# [OOC] A Game of Trust



## Guilt Puppy

Roster full, but open to the idea of expansion if anyone really wants to join. Reply to this thread for more info; the gist of it is, 3.5 core rules for character creation, using the starting XP/GP indicated below.

*Players & characters:*

*dpdx:* Brother Fendric, the fawn-haired young half-elf acolyte.
*Festy_Dog:* Nurthk, half orc, all muscle.
*doghead:* Xiao, the wandering monk with the wandering mind.
*DrZombie:* Raven of Clan Cwdmyr, whose bowstring stills as rarely as his tongue.
*Sparky:* Sebrin Oliver Manderock, the drunken, dusty, out-of-tune, dried-up, old lutist.
*Tailspinner:* Cylantro, the spicy spellcaster.
*hellrazor111:* Cray, the ever mysterious one...


With hats off to those who have since moved on:
*Mortisan*, initial player of _Victus_,
*Timothy*, player of _Jallarzi Rednail_,
*Vexed*, player of _Draven_,
*Vargo*, second player of _Victus_,
*National Acrobat*, player of _Merrim_,
*Mithreander*, player of _Furgus_, 
*Tonguez*, player of _Orbril_,
*Uriel*, player of _Niccolo_,
*wings*, player of _Aerda_, and
*Fenris*, player of _Ulsys_.
When at last I reach the Dark Tower, I will sing your names.

*Maps:*

Continental Map
The Region of the Free Cities
The Empire of Tourne
The Kingdom of Bethel

(Note: The indicated locations for the two Tourne letters are incorrect on the Continental Map, and need to be updated. Apparently I changed my mind about Tourne's dimensions at some point.)

*XP Totals:*

*Fendric:* 33400
*Nurthk:* 30535
*Raven:* 29605
*Oliver:* 29300
*Xiao:* 24175
*Cylantro:* 21125
*Cray:* 18150

Most recent XP award: Part V, Post 183

New characters should start with *15500XP* and *5000 GP* in equipment, for the time being.


----------



## dpdx

As a way of bumping up this thread, I'll mention that the party has currently encountered a halfling village, so now would be a great time to enter your, uh, halfling into the game...

- dpdx
Fendric's player


----------



## Mithreander

I may be interested. Where would you like me to post my character?


----------



## dpdx

Since Guilt Puppy's not here right this minute (he's a night-owl, like me), I'll take the conn:

Post your character's entrance/introduction in the IC thread at a time you feel is appropriate. Guilt Puppy doesn't look at the sheets, so you don't actually post your stats anywhere. As long as you stay true to the 3.5 PHB and the current XP/GP stipulations (I forget whether you just rolled your abilities or used point buy, but I'm sure he'll make it clear), you'll be fine.

The reason I suggested a halfling character was because at this point in the story, the group has stumbled into a halfling village, and we're about to begin a sidetrek.

Say, Mithreander, are you also the Mithreander on the Wizards boards? If so, we've PbPed together before.


----------



## Mithreander

Looking at the beginning of the IC thread, I need to roll 4d6 for abilities. Thank you for the information, and I'll try to join right away. Could I have a summary of events, hwever? There appears to be ALOT to read in the thread, and reading the last page made no sense at all!

Oh, and yes, I am the same Mithreander (not that many of us, it seems), so if we have played together, then I hope I did not leave you stranded in one of the games I played in over there. I have been having trouble getting on to that board since my ISP changed last month.


----------



## dpdx

No, you didn't leave us stranded - in fact, our whole group finished the adventure, and then the DM disappeared.

There's a good general summary on the first post of this thread from our DM, and if you go back about two pages before the end of the thread, you can read from there up to and including the halfling village.

Looking forward to having you in!

Take care,
dpdx


----------



## Mithreander

Cool, Thanks... I'll do that as soon as my charatcer is ready (probably won't be till tomorow).


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Mithreander -- Sorry I didn't respond sooner... Don't check this thread as often, as it's not posted to as often.

Anyway, the details you'd need to know for a character at this point:

- For in-game purposes, the PCs are currently in a halfling river community. A fairly wealthy place, for various regional economic reasons that I'm sure no one else finds as interesting as I do  In any case, it wouldn't too abnormal for them to have visitors of other races -- they do a lot of trading with humans down south, and their routes intersect with those of Dwarves as well. They're also downstream from a temple dedicated to Wee Jas, who has been posting _surprisingly_ large groups of undead around major cities for undisclosed reasons (with consent of the local government, of course). Most of the land between the capitol (the party's place of origin) and their current location is uninhabited, at least by any large groups of people, but a ranger or druid would just see that as all the more reason to take root there.

Hopefully that's enough info to introduce your character reasonably sensibly. As for a summary of the backstory, beyond the synopsis up top I'll leave it up to the players to get you up to date on What's Happened Thus Far (it's one of those handy DM tricks I use to figure out what the players/PCs consider to be "significant" at any given time... drives people nuts in tabletop games when I have them explain the last three months of the game I ran to one of my NPCs  )

- For meta-game purposes, we currently have a party that boils down to a cleric, a bard, and a fighter-type. I don't know what the sum of their classes is precisely, but they fill those general roles, if you're the sort who likes to tailor your character to fit into a party dynamic. Don't, however, feel obliged to do so -- the most important party dynamic thus far has come from the RP end, so anything can work.

Also, note that the 3500/300 XP/GP estimate has been revised to 4500/1000 following the last encounter, so you may have some extra items to buy (or spells to scribe, for that matter.)

In any case, hope to see you in the game


----------



## Mithreander

[I'll start on my character ASAP, thanks!)


----------



## Hurricain

need another?  I would be interested.


----------



## Master_Pugs

Actually...  I must agree...  if it's an RP heavy D&D game it seams like it may call for breaking out my favourite char of all time...  still pissed about not being able to rp him...  the game was too hack and slash.  But I'd love to join in on this.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Hurricain/Master_Pugs: There's definitely still room -- I'll take up to six; we have three currently, plus Mith once his character's ready, then you two.

And yes, it's definitely very RP-heavy... There will be far more conversations than combats, trust me.

Anyway, as I said, just read the last page or so to get up to speed, and introduce your character however you feel is appropriate, whenever they're rolled & ready. 'til then, I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## dpdx

Noticed Mith's triumphant entrance into the game; what's up with 'Cane and Pugz? 

Weh mah dogz at?


----------



## doghead

I've had a quick look through the IC thread and it looks interesting. I know tht you have your six, but if anyone drops out, I'm interested.

Cheers.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

doghead: I'm not considering anyone "official" until they've posted, so right now we're still at four including Mith -- feel free to hop on if you like. (Note: If anyone's just waiting for a better point of entrance, go ahead and post anyway, with an "elsewhere in the world" if need be, and I'll try to give you something active to do until you can be introduced.)

Plus, if you join, and Pugs shows up, then the canine handles will have a majority, four to three! And _then_ the master plan can be unveiled at last...


----------



## doghead

I'll get to work on a charater, but that usually takes some time. I'll probably not post up til the weekend to give the others a chance to jump in.

I don't want to usurp anyone.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

doghead said:
			
		

> I'll get to work on a charater, but that usually takes some time. I'll probably not post up til the weekend to give the others a chance to jump in.
> 
> I don't want to usurp anyone.



 I understand completely -- the idea of running it that way isn't too allow people to "cut in front," so to speak, it's just that I've seen too many games mucked when player slots got filled by players who ended up losing interest (or didn't follow through for whatever reason)... That's why I try to keep slots open for as long as possible (until the character has been introduced.) The idea isn't to give preference to players who have the time to rush up a character and post; should a situation arise where it seems like someone's been "usurped," but they have a real interest in the game, I'd be more than willing to expand the roster. I realize character creation can be time-consuming, and I don't want anyone to feel forced or tempted to rush it.

(Oh, and BTW, looking back I realize I still owe a proper  thanks to dp for fielding Mith's questions -- I gave you a modest bonus, 50 or 100, in that last XP award for it, but never actually made point of it. So _thanks!_ Usually when I check these boards I just have time for a quick rush to keep up with the PbP games, so I appreciate you taking the initiative to help out here.)


----------



## doghead

OK. Character is done. I choose something simple for a change. Its late so I'll get some sleep and if the slot is still open, I'll jump in. 

There is some stuff in the background (why he is here basically) that has been left open. Do you want to see it. Its not particularly exciting but probably not something he would divulge to many (any?).


----------



## Argent Silvermage

Still Room?
I'm thinking an Elven sorcerer Neutral Good with a flair for "angelic" powers.


----------



## Uriel

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Still Room?
> I'm thinking an Elven sorcerer Neutral Good with a flair for "angelic" powers.





Oh Gods, no...
(hides from the Madman)


----------



## dpdx

doghead said:
			
		

> There is some stuff in the background (why he is here basically) that has been left open. Do you want to see it. Its not particularly exciting but probably not something he would divulge to many (any?).



Not sure about background, but I think we'll definitely want a good idea of appearance when he meets the group IC.

Welcome to the game!


----------



## doghead

Hey all, I'm going to be gone for 48 hours. Catch you when I get back.


----------



## Mithreander

See ya!


----------



## doghead

A heads up: I am going to be gone (again) from the 26th until the end of the year. I probably won't be able to check in during that time.


----------



## Uriel

Improper comment removed...better for an email methinks...


----------



## dpdx

Yeah. See how you are?


----------



## DrZombie

Any roomleft? If so, what's the current xp/gp count?

Thanks


----------



## Guilt Puppy

DrZ: I was just popping by to make a "still looking for more people" remark -- so yes, definitely. I'll update the front-post with new totals shortly (they shouldn't be much different than they are now; the only difference is, I'll be rewarding some rp XP once the party goes to sleep)

The party just arrived at a station of Fharlangn... You'll want to read this little bit of background information on the area, and check the map... Just cut and paste to somewhere you can change the font (it contains some info the current players shouldn't know at this moment):

The station is on the outskirts of the Ashen Mountains, along the road that turns into the primary mountain pass for the area... The area's pretty uninhabited; it's used occasionally as a trade route, but most often it's travelled by people moving to and from the Free Cities and Bethel. There are a few Orc and Human tribes in the mountains, and while they'll sometimes make trouble for caravans, they usually steer clear of the mountain passage... Anyway, there are rooms at the station, which are free to travelers, so there are any number of reasons you could be staying there -- the weather's been pretty unpleasant lately, as well. There be dwarves in those mountains as well, but unless you're one of 'em, you probably wouldn't know much about them then rumor... They trade rarely with humans, and then primarily to a few privileged folk in the Free City of Eivanrach, on the other side of the mountains.

Hopefully that's enough info for you to come up with some reason for whatever character you feel like making to be there. You don't _have_ to make use of that information, and in any case you're only obliged to tell as much about your character as your character wants told.

Anyway, now would be a good time to join up (as it's a logical place to meet an adventurer, and I'm not sure how long it'll be 'til they run into another of those.) Just introduce yourself once you have a character to introduce (you can wait a while on the sheet, if you don't have time to work it up; again, I don't ask to see character sheets, and players make their own rolls...)

Currently there's definitely room for one more player, and possibly two (I'm not sure if Mithreander's going to be back at this point.) Just hop right in whenever you're ready.


----------



## Tonguez

Oh cool - can I join up (I get the character tonight - probabaly Orbril the gnome. Master of the Grand Circus Maximus... and we're level 4?)


----------



## doghead

Hey Tonguez. From what I can remember when I did it. 4500XP/1000GP. Core PHB. Roll 4d6 and discard one. Post only what is apparent to others in the RG description.

Guilt Puppy mentioned updating the first post so it might change a little.


----------



## doghead

Hey Dr Zombie,

Nice entrance. (even if all those colours did leave me seeing spots  ) It really would be a shame if there is no bathhouse.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Oh cool - can I join up (I get the character tonight - probabaly Orbril the gnome. Master of the Grand Circus Maximus... and we're level 4?)




I'd say yes at the moment -- Mith has been inactive for a while, and if he doesn't come back there's definitely room for you, and even if he does, well, seven's the only real stop-cap.

And level _three_ currently, at 4500 XP/1000gp. You'll be given an XP boost at the same time as the rest of the party, most likely. (I'll award some joining XP or whatever's appropriate to keep you up with the party once they get the next bonus.)

I'll assume you're asleep in one of the cots in the guestroom, so show up from there at any given time.

Oh, and DrZombie, great entrance, and no, adding an NPC is no problem


----------



## Sparky

Howdy all, came to stick my head in over here. dpdx said there might be room for another PC...? Though I see Tonguez is ahead of me at the least. Looks to be a good time - let me know, hey?  Thanks.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Sparky: Tonguez hasn't posted in a while, and Mithreander hasn't posted in a long while... Unless both of them come back, there's definitely room for you.

So I'd say go ahead and join up, when you're ready, and just start posting once it seems like you can introduce your character into the game.

*OTHER IMPORTANT NOTICE FOR ALL PLAYERS*

At the end of March, I'll be going through a pretty significant move, which may involve me not having internet access for an extended period of time. When I know more, I will begin looking for a substitute DM, if I think it will be needed. If any of you have any suggestions (keep in mind, I'd like to keep the DMing style similar... primarily the slower pacing and low-combat tendency, although there are a few other criteria I have in mind...) let me know.

I know it's a long way off, but I just wanted to give everyone plenty of warning.


----------



## Sparky

Alright!

Now... what character...? Hmmm...

**gets comfy**


----------



## DrZombie

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> At the end of March, I'll be going through a pretty significant move, which may involve me not having internet access for an extended period of time. When I know more, I will begin looking for a substitute DM, if I think it will be needed. If any of you have any suggestions (keep in mind, I'd like to keep the DMing style similar... primarily the slower pacing and low-combat tendency, although there are a few other criteria I have in mind...) let me know.
> 
> I know it's a long way off, but I just wanted to give everyone plenty of warning.



Eeuuhm, what's an extended period of time? A month? A year? I mean for all I care, you just give us a shout whenever you're ready to start again.


----------



## dpdx

I think I'm with Dr. Z. on this one: you don't necessarily have to provide for a substitute DM, and it's not like you haven't earned a hiatus.  Hell, *we* can keep it going with some introductory roleplay if we're in a setting that doesn't require a DM. That might be a good idea anyway, given the new characters that are joining up.

Whatever you want to do, GP. We'll be here.


----------



## doghead

I'm with DrZ and dpdx. Take whatever time you need. I'll be here, just give us a shout after you get settled in and back on line.


----------



## DrZombie

dpdx said:
			
		

> Hell, *we* can keep it going with some introductory roleplay if we're in a setting that doesn't require a DM. That might be a good idea anyway, given the new characters that are joining up.



Yeah, it'll be the famous seven page long drinking binge of Raven, Xiao, Nurth, the priest (wossname) and the gnomes (same), together with the new characters. Will probably end with Nurth chucking a browneye at the local police force and getting arrested, Xiao so drunk his other self takes over and hitting himself squarely on the forehead, the priest throwing up allover the gnomes (you know, elves can't hold their drink), the gnomes getting involved in a dirty (them gnomes allways hit you under the belt) barfight with the elf and the innocent half-giant that was just out for a drink, and Raven nekkid on the roof howling at the moon. Just watch, I tell ya....


----------



## doghead

Sounds about right. Gotta watch out for those gnomes.

Xiao's Zen is in need of little tune up I think.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Hmm, the prediction is an ill omen indeed... let us hope Nurthk gets off on bail.

I too agree with the others, we'll be ready to go whenever you are, and take your time because this game's worth the wait.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

First off, thanks all for your dedication and stick-to-it-iveness. This game was started on a whim, and designed so that players could join on a whim... It has been and continues to be a great experience for me, watching it develop from that, and I really don't take the time to thank you guys enough. 

Anyway, back to the topic of my gone-ness: As far as duration goes, I wouldn't predict more than a month... Could be only a few days, but it's hard to tell.

If you guys can keep the thread going on your own (at least enough that it doesn't get forgotten -- I'm sure you could use a break, as well), that would be great... I think you're due for some in-depth discussion of what's happened so far, anyhow.

In any case, it's still a ways off, and I'll let you all know more when I know it.


----------



## DrZombie

GP, would you mind terribly if I post my character here? I don't allways have it with me (work and such), so it would be kinda handy to be able to refer to the sheet instead of guessing what my skills are.


----------



## Tonguez

doghead said:
			
		

> Sounds about right. Gotta watch out for those gnomes.
> .




Gnome slasher slash fic eeeewwww


----------



## Uriel

I think I lost something in the thread switch....
Is there a Badger in the Chamber!?!

f not, just assume that Niccolo is sleepy and hallucinating from some funny little mushrooms that he found along the riverbank and ate earlier...


----------



## DrZombie

Uriel said:
			
		

> I think I lost something in the thread switch....
> Is there a Badger in the Chamber!?!
> 
> f not, just assume that Niccolo is sleepy and hallucinating from some funny little mushrooms that he found along the riverbank and ate earlier...



LOL, uriel, the "shaman" is built like a badger.... Aaah well, you win some, you lose some . Was that a mushroom stew or do you smoke 'em?
Btw, I'm a lurker in your new weird "new world" thinghy campaign, nice work, good setting and beautifull characters.


----------



## Uriel

DrZombie said:
			
		

> LOL, uriel, the "shaman" is built like a badger.... Aaah well, you win some, you lose some . Was that a mushroom stew or do you smoke 'em?
> Btw, I'm a lurker in your new weird "new world" thinghy campaign, nice work, good setting and beautifull characters.




It was a tea, you see if you make er...
Kidding, folks...

Yeah, I just sort of made it up, the new game (post,people).
I combined my fave genres (Spaghetti Westerns and Zombie Flicks) with something I know all of the people wanted, an Anime style game and voila!

The characters accolades belong to the oddballs that created them.
I'm just waiting for the mantis character to eat the beetle character...and for Semm the huge water elemental/feral monk to eat everyone.
Of course, the half dragon elf ranger is cool, as is the half celestial elf marshall with the grey duster, tattered wings and Intimidating stare.
Wait until they meet the bad guys 

I plan on keying each villain to a Brom pic, as he is my fave artist, and a big inspiration for the setting.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

DrZombie said:
			
		

> GP, would you mind terribly if I post my character here? I don't allways have it with me (work and such), so it would be kinda handy to be able to refer to the sheet instead of guessing what my skills are.




No prob -- posting it as an attachment's preferable, as that way I can avoid reading it myself.

Oh, and re: badger, I had assumed it was just another instance of Niccolo's Gnomish humor.


----------



## Uriel

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> No prob -- posting it as an attachment's preferable, as that way I can avoid reading it myself.
> 
> Oh, and re: badger, I had assumed it was just another instance of Niccolo's Gnomish humor.





Um...Yep!


----------



## dpdx

[_The heated words are fine with me, obviously, because Fendric has picked fights with at least two other PCs and an NPC since the adventure began, and is still around to talk about it. I don't ever take anything personally as Fendric's player, but Fendric will always speak from the heart, and will always protect his 'people', and will always react to an insult, which is why Raven's in an argument with him.

He truly doesn't know what side Raven is on, and I suspect he won't until these 'mountain people' leave, and Raven's still around. At the very worst, when Fendric hears that Raven called him a 'poofter' to the ravast, one of us can roll up a new character. _]


----------



## Guilt Puppy

dpdx said:
			
		

> [_He truly doesn't know what side Raven is on, and I suspect he won't until these 'mountain people' leave, and Raven's still around. At the very worst, when Fendric hears that Raven called him a 'poofter' to the ravast, one of us can roll up a new character. _]




On that note, while the current spell is in effect, I'd advise those who could understand the exchange in Orcish to remember that _zone of truth_ does not allow you to lie, but does not prevent you from withholding information.


----------



## Sparky

Howdy all... gadzooks but this game is good.

GP: I've had trouble reaching you at your email addresses both skywise (from page 9 of the original IC thread) and the vw-scramble-o' letters address (from hitting the 'email' button) too. The first got no reply the second bounced. I had some background questions for you and wondered if there was a better address to reach you at?

Thanks. 

Sparky


----------



## Lu Wei Fong

I don't suppose there's any room left for another player on this one? If so, I'd love to play  Also, if by some miracle I can get in, what are the rules for character creation? Thanks much


----------



## Guilt Puppy

*Sparky:* Got your email, working on a response... The vwoeltje address works; the undeliverable mail message you get is from when it tries to forward to skywise, which is not working (I'll disable forwarding once I figure out how to do it again)

*Lu Wei Fong:* Unfortunately, I think I have to say no at this point. I hate turning away players (as there have been plenty of times when we've been short-handed), but the official roster's six, and currently it looks like we have seven (Sparky was allowed in because it appeared that a couple of characters might be in limbo... as it turns out, Tonguez is still around, although it seems Mith has moved on.)

Check back, though, if you really want to get in on the game... Depending on what Sparky wants to do, there might be room for you (basically, I'd allow it if you both took over the tag-along NPCs, Shavah and Hiritus, as that at least wouldn't lead to a more bloated party.) But there are a lot of if's involved in that... So really, best I can say is, check back.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong

Will do, thanks for your consideration


----------



## Sparky

Lu Wei Fong, I'd be willing to have us both jump in taking up the NPCs. We can do rock, paper, scissors to see who gets to pick. Unless, of course, you're fixed on creating a PC of your own.

Ready?

***

***

PAPER!


----------



## doghead

You could both play the same character.


----------



## Mithreander

Hi, it's me... Furgus has been away for a while, and though he does cause issues, I still like him. Is there a chance I can come back, or has my spot been taken? Either way, I'm okay with it. 

Thanks.

Edit: Oops, just read that you gave my spot away (and with good reason), so that's okay. I really enjoyed it, and it looks to be going great. 

Cheers all and good adventuring!


----------



## dpdx

I want Sparky and Lu Wei Fong to have a chance, first. I feel like I can vouch for Sparky, at least, that she won't just drop out for months on end without some kind of notice.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong

Sparky, go ahead and choose whichever NPC you want, I generally prefer playing my own PCs just because I have a much more intimate understanding of them. Thanks much for asking though


----------



## Mithreander

dpdx said:
			
		

> I want Sparky and Lu Wei Fong to have a chance, first. I feel like I can vouch for Sparky, at least, that she won't just drop out for *months on end* without some kind of notice.




Ouch! I don't think it was months, but your point and repremand is well deserved, and I expected no more. Well, cheers and good fighting!


----------



## Sparky

*Lu Wei Fong:* I was offering to pick up an NPC so that we could both play. Are you sure? If not chime in quick! If so...

*Guilt Puppy:* I'll be making up my PC over the next week. I'll probably email you with some questions. Cool?


----------



## dpdx

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Ouch! I don't think it was months, but your point and repremand is well deserved, and I expected no more. Well, cheers and good fighting!



I'm not looking to reprimand _anybody_, Mith, nor do I have the standing to do so. You mentioned before that you'd had to strand some games on the WOTC board because of ISP problems. I was alluding to that.

Good luck to you, too.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong

Sparky said:
			
		

> *Lu Wei Fong:* I was offering to pick up an NPC so that we could both play. Are you sure? If not chime in quick! If so...QUOTE]
> No problem, Spary   I'd rather wait and see if a spot for a new PC opens up, but thank you very much for your consideration


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Hi, it's me... Furgus has been away for a while, and though he does cause issues, I still like him. Is there a chance I can come back, or has my spot been taken? Either way, I'm okay with it.
> 
> Thanks.




Yeah... Sorry about not sending out an email or anything, but in my past experience trying to suck players back in has just slowed the game down... I hope you understand that it was nothing against either you or your character (though he does cause issues -- hell, _because_ -- I still like him  ), and I'm certainly in no position to criticize a player for disappearing without notice (it happens, and I wouldn't be running a "Casual" game if I wasn't willing to accept that.) Normally I wouldn't have been so quick to drop someone, but (A) you had just joined, so I couldn't expect you to be too committed to the game; and (B)
there were a number of people looking for a spot, and I wanted to fit in as many as possible, because I know that droughts come as well.

If there's ever room again, you're more than welcome back. If you'd like, I can send you an email and give you preference for a spot should one need filling.


----------



## DrZombie

dpdx said:
			
		

> [_The heated words are fine with me, obviously, because Fendric has picked fights with at least two other PCs and an NPC since the adventure began, and is still around to talk about it. I don't ever take anything personally as Fendric's player, but Fendric will always speak from the heart, and will always protect his 'people', and will always react to an insult, which is why Raven's in an argument with him.
> 
> He truly doesn't know what side Raven is on, and I suspect he won't until these 'mountain people' leave, and Raven's still around. At the very worst, when Fendric hears that Raven called him a 'poofter' to the ravast, one of us can roll up a new character. _]



I allways have difficulties with the "we're all playing the game so our characters should get along fine" school of thought. Problem is, favorite enemy of Raven are undead, so he doesn't really trust the group.
To complicate matters, fendric is being stubborn, and he's being an elven poofter looking down on the barbarians, people with whom Raven relates...

So they're having an argument. Aaah well, raven tried to kinda apologise, we'll see where it goes. Maybe if they both get some sleep lol.


----------



## Mithreander

guit puppy said:
			
		

> If there's ever room again, you're more than welcome back. If you'd like, I can send you an email and give you preference for a spot should one need filling.




That would be great, thanks!


----------



## dpdx

Dr. Zombie said:
			
		

> To complicate matters, fendric is being stubborn, and he's being an elven poofter looking down on the barbarians, people with whom Raven relates...



You definitely need to cool it with bigoted words like 'poofter,' though (ESPECIALLY OOC, where you can't possibly be trying to fold it into a character concept), or find another game. Whether I'm DM, or just one of the original players, I don't care, but I won't see this game turn into a slurfest because people can't control their vocabulary. ESPECIALLY OOC.

'Stubborn,' yes. Pompous ass, sure. Poofter, queer, fag, or anything like that, get the hell out. 

That's your last warning.


----------



## DrZombie

dpdx said:
			
		

> You definitely need to cool it with bigoted words like 'poofter,' though (ESPECIALLY OOC, where you can't possibly be trying to fold it into a character concept), or find another game. Whether I'm DM, or just one of the original players, I don't care, but I won't see this game turn into a slurfest because people can't control their vocabulary. ESPECIALLY OOC.
> 
> 'Stubborn,' yes. Pompous ass, sure. Poofter, queer, fag, or anything like that, get the hell out.
> 
> That's your last warning.



Eeeuuhm? nothing personal? If i offended you, I'm really sorry. I was "quoting" my character, not commenting on your personal life or playing style. I was commenting on your character from my characters point of view. OOC i can clearly see why my character irritates the hell out of your character, and viva versa. All because of silly misunderstandings. 

However, I never intended, at any stage, to insult you personally, and if you do feel insulted I sincerely appologise. To have my character call your character "elven poofter" was never ment to offend anyone. It was ment in-game, and in-game only. It wasn't even meant as an outright sexual insult, more as a cursing the "general" image of elves, such as stubborn dwarves, foolish halflings, stupid orcs, and "poofter" elves. This is not, in any way, meant as an insult to homosexuals, as I have various homosexual friends, male and female and I do not consider myself as a bigot or racist.

If you are offended by this remark, I'll watch my words a bit more carefull next time, although I must honestly say I never imagined you'd be so sensitive about these matters. If you feel you're unable to continue playing with me, I'd rather back out then to let you continue your game, instead of chasing you out. Your character has led this group from the start, it would be a shame to wast all the effort.


----------



## dpdx

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Eeeuuhm? nothing personal? If i offended you, I'm really sorry. I was "quoting" my character, not commenting on your personal life or playing style. I was commenting on your character from my characters point of view. OOC i can clearly see why my character irritates the hell out of your character, and viva versa. All because of silly misunderstandings.



Apology accepted, and no, you don't have to leave the game. Although Nurthk's reaction should have been your first clue, my offhanded comment your second, and it should never have gotten to a third. I'm not gay, and neither is my half-elf PC. In case it wasn't painfully clear IC, he's got a thing for Shavah.


----------



## DrZombie

dpdx said:
			
		

> Apology accepted, and no, you don't have to leave the game. Although Nurthk's reaction should have been your first clue, my offhanded comment your second, and it should never have gotten to a third. I'm not gay, and neither is my half-elf PC. In case it wasn't painfully clear IC, he's got a thing for Shavah.




Aaah well, bugger all this then, and just start over...


How are you doing. My name is Maarten, hapilly married, proud father of a  6 mth old son. I'm pleased to meet you.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Well, if introductions are in order, I'm James, gamer and university student of sorts (when i can fit it in )


----------



## dpdx

John, married, no kids, gamer. Nice to meet you.


----------



## DrZombie

There ya go, glad we got that out of the way, now let's clean up the ingame mess and then we're sorted .


----------



## doghead

Guilt Puppy

I have been a little over extended on a couple of fronts for a while and don't feel like I am holding up my end as well as I should be. Given that, and the number of people awaiting an opening, I am willing to step aside for someone else.

I could go on to say how much I am enjoying the game and looking forward to see whats what, and how it has nothing to do with all that, but I think that given amount of interest in getting onboard, I think that the quality of the game speaks for itself. Basically, it came down to the fact that it seemed to me that I could do it here with the least disruption to the game generally.

If its not a problem at your end, let me know.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

doghead:

Just so you know, I haven't had any problem with your post frequency up to this point... It takes a few weeks of absence without prior notice before I start to consider re-recruiting. Although I try to keep my post frequency as high as possible to satisfy the more compulsive posters _(*cough* dpdx *cough*  )_ that shouldn't be taken as a demand for highly active players: My goal is to keep the game _casual_ at heart, meaning that folks who get busy or even just get a little bored with it are still welcome. 

That said, if you feel uncomfortable with how often you can get to the boards vs. the pace of the game, and start feeling lost or left behind in what's happening, or even if you just want to ease your load a little, then I can completely understand your reason for leaving the game. I just don't want you to feel like you're somehow obligated to do so -- I've had no problems up to this point.

So no, it's not a problem at my end -- I'd be happy to see you stay, and I'd understand if I have to see you go. Whatever works out best for you. Just let me know if I need to send that email to Mithreander...


----------



## DrZombie

Lack of time makes doghead sad. Not enough posts he thinks. We think not.

Stay he must. Upset we'll be if leaves.


----------



## doghead

Guilt Puppy

The pacing of the game is fine. And the plot is beginning to thicken nicely. Its not so much a issue of (my) quantity but quality that is bothering me. I have been feeling that i need to cut back for a while, but am loath to step out of any of my games - how do you choose which character to snuff?

Then I realised i should look at it from the other perspective. Which games can I step out of without disrupting. Sparky's offer to take one of the NPC's made me realise that I could step out here.

As I read your reply I was really tempted to stay (especially as Xiao has just earned a place in Festy Dog's sig  ) but *takes a firm grip on his resolve* I think I should step down. 

If Xiao could be written out in a way that allows the possiblity of return in the future, that would be great. Because I hate not finding out how a character turns out. Of course I will stay available to take Xiao through to that point.

There. It is done. Now to hit the submit button. 

Right, yes the submit button. There it is.

Oh? I haven't done it yet? OK. Clicking submit now.

Really ...


----------



## dpdx

Okay, honestly? High turnover of players is a bigger pain in the butt than is slow post frequency. That being said, IMHO, the _worst_ thing you could do is leave, Doghead.

As one of the (_cough_) more frequent posters (_cough_), I'm happy to slow down a little more if it (edit: that is, not doing so) makes the other players and/or DM uncomfortable, or like they're straining to keep up. 

But that being said, I will usually post if the game is on page two or three, or if it's a dialogue thing that doesn't necessarily _have_ to advance plot like this last one with Raven, or if it's my turn (like in combat, or this back and forth with Kentaro). It's my favorite game going on PbP, and until my tabletop group gets back together, this is game night for me. I make no apologies for that, but neither do I get upset if people don't post as frequently.

This is Casual DnD, right? No one has a quota. Just show up, let us know you're around once in a while, and keep showing up, right?


----------



## doghead

dpdx, honesty is good.

Reading the "0 for 6" thread helped me see what was happening. I took on too much and have become jaded (outside factors have also played a significant contribution as well). A couple of people mentioned having doing the same, particularly in regards to times when they have dropped out of sight. I absolutely do not intend to just disappear without a word. Its no one game in particualar (in particular I am rather attached to Xiao). I just have been feeling that I need to cut back, and seemed that, having started only recently, and with DrZ, Sparky, Tonguez coming on board, and others wanting a spot, I could do so with the least disruption here.

I understand where you are coming from and have given it alot of thought. But I still think that this is the best thing to do.


----------



## dpdx

Okay, then. We'll miss you. But I'm a little unsure about who's in and who's still waiting, then. I'm glad it's Guilt Puppy's problem, and not mine. 

I suppose that even if I'm a wandering monk, the realization that I'd gone much farther than I intended to go would unsettle me enough to retrace my steps a bit. Maybe that's the hook you use to exit gracefully, I dunno.

But good luck with your other stuff.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Aww, goin' already? Nurthk will be waiting for Xiao to show up again, when the time is right. 



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> As I read your reply I was really tempted to stay (especially as Xiao has just earned a place in Festy Dog's sig  )




Rest assured he'll remain there, I've been looking for a very long time for a good quote to put in my sig.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong

dpdx said:
			
		

> Okay, then. We'll miss you. But I'm a little unsure about who's in and who's still waiting, then.



I'm still waiting


----------



## Lu Wei Fong

Also, I play a Monk (name of Tao Shi Sung) and could proably fill his shoes nicely   
However, I understand that others have first pick, just letting you know I'm still around, thanks


----------



## Guilt Puppy

doghead: I'll be sending an email off to Mith, then... Sorry to see you go; I'd personally love to argue it some more, but I don't want to draw out your decision any more than is needed.

Two things:

- First, of _course_ I'll leave it open for Xiao to come back. If at any time you feel ready to get re-involved in the game, just post here or send me an email; if there's space, you're right back in, and if not, you're bumped to the head of the line.

- Second, since you are going to be around the boards, if you could continue posting long enough to reach Xiao's exit (this current situation is nearing its resolution, I think), that would really save me a lot of trouble... One thing I can never quite come to grips with is auto-piloting a character's exit. Part of me wants to do it quickly and quietly, but then I don't want to underplay its significance to the other characters... Anyway, it would be much appreciated if you could stick around that long.

As an aside, I'd just like to mention how much that "0 for 6" thread drives me nuts... I haven't read it much in a while (the ratio of helpful suggestions to frustrated finger-pointing is improving)... I think I'll finally toss in my two cents, at this point. And it's not like I blame it for your leaving or anything, but since you brought it up, I thought I'd mention my thoughts 

*Lu Wei*: Yep, Sparky's got dibs on that spot (her character should be introduced shortly; technically, I already consider her in the "seventh slot", which is always temporary.) The next time a character slot opens, though, there'll be another Temporary Slot 7 to work with -- meaning both you and Mith can join. I have no idea how long from now that will be, but I can send you an email when it comes along, if you like. (I _hate_ sending emails, so understand that that's a great show of appreciation for the interest you've already shown in joining.)


----------



## Sparky

> _Guilt Puppy_
> (I hate sending emails, so understand that that's a great show of appreciation for the interest you've already shown in joining.)



...merf... where's the unsend-emails-to-Guilt-Puppy button?

I have a mail in to you that was a pre-emptive reply to your most recent reply. Meaning: I sent you two emails, the second ansering the question you asked in your reply to me. It should be waiting for you. Thanks. 

Can't wait!


----------



## Lu Wei Fong

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *Lu Wei*: Yep, Sparky's got dibs on that spot (her character should be introduced shortly; technically, I already consider her in the "seventh slot", which is always temporary.) The next time a character slot opens, though, there'll be another Temporary Slot 7 to work with -- meaning both you and Mith can join. I have no idea how long from now that will be, but I can send you an email when it comes along, if you like. (I _hate_ sending emails, so understand that that's a great show of appreciation for the interest you've already shown in joining.)



Thank you very much for the show of appreciation, I'm honored  however, I don't want you to do something you hate on my account. I'll be checking back pretty often, so I could just as easily read a post if you'd prefer. Otherwise, again, thank you much.


----------



## doghead

Guilt Puppy

Go to go away for four days, so I probably won't have access til Saturday. I know you don't like autopiloting, but if an opportunity for Xiao to exit stage left comes up while I am away, feel free to use it.

the head of the dog


----------



## dpdx

It's gonna suck to see Xiao go. Fendric liked him, and I liked his player. However:

Yes! Finally! I get to game with Sparky! I get to game with Sparky!

/me does happy dance.


----------



## Mithreander

I don't mean to rain on anyones 'happy dance', but I saw that you mentioned my name a couple of times and was just wondering where that leaves Furgus? 

Just let me know, here. I'm still reading this thread to keep touch with the game... so there is no need to send that dreaded email.

Oh, and I'm Troy... father of 3, foster parent of 2 (right now) more, owner of 2 cats, a dog and a parret in a pear tree... well, not the last, but I think it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Sparky

Mithreander/Furgus has a prior claim that I feel compelled to honor.


----------



## Mithreander

Sparky said:
			
		

> Mithreander/Furgus has a prior claim that I feel compelled to honor.




let's not jump the gun. Let's see what the DM has to say. I was given a chance already and blew it, so it may be best for everyone to let some new blood in. And besides, I'm not sure that it's either you or me. It may be both. Either way, it's ultimately the DM's decision, so let's leave it up to him.


----------



## dpdx

Oh, my bad! I thought you were _both_ in.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

For the sake of sorting things out, let's try to explain my logic for who's entering the game & when:

- The roster is 6 players, not 7. I'll open a Seventh under special circumstances -- usually when there's a player that shows a strong interest, _and_ I have some doubts about the current 6 holding up.

- Prior to Sparky joining, there were six players involved: dpdx, Uriel, Festy_Dog, doghead, DrZombie, and Tonguez. At the time, two were new, and I generally give new players about a fifty-fifty chance of sticking around for the long haul, not to mention the chance there always is of losing anyone... Figuring it was more likely than not to have a shot open shortly, and because of Sparky's interest in the game, I opened that Seventh slot.

- I don't have any concrete system for what qualifies as "occupying a slot" -- generally it's open until someone posts, but in some cases I'll give the spot before than, if the individual has established a strong enough interest OOC that I know they're not just going to wander off. The emails exchanged regarding character definitely strike me as a strong enough interest, and border on qualifying as "posts"... In short, I've been treating Sparky as part of the roster for some time now.

- On doghead's leaving, this "upgrades" Sparky from a temporary slot to a real slot -- leaving us with six, which is the roster. I could open up a Seventh at this point, but then why not the next time? And the next time? And then we have a roster of seven, which gets upgraded to eight in special circumstances... You see how that goes.

- Although that pretty much resolves it, I still have to deal with the fact that both Mith and Lu Wei have about equal claim to "first place in line" at this point -- Mith lost his spot apparently prematurely, and Lu Wei lost his place in line because of that... Anyway, to sort that out, I'm treating you both as having the "same" place in line -- meaning that once a spot on the roster opens, a Seventh slot will open along with it, as that qualifies as a special circumstance.

I understand that all of this is subjective and open to argument, and so I am open to hear some arguments. I try to keep as rules-light as possible, not just within the game, but as far as the game is run as well -- but this only works if, in its place, you try to reach concensus.

And speaking of concensus: I'm willing to expand the roster to _eight_, just this once, if I hear agreement from everyone that it's a Good Thing. I, personally, don't think it is, but I can deal with it if everyone prefers it (considering that I don't have to deal with statsheets, it doesn't create all that much extra work for me)...

Does that answer everyone's questions?


----------



## Mithreander

So basically I'm one of two people on the waiting list. 

Fair is fair. 

I would have to vote against having more then 6 people at one time, if my vote counts at all. It's difficult with 4 people, much less 6, and 8 is just crazy. No, I think I'll be patient and wait for an opening within the 6 spots of the original roster. As to Lu Wei, if you do tempararily open it up to another person, give it to him, and I'll wait beyond that. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm still interested, but I had my chance, and he has not. Let him have a go, and if it turns out that you have 7 steady posters for the life of the campaine and I never get a chance, then I will sertainly love reading through it to see the characters develope in their entirity!

Cheers!


----------



## dpdx

It certainly does mine. 

In fact, the only difference between it and what I was thinking, is that Mith was back in, too, thus opening that seventh slot _at present_, since most of us already have prior knowledge of Fergus. Although Fergus has got a _lot_ of geographical distance to cover, as he was last seen in the halfling village. It might be easier for you to put together a new character, Mith. 

Which, again, is why I'm glad it's GP's call.

And while I'm at it, can I say for the record just how much I hate that 0 for 6 thread? I'll never post to it, when I could instead be spending that time posting to or DMing a game. And that's about the kindest thing I have to say about it, or the posts that occur there. Boo hoo. You don't get with the program by whining about it. Do, or do not, dammit. There is no freaking try.


----------



## Mithreander

dpdx said:
			
		

> And while I'm at it, can I say for the record just how much I hate that 0 for 6 thread? I'll never post to it, when I could instead be spending that time posting to or DMing a game. And that's about the kindest thing I have to say about it, or the posts that occur there. Boo hoo. You don't get with the program by whining about it. Do, or do not, dammit. There is no freaking try.




Hee, hee! I'll try not to take that personally since I'm one of the boo-hooer's that posted to that thread... multiple times. Needless to say... wait, since it's needless, I won't even say it.


----------



## Sparky

Okay.

My questions are all answered. My PC is close to finished and I expect to be joining soon. No later than next Wednesday (slammed right now). Yay!

I'm excited! 


Yay!


Oh... and doghead... sorry to see you go. I really liked Xiao a lot.


----------



## dpdx

And you're doing, Mith, by jumping back into the game, so none of that applies to you any more - much respect. Although now that you are, at worst, tied for first one in, I'll expect not to see any more posts from you to the 'Boo Hoo, I can't sustain or finish a PbP game!' thread. 

BTW, I might mention that I'm fixin' to use some of my ample spare time to try again at DMing, and do up an adventure for DnD3.5e (in LEW, once the map comes out) or SWd20 (I've been dying to do the Kessel run from the big chair, 'my' way), to run here in the near future. You all know my post frequency, so you know I'm good for it. And I'd be honored to have any of you folks in.


----------



## Mithreander

Thanks... I do post often when I do post.

I wish I had time to join one of your games, dpdx, but at last, I think I'm at my limit... maybe. Unlike you, I have a hard time determining whether I've got to much on my plate or not. 

Anyway, I hope you do go for it... and let us know here so that even if we don't join, we can still read it.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Sparky said:
			
		

> My questions are all answered. My PC is close to finished and I expect to be joining soon. No later than next Wednesday (slammed right now). Yay!




Note the changes to starting XP & gold (6000XP/2200gp now)... Hopefully that won't require too many changes (I think I had you starting at 6000 in anticipation of this, anyway)



			
				Mithreander said:
			
		

> I would have to vote against having more then 6 people at one time, if my vote counts at all.




Oh, it does, lots, considering you're one of the people who'd be brought in.



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> And while I'm at it, can I say for the record just how much I hate that 0 for 6 thread? I'll never post to it, when I could instead be spending that time posting to or DMing a game. And that's about the kindest thing I have to say about it, or the posts that occur there. Boo hoo. You don't get with the program by whining about it. Do, or do not, dammit. There is no freaking try.
> 
> ...
> 
> And you're doing, Mith, by jumping back into the game, so none of that applies to you any more - much respect.
> 
> ...
> 
> BTW, I might mention that I'm fixin' to use some of my ample spare time to try again at DMing, and do up an adventure for DnD3.5e (in LEW, once the map comes out) ...  to run here in the near future. You all know my post frequency, so you know I'm good for it. And I'd be honored to have any of you folks in.




Point one: My sentiments exactly.
Point two: My sentiments exactly.
Point three: If you do the LEW route, and he's not busy, you better believe Sturm's in.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong

Thank you very much for reserving the first spot in line for Mith and I. However, I don't want to cheat Mith out of something he obviously enjoyed very much and circumstances just prevented him from playing for a while  . I would be more than happy to let Mith have sole ownership of first up and just keep waiting if that's more convenient  . 
On another note, seeing as I do have some kind of chance of getting in sometime *maybe*, would it be alright for me to post my character concept for your approval? As well as submitting a few feats/other options I wish to pursue later on for your approval, in case I am admitted? Thanks much for your time and continued consideration


----------



## Guilt Puppy

> On another note, seeing as I do have some kind of chance of getting in sometime *maybe*, would it be alright for me to post my character concept for your approval? As well as submitting a few feats/other options I wish to pursue later on for your approval, in case I am admitted? Thanks much for your time and continued consideration




You can, if you want to -- if it's going by core rulebooks, you don't need to post either a concept or a character sheet... If you have some other concept you want to pursue, you can discuss that either here or by email (here is nice, as it gives other players a chance to give their opinions & input... on the other hand, sometimes it's nice to have a few surprises up your sleeve)...


----------



## Sparky

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> ... on the other hand, sometimes it's nice to have a few surprises up your sleeve)...




Agreed. 

I thought that not posting character concepts, classes and meta-game stuff was actually a really cool feature of this game. Eventually stuff leaks or gets figured out, but I really liked that. It's mysterious... a nice touch.

Given Guilt Puppy's stated distaste for email, however, please, don't let my words keep you from showing us your character, especially if you don't have anything you want to keep under wraps.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong

Alright, well, I'll try and accomodate both GPs dubious regard of E-Mail and the desire for little meta-game info. Whether or not I succeed is another matter   
So basically, I'll just lay out some basic stuff about him that honestly, you would probably have to be blind deaf and asleep not to pick up the moment you met the guy   He's a Human monk by the name of Tao Shi Sung. The man is completely 200% against the idea of relying on external forces such as weapons, armor, and _especially_ magic to help him. He wants to suceed at anything he does entirely by his own merits. This, coupled with a truly philanthropic personality, has led him to take a Vow of Poverty (Book of Exalted Deeds). Tao Shi Sung is what he calls a 'mortal potentialist'. He believes that there is a limitless (though largely untapped as of yet) resivoir of potential within mortal beings such as humans that, if tapped, would shame the power of any dragon that ever drew breath and rival (perhaps even surpass) the gods themselves (as I'm sure you can guess, Tao is agnostic   ). He travels and adventures in order to test and shatter his limits, to try and achieve this potential he believes so devoutly in. As for his altruism; the first thing Tao does whenever he comes across a new village or city is to go around and find as many beggars and homeless as he can. He buys them all a fresh set of peasant's clothes, a winter outfit, a winter blanket, and a bedroll. Then he gives them a warm meal and sets out to find the different craftsmen of the town (blacksmiths, carpenters, herbalists, tanners, masons, etc...) and usues his diplomacy skill to try and get the now cleaned up beggars apprenticeships.
      OK, for the meta-game stuff, I'll start by just giving you the names of the books I might want to use and see if you'll approve those first. If you want specifics then I'll list 'em. Maybe this way we can keep that sense of mystery   *The Quintessential Monk(Mongoose)  *Ultimate Feats(Mongoose again)  Ultimate Prestige Classes Vol. 2 (Again with the Mongoose)   *Feats(AEG) aaaand then of course the Book of Exalted Deeds(WOTC)  
Thanks much   
P.S. Sparky, sorry about posting the concept, but the last game I tried to get into didn't like any of my books, so I wanted to make sure they were ok with GP. Hopefully I didn't give to much away that the guys wouldn't have picked up on in a heart-beat anyways (gee, who could that unarmed, unarmored, unadorned, really in shape man who carries no possessions over there giving some gold peices to a peasant be?)


----------



## Sparky

Monks as a class do tend to unintentionally broadcast themselves, moreso than others. 

Sounds like a challenge. How does he feel about accepting magical healing? I can imagine it would be quite a struggle to rely on his body's own means. A noble struggle.


----------



## Sparky

Sorry to post back to back, but I had a question for GP...

GP: My PCs parting comments... what did they mean?


----------



## Lu Wei Fong

Sparky said:
			
		

> Monks as a class do tend to unintentionally broadcast themselves, moreso than others.
> 
> Sounds like a challenge. How does he feel about accepting magical healing? I can imagine it would be quite a struggle to rely on his body's own means. A noble struggle.



Well, that's the purpose of Wholeness of Body   However, that doesn't always do the trick (if he even has it yet, dunno what level we are). Essentially, he refuses magical aid of any kind in all but the most dire, life-threatening situations, i.e. at -9 hp, even then, he'd prefer a heal check  As a note, when he gets Diamond Soul, he won't lower the Spell Resistance for friendly fire


----------



## Sparky

I just couldn't wait. I probably should have, I'm going out of town starting Thursday and will be unlikely to post over the weekend. I just couldn't wait.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Lu Wei Fong said:
			
		

> *The Quintessential Monk(Mongoose)  *Ultimate Feats(Mongoose again)  Ultimate Prestige Classes Vol. 2 (Again with the Mongoose)   *Feats(AEG) aaaand then of course the Book of Exalted Deeds(WOTC)




You know, I have none of those books, so I really can't approve them... I assume, for the most part, it's feats you're looking at? I'd have to approve/record those on a case-by-case basis (both so I have some sense that it's balanced, and more importantly so I can know any mechanics I'll need to know), so if you could email me the rules for those (and, despite my exponentially developing reputation for hating email  that really is the proper place for that... while email transactions are more akin to "hey, pass me that book" at a table-top game, posting mechanics in a public forum can get iffy fast)...

I _do_ like the character concept, and all things considered, might prefer trying to develop a prestige class to suit it (perhaps based on whatever material in those books you prefer to use), as I generally prefer to homebrew whenever possible. Again, you can email me either a skeleton of the class, or just some features you're looking for, and we can work out the details from there.

I can also guarantee that it _will_ have an adverse effect on survivability, especially as levels progress -- that's the basic trade-off for independence from the risk of losing items which comprise a large portion of your character's "power." If you are comfortable with this (and I imagine you are, if you're even bringing up the idea) then it can work, but I _am_ a let-the-dice-fall DM, and I don't hesitate to either place or let players find their way into _very_ dangerous situations. Of course, combat happens pretty rarely, so even if you fall in your first fight, you'll still get some months of playing time in -- so don't worry about it _too_ much (it's also why I don't worry about balance _too_ much). I just figured I should point that out before allowing that sort of character.

*Oh, and Sparky*: Regarding "parting comments," those can be safely attributed to intoxication.


----------



## Sparky

Friendly neighborhood reminder that I'm out of town starting tomorrow, ending Sunday. If RP carries on in such a way that the natural window for my PC delivering his news passes, assume that he falls unconscious from exhaustion and illness and will rouse upon my return or such a time as he makes consecutive Fort saves.

If anybody recognizes the salamander, let me know. Probably a Knowledge: Local check? I don't recall reading through if there is any provision for players requesting checks of other players for knowledge they wouldn't neccessarily know to share with them.

For instance: Fendric is religious man, with religious training. He might recognize the holy symbol of a defunct religion. Would I request a Knowledge: Religion check (to preserve the mystery) or just describe the what someone who knows would know (and offer up the info without cluttering the RP with rolls)?


----------



## dpdx

Sparky said:
			
		

> For instance: Fendric is religious man, with religious training. He might recognize the holy symbol of a defunct religion. Would I request a Knowledge: Religion check (to preserve the mystery) or just describe the what someone who knows would know (and offer up the info without cluttering the RP with rolls)?



Fendric got a grand total of 4 on his Knowledge:Religion check, as you requested, which is probably indicative of what he knows about other religions. I'd go with Hiritus and Shavah if you want somebody to know what that tattoo is all about.


----------



## Sparky

Knowledge: Religion was just a 'For Instance'. The actual check would be Knowledge: Local.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong

Sounds great. Yeah, it's mostly feats, with probably one prestige class I want to take. I'll send that to you along with the feats. Do you already know about the Vow of Poverty, or should I send those stats as well? If you'd prefer to make a new prestige class or whatever, that's fine, you are the DM and I've no problem with whatever your descision may be  Actually, my character, if he had knowledge of you, would be glad you're a "let the dice fall" DM. He's the type who is always striving to test and shatter his limits, eagerly welcoming new challenges, he wants nothing handed to him on a silver platter. So you have his gratitude   However, the reason I want to join so bad is more for the Role-Playing intensiveness of the game anywho's, not the mechanics, just want to make sure you're ok with my character (assuming a slot opens and I _can_ play)
Well, thanks much


----------



## Guilt Puppy

No clue what the Vow feats entail, so send that along as well.

Looked over the material you've sent thus far briefly, haven't replied yet... My immediate response was on the negative side, but not really in a will-I-allow-this sense (there's a certain framework for what a feat should be, what a prestige class should be, et cetera, that gets violated all over the place these days -- feats that scale by level, et cetera)... I'll try to sort out my opinions and get a response to you shortly... I can tell you right now that I'll be suggesting a lot of alternatives to feats I don't feel a need to _forbid_, exactly, so be ready to reject some of my suggestions; however, I'm also going to heavily pimp the "how can you do this with core rules?" angle, as I generally try to keep deviations from core rules as few as possible (to "level the playing field," so to speak...), which is needless to say quite a departure from what you have planned.

Oh, and Sparky: Feel free to request any checks necessary, as it's pretty easy to ad hoc the DC for something like that.


----------



## Uriel

Just a heads up that I'll be at a game con from Sat morning until monday evening.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong

Hola,
Just thought I'd let you know I'll be out of town from Saturday to Teusday, I'll send you the Vow stats after I get back.
Thanks much


----------



## Sparky

Rats... I hoped I'd get in before anyone else posted. Please don't leave a poor, shivering, sick old man behind. Because he'd much rather depart immediately and hike through icy mountain passes than stay in a nice warm bed for a couple days 

Oh, and sorry for delaying said departure.


----------



## dpdx

Sparky said:
			
		

> Rats... I hoped I'd get in before anyone else posted. Please don't leave a poor, shivering, sick old man behind. Because he'd much rather depart immediately and hike through icy mountain passes than stay in a nice warm bed for a couple days



Your wish is our command, Sparky. 

It's time to grab your stuff in the other thread. And it helps to stay warm if you talk all the way through the passes. So spill.


----------



## Mithreander

eek: 

Everything looks to be working out fine. Hoepfully a decision between me and the other guy will never have to be made.

Cheers.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

*The Journals of the White Dove*

I've been wanting to create a catalogue of this thread in the Story Hour section for a while now, to condense it down in order to help out both current players (in reviewing the information) and prospective players (in auditing the game)... Niccolo's reference to the _Journals of the White Dove_ gave me some inspiration in that regard. Here's two thoughts on that matter:

- First, I like the idea of writing it from Niccolo's perspective, as though it came straight from the _Journals_ he referenced recently. I want Uriel's consent first, of course, and then there are one or two things to sort out after that.

- Second, since it represents quite a workload, I'd like to open it up for the current players to advance as well. Ideally I'd like to reward XP for it as well (I'm thinking 500 XP per page covered; or, 20 XP per post, although I'd probably prefer a minimum of 25 posts covered in a given update). This brings up a few more issues:

-- Do people have a problem with awarding XP for that sort of thing? It _does_ give an advantage to players with a lot of free time; on the other hand, keep in mind that it would be a resource that benefits players with less free time.

-- Would you prefer a greater or lesser amount of XP? (For fairness or motivation respectively; even if you don't plan on contributing to it, if you want this resource, you might want to vote for higher XP awards, just to make sure it gets done.) Should it be scaled to fit the party's current XP totals? (This creates some problems, making it beneficial to wait as long as possible before posting. If anything, I'd prefer to strategically bump the amount of XP awarded once the thread is brought up to date.)

-- If you were to post to it, would you prefer taking the POV of your character, of Niccolo (should Uriel consent), or of some omniscient narrator?

-- If XP is to be awarded, would you prefer if I _didn't_ post (thus taking away the opportunity for XP?)

- Finally, any other thoughts on form? I definitely want it laden with links to the initial thread, to allow people to view events in more detail. Any other suggestions to give it shape?

Oh, and of course, does this strike you as a good idea or a completely silly one? 

On an unrelated note, things are looking a lot less dire for the end of March, and I don't imagine I'll be off-line for all that long. Nothing's certain yet, of course, but it's been looking better and better as time goes on, so we'll see.


----------



## Festy_Dog

It'll take me a while to gather my thoughts on the specifics you've brought up, but I definitely think its a good idea.


----------



## dpdx

Just off the top of my head:

I've got some free time lately, being out of the work force. I can write to such a journal.

I would only want to write as Fendric, though. It's the character I know best, and I wouldn't presume to write from Niccolo's or any other PC's POV.

I have no problem with XP being awarded. As far as how much is concerned, it shouldn't ever be as much as one gets from roleplaying IC, but any amount short of that is fine with me.

I also have no problem with GP posting to the Journal; in fact, I'm kind of looking forward to it, in case we missed/forgot something that our PC would have remembered.

I can link. It's probably good practice for something I need to do more often when I post, anyway.

Finally, yeah. This is a good idea. If we ever finish it, I wouldn't mind seeing GP write it up as a Story Hour (complete with all the behind-the-scenes narrative), in fact. I don't care how stupid it makes Fendric look.


----------



## DrZombie

First of all, I don't have any problems with giving XP to players for writing in-char journals. As a gamesmaster I never do though. Here's just a few thoughts as to whi I don't , although I have no problems whatsoever with you giving XP.

One of the problems is that Dimwit Halfbrain the Blood-Soaked Barbarian is very unlikely to be able to write, never mind writing a personal diary. So whoever plays Dimwit is "missing out" on XP. You could, however, allow "fireside tales" to be told, or something like that. On th other hand, they might be a bit hard to build in.

Another one is that not all the players are able to write a tale or diary. Writing, like singing or painting, is a talent. If you give XP based on the quality it would disadvantage some, if you give XP on just writing, expect some pretty pathetic prose  .


Last one, maybe specific to ENworld: Some people don't speak english as their native tongue. I spent a year in England, read a lot of english fiction, and I'm pretty convinced my spoken english is very good. My written english is something altogether different (as you've noticed by my many spelling disasters), and writing prose in a different language is extremely difficult. You just cannot get the same fine distinctions as you have in your mothers tongue (one of the reasons we had the "poofter incident")

Anyways, I don't give a rat's ass about XP, I've enjoyed the game tremendously so far, haven't levelled up yet but don't really have time to do so and I don't mind waiting a bit. What I'm trying to say is, if people wanna write something and you wanna give 'em XP , by all means do so. I won't write because Raven isn't the writing type, but I'll enjoy reading it.


----------



## DrZombie

BTW, I'm moving house this weekend, so I'll be offline for a bit. My sone is starting to learn how to crawl, and all those books look SOOOOOO inviting. So it's bye bye appartment, hello house with garden and, yes, finally, after years of dreaming, a role-playing attic. YEEEHAAA. Now if anyone is in belgium this weekend and doesn't mind breaking his back towing away my roleplaying- and fantasy book collection, feel free to drop by. (since we have a spare bedroom now, if you guys fancy a holiday in europe, feel free to drop by anytime anyway)

BTW, moving house is bad for buisiness. My wife usually doesn't notice me buying roleplaying books, but now she smells a rat. Two years ago I had 15 cardboard boxes stuffed with RPGs and assorted odd things, now I have 21. Ooops.

Anyways, have fun and don't get killed.


----------



## DrZombie

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=79117

Rogues galery for my char, feel free to look or to add your chars, and don't if you dont want to. This is version 2, btw, since version one is still missing somewhere in the boxes crammed with roleplaying stuff.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong

Hello, for some reason the site wouldn't let me log in for a few weeks, but it seems to have settled down now. Just letting everyone know I'm still interested and haven't lost interest/left. 
Thanks


----------



## Guilt Puppy

The Journals of the White Dove is now up and open to posting in the Story Hour forum. Feel free to contribute, but please follow a few simple rules:

- If you start cataloguing a page of posts, complete it. It makes it easier for the next person to know where to start off, and it also helps if there's ever a need for a table of contents somewhere. (BTW, when I say page, I'm referring to the default posts-per-page of 25, for ease.)

- Indicate the start of every new page using the *{I, 1}* convention. This should occur at the start of a new paragraph, not embedded in the text, to make it easier to follow.

- If you refer to a specific post, and it's worth linking to, use the [1] convention. This should immediately precede your reference to the post, and may or may not be embedded in the text. Note that I overused these references in this particular instance (sort of testing the "worst-case scenario")... You only need to reference a specific post if you can see someone reading through and wanting more info on that specific event.

- End every post with a note about which character authored it. I'll be using various NPCs, myself. You can write about a certain event from a perspective other than your own character's, if you like (since many of your characters weren't around for a lot of the earlier events) -- use NPCs or retired characters, as necessary.

- Please post any questions/comments/corrections in _this_ thread, not that thread.

- Here's the code for the reference tags:


		Code:
	

[size=1]
Page:
[#b]{[#url=http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=35699]I[#/url], [#url=http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=35699&page=[color=Magenta]1[/color]&pp=25][color=Magenta]1[/color][#/url]:}[/b]

Post:
[#size=1][[#url=http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=571316&postcount=[color=Magenta]1[/color]][color=Magenta]1[/color][#/url]][#/size]

Signature:
[#right][#size=1][#i]- [color=Magenta]Character's Name[/color][#/i][#/size][#/right]
[/size]


Delete the # signs, of course... Information which needs to be changed each time (both in the url and in the reference) is highlighted in magenta. Once we catch up to Casual D&D II, I'll post some updated urls for reference...

XP will be awarded on a 100 XP-per-page basis... Small enough that it shouldn't unbalance things in favor of certain characters/players, but hopefully enough to justify the investment of time required. This amount may be raised in the future (as 100XP becomes less and less substantial), but not at any specified time (as that almost becomes motivation to wait until later).

...whew. That cover everything? Honestly it took about as long to figure out the format and put together this post as it did to catalogue the first three pages -- so really, it's not as much work as it might seem like at first glance.


----------



## dpdx

Impressive effort out of the gate, that new Story Hour is, even if I don't completely understand the notation conventions. I'll probably refrain from writing in it, though, as it requires some 'behind the scenes' knowledge I obviously don't have about this campaign to write well. I'll continue to read with interest, though.


----------



## Festy_Dog

I may write to it, but probably not often, I'd hate for my writing to be sub par for something like this.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

dpdx said:
			
		

> Impressive effort out of the gate, that new Story Hour is, even if I don't completely understand the notation conventions. I'll probably refrain from writing in it, though, as it requires some 'behind the scenes' knowledge I obviously don't have about this campaign to write well. I'll continue to read with interest, though.




Was the fact that all the links were broken part of what sparked the confusion?  Went through and fixed them all (and cut out a few of the ones where I'd just gotten link-happy) -- turns out you pretty much have to manually copy the shortcut to every individual post reference, not just change the number. Oops...

Regarding "behind the scenes" knowledge, I'm trying not to include any of that -- although I'm sure there are some situations where you'd need to get inside the head of another character, or that sort of thing, which make it difficult... This is meant only to condense existing information, not to add anything new (although condensing it will hopefully give you all some new insights.)

BTW, for those of you who'd rather not write (and those who don't mind writing as well), how do you feel about me (or other players, in fact) attempting to write from your character's point of view? I already have consent on Niccolo, but obviously he hasn't been everywhere the rest of you have been... It's not the sort of thing I'd want to do without consent, but if you're good with it, it'll probably help out the thread.


----------



## Sparky

Feel free to pilot Oliver, though his association with the Fellowship is brief, I'm certain he'll have a few choice words to share when the time comes.


----------



## Festy_Dog

I'd be happy to see someone's interpretation of Nurthk's view of things, so feel free to write things from his point of view.


----------



## DrZombie

Same here, although they might not allways be printable  .


----------



## Sparky

I need to know the ins and outs of sneak attacking.

Oliver has two-weapon fighting.

* Can a sneak attack use both Two-Weapon Fighting attacks?
* If not, does he take a penalty for having his off-hand weapon in hand?
* If not, and he has the Two-Weapon Defense feat, does he still get the AC bonus?
* If so, does each attack get the bonus damage? (That hardly seems fair).
* Can you fight defensively and sneak attack at the same time?

I need the answers to these questions before I can post his combat rolls.


----------



## DrZombie

I need to know the ins and outs of sneak attacking.

Oliver has two-weapon fighting.

* Can a sneak attack use both Two-Weapon Fighting attacks?

YEP

* If not, does he take a penalty for having his off-hand weapon in hand?

You can allways choose to attack with just one weapon, thereby ignoring the penalty.

* If not, and he has the Two-Weapon Defense feat, does he still get the AC bonus?

Dunno, don't know that feat.

* If so, does each attack get the bonus damage? (That hardly seems fair).

Yep, it's the most used combo I think, sneak attack and two weapon fighting, even worse since they dropped the ambidextrous feat in 3.5. And nope, it isn't fair, but that's life.

* Can you fight defensively and sneak attack at the same time?

Dunno


----------



## Guilt Puppy

* Can a sneak attack use both Two-Weapon Fighting attacks?

Yep.

* If not, does he take a penalty for having his off-hand weapon in hand?

Only if he attacks with it.

* If not, and he has the Two-Weapon Defense feat, does he still get the AC bonus?

Yep.

* If so, does each attack get the bonus damage? (That hardly seems fair).

Yep.

* Can you fight defensively and sneak attack at the same time?

Yep.

Sneak attacking's a pretty powerful tool, though it has plenty of downsides (to use it a lot means going into melee, generally bad news for rogues.) Whether or not this is "fair" or "balanced" is mostly irrelevant to me, especially for this game; it isn't downright _broken_, and it's what the rules say.


----------



## dpdx

Posting this here to make sure I did it right (putting the Celestial template on a vermin), and so that I can easily resolve what happens to him.

Introducing: 

Snugran, a Celestial giant bombardier beetle. 

Medium Magical Beast; HD 2d8+4; hp 13.
Init +0; Spd 30; AC 16; (Flatfooted:16, Touch:10).
STR 13, DEX 10, CON 14, INT 3, WIS 10, CHA 9

Attacks: +2 base melee, +1 base ranged; +3 (1d4+1, Bite); 

SA: Acid Spray (Ex), Smite Evil (Su);
SQ: Racial Traits: Darkvision (Ex): 60 ft.; Acid, Cold, and Electricity Resistance 5; Spell Resistance 7.

AL: NG
SV Fort +5, Ref +0, Will +0 .
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +2. 
Feats: Weapon Focus: Bite.

Description: Snugran is about 6 feet long.

Combat: Giant bombardier beetles bite with their mandibles and spray acid. 

Special Attacks: 

Acid Spray (Ex): When attacked or disturbed, a giant bombardier beetle can release a 10-foot cone of acidic vapor once per round. Those within the cone must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 13) or take 1d4+2 points of damage.

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (max +20) vs. an evil foe.


----------



## Sparky

Thanks for the replies on the mechanics. What a horking screw two-weapon sneak attacking is.

Aw crumbs... forgot to add the MW bonus for Oliver's weapons. Gonna go do that now.


----------



## Sparky

*Out of Town 'til Saturday/Sunday*

I'll be out of town until Saturday (at the earliest). I'll _try_ to post if I can, but I can't be guaranteed the time or opportunity. Oliver will just keep his surliness to himself for Fendric's divinations should those occur before I return.

See you guys!


----------



## dpdx

I tried chronicling a page to the Story Hour using the method described earlier; I skipped ahead to where there was some interaction (page 5, which left out page 4, which I thought concentrated mostly on our room arrangements in Hedrogura). 

Are you still encouraging us to do this, GP? Should other folks be doing it besides me? 

Lemme know. To me, it seems like the whole board (or at least, everything _I_ read or post to) is taking a big ole spring break for about a month now.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

dpdx said:
			
		

> I tried chronicling a page to the Story Hour using the method described earlier; I skipped ahead to where there was some interaction (page 5, which left out page 4, which I thought concentrated mostly on our room arrangements in Hedrogura).
> 
> Are you still encouraging us to do this, GP? Should other folks be doing it besides me?
> 
> Lemme know. To me, it seems like the whole board (or at least, everything _I_ read or post to) is taking a big ole spring break for about a month now.




Definitely still encouraging it, and as far as spring break goes, most of mine has been spent looking for work  (though technically it's not spring break -- just graduated)

Re: skipping page 4, I'd rather pages not be skipped as you never know what post might end up being important, and a big part of the purpose is to keep a continuous chronological index... Plus, page 4 is where Exantrius tells the story of his quest, and I think that might be something someone would like to look back on, at some point.  I'll edit in a chronicle of page four into the first post when I get the time (unless you beat me to it)...

Also note that I was wrong about the way linking to specific posts works, so those links are off -- it seems you have to copy and paste each one (from the upper-right-hand corner of the post) manually. A pain, so don't feel too rushed to fix it; the page links work, and that should be enough for people to look into what's going on.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

dpdx said:
			
		

> I tried chronicling a page to the Story Hour using the method described earlier; I skipped ahead to where there was some interaction (page 5, which left out page 4, which I thought concentrated mostly on our room arrangements in Hedrogura).
> 
> Are you still encouraging us to do this, GP? Should other folks be doing it besides me?
> 
> Lemme know. To me, it seems like the whole board (or at least, everything _I_ read or post to) is taking a big ole spring break for about a month now.




Definitely still encouraging it, and as far as spring break goes, most of mine has been spent looking for work  (though technically it's not spring break -- just graduated)

Re: skipping page 4, I'd rather pages not be skipped as you never know what post might end up being important, and a big part of the purpose is to keep a continuous chronological index... Plus, page 4 is where Exantrius tells the story of his quest, and I think that might be something someone would like to look back on, at some point.  I'll edit in a chronicle of page four into the first post when I get the time (unless you beat me to it)...

Also note that I was wrong about the way linking to specific posts works, so those links are off -- it seems you have to copy and paste each one (from the upper-right-hand corner of the post) manually. A pain, so don't feel too rushed to fix it; the page links work, and that should be enough for people to look into what's going on.

XP'll be counted into the next award (after this combat)...


----------



## dpdx

I should have said so earlier, but this is perfectly fine with me.

So now changing the subject: How'd we all miss out on the other Guilt Puppy PbP now going?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

dpdx said:
			
		

> So now changing the subject: How'd we all miss out on the other Guilt Puppy PbP now going?




 It started as someone else's "player looking for a DM" post, so by the time I actually agreed to run it there was already a full roster; otherwise I would have invited at least Mith and Lu Wei.


----------



## dpdx

Sparky said:
			
		

> OOC: If you move you can't make the second attack with your off-hand weapon? Like full attack? And how does +2 on a 9 make the crit? Boy, combat. What a mess. I'll take my answers off the air... er, in the OOC thread.



Yep - 5' step is free, 10' (or more) is move action.

As far as +2 on a 9 confirming, I'm guessing that you got the advantage of rolling against L's flat-footed AC, since you were coming up behind him.

Those are guesses, obviously. I haven't spent a lot of time behind the curtain myself, but I'm raring to go.

Anyway, question for you, Sparky: what does that bonus refer to? attack roll, or damage? It confuses me a little, not that I need to know.

BTW: we shouldn't have split up, I don't think. I'll consider this a learning experience for Fendric. And if Hiritus doesn't reach down and burn an orison to stabilize Nurthk, Fendric's going to be mighty angry with him...


----------



## Sparky

dpdx: The +2 is from losing the two-weapon fighting penalty.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Some behind-the-curtain notes, since they're relevant:



> OOC: If you move you can't make the second attack with your off-hand weapon? Like full attack? And how does +2 on a 9 make the crit? Boy, combat. What a mess. I'll take my answers off the air... er, in the OOC thread.




Off-hand attacks are made as part of a full attack action, which is a full-round action -- can't be made after a five foot step.

Regarding 11 (9 adjusted against the -2 TWF) hitting (or confirming the crit, in this case) -- 10 dex, leather armor, and raging comes to an even 10 AC.



> And if Hiritus doesn't reach down and burn an orison to stabilize Nurthk, Fendric's going to be mighty angry with him...




I'd thought this was common knowledge by now, but I guess I haven't expressed it in-game as well as I'd thought: Hiritus is a paladin, and at the moment, his lay on hands is spent. Shavah's just cast her last spell (a Domain spell); she burned through her orisons (and one CLW) last night after the bear attack (healing herself and Hiritus). 

After Hiritus gets his action, rest assured I'll have a few more meta notes to bring up... If anyone else has any other rules queries, I'm more than happy to respond.


----------



## dpdx

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Regarding 11 (9 adjusted against the -2 TWF) hitting (or confirming the crit, in this case) -- 10 dex, leather armor, and raging comes to an even 10 AC.



Oooh, barbarian levels! But yeah, that's what I was trying to express, except I didn't realize the orc was at -AC due to raging; I just figured he was wearing a loincloth or some other 'light' armor. 



> I'd thought this was common knowledge by now, but I guess I haven't expressed it in-game as well as I'd thought: Hiritus is a paladin, and at the moment, his lay on hands is spent. Shavah's just cast her last spell (a Domain spell); she burned through her orisons (and one CLW) last night after the bear attack (healing herself and Hiritus).



Okay, that's just comical, because Fendric has gone the entire game since he 'met' Hiritus just assuming Hiritus is a (junior) cleric. (now that I think about it, it does explain the smite evil he laid down.)

So I guess it begs the question: what did it mean that Orbril is 'in range' to administer his potion? Is he pouring it down my man's throat this round, or does he have to make that all-or-nothing stabilization check? (Fudge it, Festy!)


----------



## Guilt Puppy

dpdx said:
			
		

> So I guess it begs the question: what did it mean that Orbril is 'in range' to administer his potion? Is he pouring it down my man's throat this round, or does he have to make that all-or-nothing stabilization check? (Fudge it, Festy!)






"After Hiritus gets his action, rest assured I'll have a few more meta notes to bring up..." ... That was referring to the "snatch and administer" action Hiritus took -- in a round-based system, Orbril has time to make it the 40-ish feet to get near Nurthk, but not time to administer the potion. Then, Hiritus can grab the potion and administer it in his round -- of course, that doesn't make much sense chronologically (in that six seconds, how does Hiritus have time to pour when Orbril doesn't?), but I tried to cast it in as sensical a light as possible -- using words like "scuttling" to imply that Orbril's a bit too off-balance or something to administer it himself. In any case, Nurthk gets the healing he needs, and that's what counts.

BTW, great move with the taunt -- I'll explain in more detail later (not sure what suspicions you were basing it on, or how many were correct), but really, it's tied with Orbril's _entanglement_ for the "play of the game," so to speak.


----------



## dpdx

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> BTW, great move with the taunt -- I'll explain in more detail later (not sure what suspicions you were basing it on, or how many were correct), but really, it's tied with Orbril's _entanglement_ for the "play of the game," so to speak.



Oh, that one's easy. Fendric had heard "they're after the healers!" earlier in the combat, and with Nurthk down, Fendric was interested in diverting the swordsman's attention to the more combat-proficient half of the group. Fendric figured a half-elf healer spewing insults would be just about irresistible... [/META]

[edit: not sure I like the idea of so many people firing into melee...]


----------



## Sparky

GP: My post came in while you were updating, can you edit, please?


----------



## dpdx

A couple questions for my own benefit as a potential DM:

- First, the crit didn't confirm - so is that 17 damage the crit or just the regular?

- Second, if W is attacking me, doesn't that give everyone else around him an AoO?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

- The damage is regular -- given the posted AC of 20, it seemed clear it didn't confirm.

- Melee attacks don't provoke attacks of opportunity, nor do five-foot steps, nor does talking, so no.


----------



## DrZombie

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Some behind-the-curtain notes, since they're relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> Off-hand attacks are made as part of a full attack action, which is a full-round action -- can't be made after a five foot step.



Unless they changed it in 3.5, five foot steps are part of a full attack, so you can still go two-handed. If I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Unless they changed it in 3.5, five foot steps are part of a full attack, so you can still go two-handed. If I'm not mistaken.




You aren't... That should have read "more than a five-foot step" (Oliver had to move more than five feet in that situation).

Not my finest hour, that quote


----------



## dpdx

*Just too good not to share...*

I've got so many OOC things that I have to post here:

Firstly, I got very, very lucky elsethread, where one of the extremely talented artists (in this case, eigam) drew up a picture of Fendric. I really like it.

Secondly, how are we treating leveling with regard to spells? I'm pretty sure Fendric's out of anything more than Cure Minor, unless he can pray right now and fill his third-level spell slots. It's still, technically, morning, but I'm all right with it IC if Fendric has to wait until his next regularly-scheduled prayer time.

Thirdly, roughly what time _is_ it now, actually? That combat lasted 10 minutes at most, even with the interlude time, and it started in the early morning. Maybe that's an IC question (Fendric notes the position of the Sun in the sky...), I dunno.

Finally, that's the best combat, bar none, I've ever gotten to play in, and I'm thrilled and amazed we didn't sustain permanent casualties. Thank you, GP, and everybody else.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

dpdx said:
			
		

> Firstly, I got very, very lucky elsethread, where one of the extremely talented artists (in this case, eigam) drew up a picture of Fendric. I really like it.




"David Bowie-esque," nice  Oh, and why do you assume DMs even know what mantles are? 

(actually, as I understand it, they're sort of like a poncho, except made of lighter cloth, and usually held down with a belt around the waist. But I really could be pretty wrong.)



> Secondly, how are we treating leveling with regard to spells? I'm pretty sure Fendric's out of anything more than Cure Minor, unless he can pray right now and fill his third-level spell slots. It's still, technically, morning, but I'm all right with it IC if Fendric has to wait until his next regularly-scheduled prayer time.




You get 'em next time you can memorize, which will be tomorrow morning. 



> Thirdly, roughly what time _is_ it now, actually? That combat lasted 10 minutes at most, even with the interlude time, and it started in the early morning. Maybe that's an IC question (Fendric notes the position of the Sun in the sky...), I dunno.




Still early morning, roughly half an hour after sunrise (hard to tell with the mountains and the overcast sky). Everyone should be close enough to done with sleep that they're effectively done with sleep.



> Finally, that's the best combat, bar none, I've ever gotten to play in, and I'm thrilled and amazed we didn't sustain permanent casualties. Thank you, GP, and everybody else.




Let me add my thanks to those as well -- I can't tell you how refreshing it is to have a tough encounter and see the PCs step up to the challenge and fight heroically, instead of having the players stepping up and complaining that it was _not_ of the appropriate challenge rating. I dig this game.

BTW, all, feel free to hit me up with any questions/comments you might have about that last encounter, as it was big and crazy enough that I'm sure it must have left some people with some questions or comments.


----------



## orsal

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "David Bowie-esque," nice  Oh, and why do you assume DMs even know what mantles are?
> 
> (actually, as I understand it, they're sort of like a poncho, except made of lighter cloth, and usually held down with a belt around the waist. But I really could be pretty wrong.)




I've always understood it as a synonym for cloak -- so wrapped around you, not pulled over like a poncho. But what do I know?

BTW, since I've just posted in your thread, I thought I'd take the opportunity to thank you all for having such an entertaining game. I've been lurking for a while, and seeing how much fun you all seemed to be having was what motivated me to take the PbP plunge myself.


----------



## dpdx

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "David Bowie-esque," nice  Oh, and why do you assume DMs even know what mantles are?



Fendric's purty. Of course you're right; silly me. Still, with now three different ideas of what the mantle should look like, I now have something to draw with my underused set of colored pencils that doesn't require me to draw limbs that look like they're dislocated.



> (actually, as I understand it, they're sort of like a poncho, except made of lighter cloth, and usually held down with a belt around the waist. But I really could be pretty wrong.)



That was my guess, too, so I'm going to presume that that's what it is.



> You get 'em next time you can memorize, which will be tomorrow morning.



Buh, buh, buh: _memorize_?? Fendric's not some _spellbook-toting arcanist_, for crying out loud!   I hear you: prayer time, tomorrow morn.



> Still early morning, roughly half an hour after sunrise (hard to tell with the mountains and the overcast sky). Everyone should be close enough to done with sleep that they're effectively done with sleep.



Cool. Hook up the dog, load up the loot; wagons ho! 



> Let me add my thanks to those as well -- I can't tell you how refreshing it is to have a tough encounter and see the PCs step up to the challenge and fight heroically, instead of having the players stepping up and complaining that it was _not_ of the appropriate challenge rating. I dig this game.



Amen. And, might I add, survive it, every one. That isn't just heroic - that's teamwork. And teamwork is even more heroic. Still, nothing says 'thank you' better than half of fifth level in one encounter. So no, thank _you_. 



> BTW, all, feel free to hit me up with any questions/comments you might have about that last encounter, as it was big and crazy enough that I'm sure it must have left some people with some questions or comments.



Nurthk's clutch critical, on what, two HP?, for freaking 50 when it needed to happen to avoid the cascading TPK, is one for the historical annals. Curious, how many HP did platemail actually have left by then?



			
				orsal said:
			
		

> BTW, since I've just posted in your thread, I thought I'd take the opportunity to thank you all for having such an entertaining game. I've been lurking for a while, and seeing how much fun you all seemed to be having was what motivated me to take the PbP plunge myself.



Thanks for saying so - hope you've enjoyed reading as much as we have playing. I also had no idea I wasn't the only one who read the PbP threads for entertainment. You sure you don't want third/fourth spot on the waiting list?


----------



## dpdx

*One more time with the templating skills...*

Celestial dire badger

Sheremet: CR 2; Medium magical beast; HD 3d8+12 (Animal) ; hp 28; Init +3; Spd 30, Burrow 10; AC 16; (Flatfooted:13, Touch:13); Atk +4 base melee, +5 base ranged; +4/-1 (1d4+2, 2 Claws; 1d6+1, Bite); SA: Rage (Ex); Smite Evil (Su); SQ: Scent (Ex), Darkvision (Ex), Low-light Vision (Ex), Acid Res. 5, Cold Res. 5, Electricity Res. 5, Spell Res. 8; AL CG; SV Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2; 

STR 14, DEX 17, CON 19, INT 3, WIS 12, CHA 10.

Skills: Listen +9, Spot +9. 
Feats: Alertness, Toughness, Track.

Description: Sheremet is as big as Raven, only horizontal. She weighs twice as much.

Combat: Sheremet fights like a large, furry Cuisinart food processor.

Special Attacks: 

Rage (Ex): A dire badger that takes damage in combat flies into a berserk rage on its next turn, clawing and biting madly until either it or its opponent is dead. It gains +4 Strength, +4 Constitution, and -2 AC. The creature cannot end its rage voluntarily.

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day Sheremet can make a normal melee attack to deal 3 pts. extra damage vs. an evil foe.


----------



## DrZombie

Nice combat, had me on the edge of my seat for a few days. Never knew PbM could be so tension-filled. I'll probably let raven lvl up in a few days, work has been totally mad the last few weeks, and it prob won't get better till early may.


----------



## Uriel

Well, I got low RP xps again, but at least my taxes are finished...

I can't use any of that gear, but I might drag some along on Alexander to sell later.

dpdx:I am out of healing spells, btw.


----------



## orsal

dpdx said:
			
		

> Thanks for saying so - hope you've enjoyed reading as much as we have playing. I also had no idea I wasn't the only one who read the PbP threads for entertainment. You sure you don't want third/fourth spot on the waiting list?




In my case it was largely curiosity. And a bit of nostalgia. I first came to ENworld to read some story hours which frineds of mine do, and then started poking around. I had played lots of D&D in high school (back in 1e days), but gave it up when I started university -- always figured it was a hobby one should be into really intensely or not at all. Once I got to watch PbP, I realized it was possible to play an ongoing game at a reasonable pace that wouldn't significantly interfere with the rest of my life. Also, in my high school games our characters never really came alive. With one exception, I can't really say anything meaningful about the personalities of any of the lists of statistics I played. In the games I see here, especially yours, you all have so much more fun roleplaying than I ever expected.

Your game served to (a) whet my appetite, (b) show me the potential for this mode of play, and (c) tutor me in the mechanics of 3e. And I did think about joining at some of the early looking-for-new-players phases. But I decided LEW would be a better idea, if only because it would be easier to withdraw from a game with one-adventure-at-a-time groups if I decided I'd overextended myself. So far, I'm planning to stay, but not looking for any more games. So thanks for the invitation, but I'll pass.

Anyway, best wishes to the Company of the White Dove. I'll be rooting from the sidelines!


----------



## dpdx

*May be unavailable for a while*

We're moving house, and my broadband gets shut off Friday, not to return for a couple of weeks at least. As a result, I may get maybe one, two chances a week to check this board, total, if I can improvise a dialup connection (got an external modem laying around somewhere).

I don't think I need to mention that there's no way Fendric will leave the Company - this PbP is the most important thing on ENWorld for me. If I have to, I'll post from the library; just not as often, possibly.

Email works, and I'll try to check it every day, if anybody needs anything.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Guilt Puppy, I'm thinking of having Nurthk start taking levels in Horizon Walker in a couple of levels time, thought I'd run the idea by you first just to make whether it's okay or not. What's your verdict?


----------



## Sparky

Hey folks - just popping a note in here to tell you that I'll be inactive or only, at best, intermittently active, for a month. I'm getting married in two weeks and am busier than a one-armed paper-hanger with all the last minute details. And then I'm honeymooning. If the group over that month heads out - he'll tag along, if nothing else, because it's nice to be around folk from Hedrogura, but also because he cares... but --shhhhh-- don't let on. When he finally makes it down to the bar (after a bath) I should think he'd note the water-silvered-with-raspberry man... He'll play tunes with Niccolo if the barkeep is amenable.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Whee, look at the stuff that gets overlooked when you don't check TtT often enough.

Festy: No idea what the PrC does, or where to find it  You can email me, or post a basic rundown here -- but I'll say first, my general preference is to homebrew PrC's on some level (to fit specific characters), and even when they're used from-book, I still always like to tie them into the world/storyline in some way.

Sparky: Noted, and congratulations  I can always restore his NPC status if necessary.

Tonguez: You still around? Been a while with no warning (unless I overlooked or forgot about something) -- 6/9 is the last post I have from you. The spot's yours til at least 7/9, but if I haven't heard anything or dug up some kind of prior warning by then, I will have to let in the other folks in line, unfortunately.

Speaking of some warning: I'm moving to San Francisco in less than a week's time, and while I'm not entirely sure this will impact my posting frequency, I wouldn't be surprised. So if the game slows down, rest assured, it'll pick back up in a few weeks' time (ie once I find a more permanent place to live than my brother's couch  )

Oh, and: It's getting to be about time for Chapter III (~500 posts, as opposed to the freakish ~1000 I let Ch. I bloat to  )... Any suggestions for a title?

Edit: I'm also officially considering the Journals a failure, as (a) they're hardly ever updated), and (b) I go to update them today, and discover ENWorld's defalt posts-per-page changed again, meaning I'd have to reorganize the whole existing thing (granted, I could still try to standardize it to 25pp in my own posts, but that would just make the format even more annoying for the rest of you, and I think the agreement was already that the format was annoying.)

I'm going to try to achieve the same effect in the front page of this thread, replacing the synopsis with an index of "key posts" which also summarize the story (character entrances, long bits of information.)


----------



## Festy_Dog

Horizon Walker is in the 3.5 SRD. 

Not sure of the exact nature of the class (no general description of the class in the SRD) however I came to think of it as the class of some kind of wandering warrior, which Nurthk seems to be on the way to becoming.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

So it is! Heh, still don't know my way around 3.5 as well as I probbaly should 

As core material, it's acceptable. I might recommend tinkering with it on two accounts:

- I'm not big on planar travel; in general it's a once-in-a-campaign thing, if at all. Of course, the rules already state you can take a non-planar terrain type -- that may be the best route. (Good news is, I don't imagine you'll stop seeing a variety of terrains any time soon.) On a similar note, I'd also consider "urban" and "rural" as distinctive terrains (Nurthk seems more like a seasoned traveler than a habitual nature dweller, so it seems like those options should be especially available.)

- I also have my doubts about the +1 attack/damage against creatures of such-and-such types, as it's not the sort of bookkeeping I'm used to, especially in terms of home-brew creatures (not to mention phrases like "+1 insight bonus on attack and damage rolls against plains creatures." bring back disturbing memories of Magic: The Gathering  ). I'd be willing to change that to +1 insight to attack / +1 dodge to AC when fighting _in_ that terrain (still suits the flavor of the class, but easier to use in this style of game).

I'm fine with the class as-written, though, so if you want to stick to that, go right ahead. Heck, you don't even need to tell me which version of the class you're going with, so long as you're comfortable using your own judgment to apply the appropriate bonuses. (If you have other ideas, or need clarifications, though, let me know -- I still want everyone to have the same set of rules available to them.)


----------



## Festy_Dog

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> - I'm not big on planar travel; in general it's a once-in-a-campaign thing, if at all. Of course, the rules already state you can take a non-planar terrain type -- that may be the best route. (Good news is, I don't imagine you'll stop seeing a variety of terrains any time soon.) On a similar note, I'd also consider "urban" and "rural" as distinctive terrains (Nurthk seems more like a seasoned traveler than a habitual nature dweller, so it seems like those options should be especially available.)




That's fair, any suggestions for the bonuses which urban and rural would give?



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> - I also have my doubts about the +1 attack/damage against creatures of such-and-such types, as it's not the sort of bookkeeping I'm used to, especially in terms of home-brew creatures (not to mention phrases like "+1 insight bonus on attack and damage rolls against plains creatures." bring back disturbing memories of Magic: The Gathering  ). I'd be willing to change that to +1 insight to attack / +1 dodge to AC when fighting in that terrain (still suits the flavor of the class, but easier to use in this style of game).




I like the sound of that, consider it in use. 



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> I'm fine with the class as-written, though, so if you want to stick to that, go right ahead. Heck, you don't even need to tell me which version of the class you're going with, so long as you're comfortable using your own judgment to apply the appropriate bonuses. (If you have other ideas, or need clarifications, though, let me know -- I still want everyone to have the same set of rules available to them.)




Will do. I think I'll go with the variant you've proposed, seems to fit in better.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Urban: +4 competence to Gather Information.
Rural: +2 competence bonus to all Profession checks.

Mainly because the dominant skill I see a traveler having in an urban area is the ability to find good places to stay, to eat, as well as the ability to make contacts quickly -- in rural areas, on the other hand, the best way to gear up for a continuing journey is more about doing odd jobs, and being able to do odd jobs well. (Which is why it's a smaller bonus, but applied to all profession checks -- making a character better at "winging it" than most.)

How's that sound?


----------



## Festy_Dog

Fits great.


----------



## Sparky

Hey folks! I'm back! And all married and stuff!

!!

I'm going to be catching up here and at home and at work over the next week so I'll be quiet still for a bit yet, but soon Oliver will again be his pleasant crusty self.


----------



## DrZombie

Congrats, give the wife a slobbery wet kiss from me. 
Cheers


----------



## Festy_Dog

Good news indeed. 

Congratulations Sparky!


----------



## Sparky

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Congrats, give the wife a slobbery wet kiss from me.
> Cheers



Hmmm... that would be difficult. I'll give my _husband_ a kiss, though. 

Edit: Oh, yeah. And thanks!


----------



## DrZombie

Sparky said:
			
		

> Hmmm... that would be difficult. I'll give my _husband_ a kiss, though.
> 
> Edit: Oh, yeah. And thanks!



ROFLMAO. Aaah, well, as long as he hasn't got a beard I don't really mind  .


----------



## Sparky

I can't resist. Bear with my wedding effusiveness. I'm the one in the dress.


----------



## DrZombie

Ooh, very nice. Well, he's got a beard, so no wet slobbery kiss from me then. He'll have to live with it  .
If we're posting pictures I'll let my fatherly pride get the better of me, I'll post a pic of me and my son when I get home.


----------



## Sparky

Anyone else concerned with how long it takes poor DrZombie to get home? Maybe we could all chip in and get him a SegWay!


----------



## DrZombie

lol... I kinda forgot,wich is understandable after 24 hrs working. I'd say I'll put up a pic tonight but I'm stuck at work untill monday night.


----------



## Sparky

Thought I'd pass this along - I saw elsethread that Uriel is having technical difficulties and will return as soon as he is able.


----------



## DrZombie

OK, i finally got home and there's no hurricane buggering ENworld, so here they are:


----------



## DrZombie

Cm'on guys, show us yer ugly mugs


----------



## Festy_Dog

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Cm'on guys, show us yer ugly mugs




If you insist, but I've only got my little brother's webcam at my disposal. That said behold my pixelated self:

http://img9.exs.cx/img9/3869/Picture01.jpg
http://img9.exs.cx/img9/9894/Picture957.jpg

It was my intention that my avatar actually resemble me in some way back when I created it, so I hope you can see some resemblance (I lack the kewl little blue glasses though  ).


----------



## Sparky

Awww... DZ, your son is adorable. Nice to see folks faces. Weird to pierce the veil of anonimity here... 

Gosh technology is cool.


----------



## DrZombie

Well, I like knowing who I game with. I'm used to gaming with friends, having never really gamed with people I don't know. Not that we'll ever get to know each other really well, I guess. Still every little bit helps  .

Btw, sparky, if you plan on honeymooning to europe, you're more then wellcome to use the spare bedroom  .


----------



## DrZombie

Festy, the avatar does resemble you in a weird, cool-blue-glasses lacking way  . Thanx fer the pictures.

I agree it's kinda weird though. I allways have a mental picture of the people I game with depending on their posts, and allways it turns out I'm completely wrong. Especially with sparky LOL.


----------



## dpdx

There's a picture of me in one of those Show Yourself! threads long, long ago (general forum search: Summon Pelicans should get you there) on vacation conducting the Pelican Tabernacle Choir of St. Petersburg, Florida. It's what led to my tagline, King of Pelicans.

In general, I have more pictures of the cats than I do of myself. But if I could dig up that one again, that's what I'd post for you guys. I actually look better when I'm having fun.

Oh, and Sparky: Belated but heartfelt congratulations on your new marriage, and best wishes for a good life. Don't go by me, but your husband looks like a gamer, too. When's he gonna post?


----------



## DrZombie

C'mon dpdx, show us the pics. And you too, guilty puppy.


----------



## Sparky

Thanks dpdx.  It was a lovely wedding and we're having fun being married. Don't expect to see my sweetie around here... he games, but mostly computer, console and board... not so much RPGs.

AND - that was a wild goose chase dpdx... er, wild pelican chase? I found that thread and your picture was broken. Great post, though.


----------



## dpdx

Yeah, sorry, folks. I noticed that myself - and the 'spell' doesn't do justice without the picture. So after my kooky home Zip Drive/Macintosh on dialup solution (I wouldn't dare post to ENWorld from work), here it is.

Hope that worked.


----------



## Sparky

That rules!


----------



## DrZombie

Off to southern france (again  ) from sept 4-11. Guilt puppy, you'd better be online again by then  . 

Btw, guys, don't you think coming up with all these stories and hanging in there proves our dedication to the game and should be rewarded with at least a few tenthousand XP and some major artifacts, say one each? I'll take the flaming vorpal keen greatsword of speed +5, I think.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

You'll get your XP and artifacts and all that, don't _worry._ But first somebody better come up with a good title for the next chapter, so we can start a new thread before the mods get angry.  

And yes, I'm back on-line. And no, I don't have a pic.


----------



## Sparky

Yes you do! You look just like Andy Warhol!


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Sparky: 

Anyway, it looks as though Tonguez has dropped from the game... I think it's been around three months since his last post, and I think it's safe to call that a drop.

Now, Lu Wei Fong and Mithreander both have their reserved place in line -- problem is, email's been disabled by admins, so no way of letting them know.

SO: If somehow either or both of them manage to post here before the start of Ch. III (which I'll get on with once everyone's checked in, here or IC, just because I don't want to start a new thread until I'm sure everyone's going to catch it), they'll be in. Otherwise, I'll open up recruitment in the first-come, first-serve fashion it normally is -- and I think from now on, there'll be no wait lists, or anything like that. Just doesn't seem to work out.


----------



## Sparky

Woohoo! Casual III! And Aerda!


----------



## Vendetta

I'd like to join if there is a spot left.  Let me know what the group needs and I'll fill in as best as I can.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Vendetta: Spot just got filled by a former player... I should have mentioned that here; it's pretty evident to all the current players, so I forgot it would go unnoticed by prospective ones who came across the thread.

Tempted to open up a seventh spot, as I hate turning down a player  but it's hard to justify, as I only like to do that if I have reason to suspect that somebody's going to drop in the near future -- which is to say, I'd usually do it, as players dropping is the natural state of PbP, but at last I think we've got a group of true long-termers assembling.

How interested are you in this game? In other words, I'm persuadable if you're willing to be persuasive (big hint: "I'm willing to take over Shavah or Hiritus" is very persuasive), but if you're just looking around for _a_ game to play, well, best of luck in your search.


----------



## Vendetta

Hey, no worries, sir.  I don't want to "force" (even if under friendly persuasion) you into busting open a new slot unless you wanted it in the first place.  You look like a fantastic GM from what I'd read already.  So if you have a slot open up, I'll be happy to fill it.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Rowf.

Without pulling back the curtain any farther than is necessary (I'm not fully dressed, and no one wants to see that), I just wanted to stick my toe in the water and see if anyone has any complaints about the current, ah, verbal encounter. Because I know _I'd_ have some. But before I start trying to field the problems I would hypothetically have as a player, I figured I might as well ask if any of you _actual_ players have any actual problems.

Heh... I have the terrible feeling I've just confused a number of people.

(IC, I have that feeling too, but much of that confusion is temporary, at least...)


----------



## dpdx

Well, I'm almost ready myself to compile a PDF of the last two threads, just to have a firm grip on Fendric's point of reference. For example, just after I posted, I remembered the white dove that flew away when Exantrius died.  Fendric would have remembered that, I think, as it took place perhaps at the exact midpoint between when they left the Inn in Hedrogura, and now. Apologies if it squeezes too many people out as the young cleric gets himself sorted.

Anyway, how long would you estimate, GP, this game has taken in game time?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

dpdx said:
			
		

> Well, I'm almost ready myself to compile a PDF of the last two threads, just to have a firm grip on Fendric's point of reference.




*nods* I'm still trying to figure out how to help out with the wealth of information which already exists -- everything I've tried so far (the Story Hour, the little snippets I had at the start of this thread) keeps getting outpaced by the length of the game itself, heh. Between this and your meeting with Rhandoril (assuming you still do that, and I don't see why you wouldn't), there will shortly be a wealth of new information to deal with.

At the risk of sounding pedagogical, I do recommend taking notes... Still trying to find a good way to create some sort of reference guide that everyone can use & contribute observations to... It'll make a difference.



> Anyway, how long would you estimate, GP, this game has taken in game time?




If anyone wants to go back and count, feel free, but as I remember it:

~2 weeks between Hedrogura & Bethel (or Jance, rather).
~1 week in and around Bethel, then on to Yattro's station
~1 week over the mountains to Eivanrach.

Padding it with a few fudge days, I'd say an even month is fair enough. I think Exantrius died ten days into the adventure, but I'm not positive on that number... At any rate, it was somewhere between the quarter- and half-way point. Hope that's accurate enough to answer your question.


----------



## DrZombie

Well, as to in-game confusion : Raven has joined the companie after the main events, so he doesn't have a clue as to what the hell is going on here. For the moment he's content just listening to what is going on, but he's getting quite worked up. Near bursting I would say. He's to independent to take this kind of half-arsed answers from someone who feels smugly superior. Run away from some country bumpkin wearing that ring? So that more innocents can fall under it's spell? Yeah right. And why should we trust that guy? I've been succeeding in two will saves to keep silent, but I dunno how long that's gonna last.
As to OOC confusion. Well, I dunno what kind of DM you are. Your rat-bastardliness-level is a great unknown. I know that if I was a Gm I'd **** * * *** *** * ***** *** **** *** (Auto-censure to avoid gving the GM some bad ideas). Anyway we'd be screwed big-time.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

DrZ: 

Anyway, regarding cashflow, given Fendric's advocacy for Hiritus/Shavah (and the fact that it doesn't make such a huge difference), I think +280gp on whatever you had prior to the sale is a fair divvying up. If you don't know what you had before the sale, just assume you have 300gp now, unless you're quite sure you had more than that in cash.

Regarding the halfling rings, those are just ordinary rings of the ornamental sort, with no magic power. (Which explains why I forgot all about them.) Given the fact that the halflings bestowed these rings on everyone (including the vast quantity of Heironeans you were carrying at the time), I can't imagine that I intended them to be any more than a token gesture at the time -- those halflings were rich, but not rich enough to afford 16 of even the cheapest magic rings.

If I remember correctly, the only magic items you picked up & still have are the three periapts o' wisdom -- anyone know differently?


----------



## dpdx

Ah, OK. Come to think of it, Fendric will need trail rations this shopping trip, then, considering that between Yattro's station and now, he has been fed.

I'm without PHB for the moment, but I do have eTools 3.5.  I'll feed my purchases into that, and keep better track.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Actually, I was assuming at this point that Raven's been hunting for you (possibly others as well... don't know who has tanks in survival.) -- I may have even been counting it against your movement rate, not sure. You still may want to stock up, in case the party gets separated, Raven gets captured or killed, et cetera...


----------



## Festy_Dog

Survival is something Nurthk has many ranks in, big fan of a good hunt he is.


----------



## dpdx

By all means, foist the maps on us, GP. Fendric might even buy a good, detailed one so he doesn't have to look over Aerda's shoulder all the time.


----------



## DrZombie

I harte this. Nearly no posts for a week, when I was bored like hell, and then, when I didn't look for a few days because of working like a total maniac, evryone posts at once. I think it's all a big plot to keep me from this game. .

Anyway, work being as erratic as it is, I'll tru to keep up. If I don't post for a few days it's either because I'm working or sleeping, the only two things I seem to do these days. The only exception being the traveller game I'm Dm'ing for the first time tonight. I dunno what it'll give, the players are calling it the "pigs in space" game....  .


----------



## Sparky

Repeat from the IC thread: I'm going to be in this fall's Ceramic DM contest so wish me luck and don't be too upset if I'm tardy posting.


----------



## dpdx

*This could be important.*

I noticed I'm not paying close enough attention to the XP totals, yet I see no new awards for XP. So my 'sheet' for Fendric in e-Tools had him at 13,000-something, unless you just updated, GP.

Anyway, if the XP totals are now true (which seems right from past custom), Fendric leveled to 6th, and gets a feat. So it's gonna give away what I picked if I ask you this question, and I can hear now the groans from my virtual table mates, but damn the torpedoes, I might as well ask:

Can Fendric take Hiritus as his cohort?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

dp: Go right ahead. I've kind of had it in mind that you might, for a while.

If you want, I can send you his stats, or you can stat him up yourself based on what you know (he's actually been written up three separate times already, thanks to my poor bookkeeping, heh... had stats, lost 'em, rewrote 'em, found the originals, then tried to reconcile the two)... He has a masterwork longsword, your old suit of studded leather, a heavy warhorse with riding saddle and barding, and about 200gp left over.

Also, give yourself the +1 Leadership score for "kindness & generosity," although that may be negated for differing alignment if Fendric's not LG. (If he's CG, then by the rules it's a no go... but if Fendric is chaotic, then I'm, well, _puzzled_...)

I'll let you roleplay him from now on (assuming you do take the feat). Which means you have to name the horse. _Ha!_


----------



## dpdx

Let's try this again:

A +1 net to F.'s current score would put him into "cohort of same level" territory, a no-no according to SRD. So presume that they cancel each other out, the +1 (Thank You) and the -1 for differing alignments (for the record, F.'s NG.).

As I alluded to when the board ate my last post, I'll only need the ability scores for sure, but if you can think of any feat choices Hiritus has already used in-game, I'll stick with those and work the rest of it out in eTools.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Str 15  Dex 10  Con 10  Int 8  Wis 14  Cha 16
Feats: WFoc(Longsword), Power Attack

Stats and feats are effectively first level characteristics, so level up accordingly. Also, neglected to mention it originally, but he has a Large Wooden Shield, too.


----------



## dpdx

Cool, thanks, got him squared away. I figured he should be in the middle of 5th level or so, so that's where I've got him. So if Fendric levels to 7th, Hiritus levels to 6th, and so on. 

Brutal dump stat, though  - I had to use the ability increase at 4th just to make him sentient, practically.

Off to the SRD (having your books in storage sucks) to figure out what is up with the "special mount."

Thanks again, GP. I think this will work out just fine...


----------



## Sparky

Awww... no fair GP, I want a pet too!




Round 1 of Ceramic DM was a bye. Bleh. _I_ like to think my excellent writing scared him off.


----------



## dpdx

C'mon, Oliver has two, and two normal mounts (as opposed to the special mount) to boot.

And... link? to Ceramic DM?


----------



## Sparky

Actually, I was going to try to find a home for Winkle on our time off. No life for an owlet cooped up in a cage.

And the horse was _going_ to be for Shavah, but she got her shop on too fast for the likes of old Oliver.

Anyone else need a horse?

Ceramic DM entry (post 184)
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105731&page=10&pp=20


----------



## dpdx

*A couple of questions about Hiritus' finances*

First, a question about what it means in the SRD (since I don't have access to the books right now) about what it means to "call a special mount." Is that similar to 'calling' an animal companion? (ie, does it cost anything?) Also, can Hiritus communicate with it? Empathically, or by speaking to it?

Secondly, just to let folks know, Hiritus will not be able to purchase a compound bow until he once again has the money and the opportunity to do so; for now, depending on the answer to the first question, either Hiritus is tapped out, or he has (with financial help from Fendric) enough money to purchase breastplate armor, due to Fendric's influence. At that time, he will seek out Raven's help.


----------



## Sparky

Oliver can chip in for Hirtius' bow. And will gladly do so. Well, not _glady_, he'll grumble quite a bit, but he'd rather Hirtius have the bow than not.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

I didn't "charge" Hiritus for the horse initially -- was kind of iffy on the issue myself, which is why there was no in-game mention (for one thing, he wasn't 5th level at the OOC-time the mount was purchased)... How about the stabler threw in the horse for free on the condition that Hiritus bought a riding saddle and studded leather barding (already taken into account), given that the stabler was of the impression that the horse "was rubbish," or something... You get the idea, and can fill in the rest to the extent it matters to you. 

Looking at the SRD, it seems like the official description of the special mount is what I'd classify as _doofy_: "Once per day, as a full-round action, a paladin may magically call her mount from the celestial realms in which it resides. This ability is the equivalent of a spell of a level equal to one-third the paladin’s level. The mount immediately appears adjacent to the paladin and remains for 2 hours per paladin level; it may be dismissed at any time as a free action."

Now, I'm all for the effect they're trying to achieve (the whole Gandalf/Shadowfax thing where you call for your horse and hey, there it is), but IMO the specifics and specifity are, at the very least, out of sync with the flavor of this game. I mean, I just can't see Hiritus coming up and being like "hey guys, look what I can do!" and making a horse apper adjacent to him. When Aerda does it, it's believable, but it's a much bigger leap when Hiritus (and the Paladin in general) has demonstrated no magical affinity save for lay on hands...

Anyway, how does ruling it such that Hiritus can _Call_ and _Dismiss_ Justice once (each) per day sound? _Call_ meaning the horse just sort of shows up, _Dismiss_ meaning he just sort of goes away... You know, in a literary fashion? It creates some general ambiguities when used in combat, odd environments, or other miscellaneous situations, but these can be resolved when they come up, _if_ they ever come up...

Sound good? Bad? Suggestions?


----------



## DrZombie

The way I've allways seen it played was that the palladin kinda "bonds" with a mount, imbuing it with the powers given to him by his God, making the horse a special mount, more intelligent, you know, kinda like the familiars and animal companions. The horse still is a horse, and needs to be taken care of, and when you're in a dungeon, well, tough luck. I can't see the horse popping out of nowhere and then disappearing in level 4 of the Temple of Very Bad Things. The shadowfax thingie is quite nice, though, that seems like a very good option. Like Zorro in plate-mail.


----------



## dpdx

Thanks - I'm really okay with either interpretation (yours/SRD and/or Dr. Zombie's) - I imagine that under your interpretation, GP, that when Hiritus was done riding for ten hours, Justice would stop, Hiritus would just know to dismount, and then Justice would wander away, to reappear at dawn or whenever they set out. 

Or, under Dr. Z's, Hiritus has to maintain a commitment to this horse, come hell or highwater, and like he says, if we're in level 4 of the Temple of Very Bad Things, Justice wouldn't appear or disappear. In fact, Justice would have gotten them to the door, then hung out to "supervise" the other horses, help to protect them from wild animals, keep them from needing to be tied up, thus eating a perfect circle into the grass for the duration of the crawl, etc. That works for me, too, and in fact, it would help establish commonality with the other "permanent" horses such as Vesper, which I like.

As for setting, and plausibility, I would tend to play it like I did this time: To the untrained observer, the horse would come walking from somewhere "off camera." Sort of mystical, fade in, fade out-ish, like Zorro, but holier.  Not -boom! flash! horse!- like I envision Aerda's summoning (which, by the way, isn't _mount_ a cantrip?). Anyway, I think this works for the flavor of the game and the plot so far, both.

Either way, I've never heard of a paladin having to pay for the horse he called in any way, and the material from everybody seems to agree. And in any case, Hiritus shelled out for the military saddle, tack, studded leather barding and saddlebags regardless - believe it.

Which leaves him in range (with the turn in of the recruitment armor, and Fendric's additional help) to upgrade to proper paladin armor. Studded leather's for rookies, and rogues. 

So off I go to get that worked out...

Thanks, y'all. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

If you're okay with, I personally prefer DrZ's interpretation as well... I just didn't want to suggest a houserule that takes away mechanical advantages afforded by the SRD. If you want to use it, it's fair to say the Call/Dismiss options are available (I do like their flavor), and let you decide when it is or isn't reasonable... Personally, so long as the horse is able to disappear from sight and travel freely (so not just down a hallway that leads to a brick wall, or something), I'm okay with time and terrain not being an issue. Likewise, reappearing on a different side of a mountain range or even a different continent is fine by me, but inside of a locked-down fortress, less so. Pelor works in mysterious ways, and while he may just be zapping that horse from place to place, he doesn't want it to be the only possible explanation.


----------



## dpdx

That works for me, too.


----------



## DrZombie

YAY. I made a contribution to the team. hooray.

Folks, as you've noticed my posting rate has dropped a bit. That doesn't mean I'm not interrested anymore, just that work is hectic (as allways). I'm still reading the posts, no worries.

Cheers.


----------



## Sparky

I just put down a couple of games I was running. Mercy killings really.

I thought that it wouldn't be at all inappropriate to pop in here and give GP big props for being on of the finest PbP DMs around. It takes a really cracker-jack DM to run PbP and keep it going. I'm really enjoying this game and am glad to be in it. Thanks GP. And thanks to all the other players whose dedication also make this possible.

*sniff* I love you guys!


----------



## DrZombie

Love you too Sparky....

So, how's married life? No sparky jr on the way yet? (between you and me, (and any total strangers who're reading this), Zombie Jr is gonna have a little brother (or sister) to play with in a few months). Whoopee.  Don't tell anyone, ya hear, it's supposed to be a secret. And it's still very early days.

OK. I'm bored as hell. Stuck at work for the weekend. Blaaargh. ten past midnight so the wife's asleep. What do I do now? Annoy you guys I guess. Sorry. Well, not really. You can all just scroll past this, anyway. 
So, what's next? Buaah, another open invitation to anyone coming to Europe to do the tourist thinghie? Mi casa es su casa or whatchacallit. Guess I'm compensating for the lack of tabletop RPG's. I'm still a bit , well, how do you call it. Uncomfortable? Annoyed? At the anonimity of the whole PbP thingie. Still feel like giving festy and sparky a call to go drink a beer or two.Go to the session an hour early to see if I can still kick the crap out of GP on the X-Box when he should really be preparing the session, only to discover dpdx has been there since early in the afternoon and has learned some nifty moves, leaving me looking like a total n00b. You know, that kinda thinghie.

Anyway, work once again rears it's ugly head. Gotta go

Cya.


----------



## Festy_Dog

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Still feel like giving festy and sparky a call to go drink a beer or two.




Haven't got a driver's license yet (sheer laziness on my part ) and my uni ID isn't good enough to get me into bars, especially after i accidently snapped it after an exam (it's held together with tape until i can get a new one ). It's a couple of years old and kinda brittle (made of plastic), and it snapped while i was putting it back in my wallet. I might have been putting more force into it than I realised though, as I did get some pretty bad news just after the exam.

Anyway, that's my share of off-topic goodness.


----------



## dpdx

Festy, you know you really shouldn't let Nurthk handle the items in your wallet. That's how uni IDs get snapped. 8)

You've got nothing to worry about from me on the xbox, DrZ. I haven't even hooked it up for six months, and it's been even longer than that since I picked up a decent game for it. I'll probably get this year's FIFA oh, about 2007, when I've finally got any spare time.

My work contract (imagine, a 'gastarbeiter' in my own country) ended today, but I've got some freelance webwork to tide me over until either they decide they can't do without me, or I hook up with some benefits. In the meantime, given that I now have two characters in this outstanding PbP, best of its kind, expect F. and H. to 'contribute' to the dialog at least as much as they have to date.

So, does anybody have an idea why my midnight style looks half broken?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Thanks for the good word, Sparky -- it's good to be appreciated  But really, I've had my share of failed games, just like everyone else; it's fair to say it's more a matter of player chemistry. I'm motivated to put forth my best effort because I know how much I'll get back from all of you, and (I assume) you guys give back so well because you know what to expect from each other and myself in return...Conversely, I think the big "Casual" in the subject line helps a lot, too: It's good to know that on those days when all you can come up with is a quick, one-line response to further the action a little, you can do so without really letting anyone down.

BTW, anyone know anything about Uriel? It's been nearly two months since his last post... I know he's had a lot going over the past several months, and by no means is his seat anywhere _near_ up for grabs or anything... I'm just a little curious, and maybe a bit concerned (something along the lines of what DrZ's describing... When you don't hear from someone you know IRL for two months, it's usually very serious, but on-line it can be as minor as a dead hard drive that you don't have the money/time/inclination to replace.)

Anyway, off to start counting XP awards, which are starting to seem overdue (I'll officially award once you leave Eivanrach)... If anyone has any more major epiphanies or crucial insights they've been holding back, get 'em in while you can.


----------



## DrZombie

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Haven't got a driver's license yet (sheer laziness on my part ) and my uni ID isn't good enough to get me into bars, especially after i accidently snapped it after an exam (it's held together with tape until i can get a new one ). It's a couple of years old and kinda brittle (made of plastic), and it snapped while i was putting it back in my wallet. I might have been putting more force into it than I realised though, as I did get some pretty bad news just after the exam.
> 
> Anyway, that's my share of off-topic goodness.



No worries about ID's, just come over to belgium, where legal drinking age is 16, and nobody checks anyway unless you're ordering hard liquor. And none of thet Foster's lager either. Some good beer. Although since XXXX was taken over by a Belgian brewer, you can get some good beers downunder. Yess, yessss, we're slowly taking over the world, brewery by brewery.


----------



## Sparky

DrZ -- Congrats on DrZ 3.0 and best wishes for a safe and elegant pregnancy. And no, no little Sparky on the way. One day. Neither of us has baby fever just yet. But I imagine it'll hit at some point.

About that beer - what's the thought on Chimay there in Belgium? My husband is a big fan (and me too, but he gets the credit since he introduced me) and it's one of the finest trappist brews we can get. There are some other stand outs. When we do go to Belgium - and we will someday because we want to eat mussels and drink beer - what beer should we absolutely not leave the country without having sampled?

GP -- No word on Uriel. San Fran must be eating PbP DMs. Another DM I know from there has vanished with nary a word. It is a little troubling, though. Do we know anyone who knows him in RL? Wait - I know somebody here that does... I'll go toss out a line...

dpdx -- No idea why midnight might look half-broken.

Everyone! -- I got my Tauren Hunter to level 11 this weekend in WoW! And tamed a named lion (The Rake) for a pet! Whoooo!


----------



## DrZombie

Chimay is OK. It's a regular beer, nothing special. I'll take you through a pubcrawl when you come over. There's a jazz-bar in leuven that has, well, about a hundredfifty different kind of Belgian beers. My favorite is Maredsous Tripple blond. 11°. Duvel is good if you want something with a little bit less kick, but we'll sample a few .


----------



## Sparky

I got some word elsethread that Uriel is super busy in real life. No idea when he might be back. :/


----------



## dpdx

GP, should I just be basing Hiritus' level on Fendric's, i.e., when Fendric gets to 7th, Hiritus would be at 6th at that time, or is there some book-verified system that's more esoteric?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

From the SRD:



> Cohorts earn XP as follows:
> The cohort does not count as a party member when determining the party’s XP.
> Divide the cohort’s level by the level of the PC with whom he or she is associated (the character with the Leadership feat who attracted the cohort).
> Multiply this result by the total XP awarded to the PC and add that number of experience points to the cohort’s total.
> If a cohort gains enough XP to bring it to a level one lower than the associated PC’s character level, the cohort does not gain the new level—its new XP total is 1 less than the amount needed attain the next level.




Somewhat confusing, but considering that there are things cohorts might spend XP on (item creation, some spells) it seems better to give them their own totals than to simply advance them to match the table... Granted, Hiritus probably won't be spending XP on anything, but future cohorts might, and I'd rather avoid setting precedents which lead to inconsistencies/confusion down the road.


----------



## Sparky

Can anyone tell me where I can find the XP requirements for character levels... I've never been able to locate it in the SRD, a gross omission (or gross oversight on my part) if you ask me.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

It takes 1000 xp per your current level to get to the next level (in addition to the XP it took to get to your current level)... There's probably some quick handy math formula for that, but I don't know it  Anyway, here's a table:

1: 0
2: 1000
3: 3000
4: 6000
5: 10000
6: 15000
7: 21000
8: 28000
9: 36000
10: 45000
11: 55000
12: 66000
13: 78000
14: 91000
15: 105000
16: 120000
17: 136000
18: 153000
19: 171000
20: 190000


----------



## dpdx

Thanks - works just fine for me.


----------



## Sparky

Wow... I'm shocked I never saw it before.

Level 1 = 0
Level 2 = 0+_1000_  (1000)
Level 3 = 0+1000+_2000_  (3000)
Level 4 = 0+1000+2000+_3000_  (6000)
Level 5 = 0+1000+2000+3000+_4000_  (10000)
etc...

Okay - thanks GP. I'll never need to ask for this again. 

Edit: Italicized the XP needed to advance.


----------



## dpdx

GP, since Tatlock's now with us as of Sparky's last post, could you give us a visual description, in case he has things (like arms/armor) that weren't evident in the bar?

And Sparky, is Oliver taking Tatlock as a cohort?

Also, just as a side note, the 5th IR looks fascinating but entirely too complex for me. Thanks for the invite, but I'm going to have to decline. Good luck, GP - if nothing else, your role as Mapmaker ought to help encourage your thirst for maps, which I for one, look forward to seeing.


----------



## DrZombie

Looking at the amount of posting evryone is eager to be on the road. Whoa.

GP, a few questions : Can I take a raven as animal companion?
You said before that you liked your own homebrew prestige classes. I'm thinking 'bout going for a bow-oriented prestige class, something like the deepwood sniper. I'll just paint some broad lines of what I'm thinking about:

"The clansmen of the north are know for their fierce prowess with the two-handed sword. Less known, but more feared are their caerderhargh, or scouts. These loners guard the lone reaches of the mountains, using their knowledge of the land to set up ambushes, raining arrows at their unsuspecting foes from afar, and then disappearing in the hils, only to return later, stalling the advance untill their reinforcements arrive."

I'd go for a medium BAB bonus progression, with bow- and maneuverabilitie related feats, and some decent skill points.

Whaddaya think?


----------



## Sparky

Yeah sorry about that. I was overwhelmed by the combined forces of Oliver's neuroses regarding young and my meta-fear of turning away someone who the grumbliest NPC we have is being nice to... 

We couldn't resist.  And no, not a cohort.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

dp: Tatlock is clearly without arms or armor, save a sling tied to his "belt" (which is really just a thin rope)... He's got a pretty thick, sturdy cloak, an oversized white tunic and breeches, and some extremely shoddy sandals.

Also, re: the IR, it's gotten ugly in ways of never seen in the PbP forums... So you're probably better off having passed on it. Time will tell if it will actually hold together to see the start of the game...

DrZ: Raven as an animal companion is alright, although expect confusion ("are you talking about my character Raven or my his raven?" ... "no, I was actually talking about Aerda's hawk")

For those of you who were around at the time, did Draven have a raven? I seem to remember that he did, but I could be wrong.

Also, as far as PrC's go, definitely a fine concept... I'll try to put together a "sketch" of a class based on your description, and then we'll work from there. BTW, what level are you looking at taking this class?


----------



## DrZombie

GP : Well, I was thinking on a 5-lvl prestige class, and you don't really need to hurry, it'll be a few months before I gain another level, and I'm planning on taking a few more ranger levels before or inbetween or after prestige levels, that is if Raven doesn't get his brain bashed in by an angry Fendric backed up by Hiritus.

DPDX : looks like our characters are having another nice argument. Or misunderstanding, or whatever. Just let me know when you get uncomfortable, I don't want to ruin your game. I can allways have Raven part ways with the company and get another player character. Personally I kinda, well, 'like' is a big word,enjoy maybe?, the conflicts of alignments and personalities that have developed from the start, but it's one of those moments where I really really miss the tabletop feeling. I've had some very fierce arguments ingame with friends, where our characters were very close to killing each other but we sat with big grins around the table, with the rest just sitting back and enjoying the show. I wouldn't like you to look at the screen, sigh and think "well that bloody Belgian has posted again, there goes my evening, again".


----------



## dpdx

No worries, Z. The arguments are part of how Fendric operates (and part of why he exists) in our game world, and if there wasn't an argument, he'd probably start one once in a while just to relieve boredom. Far from ruining my evening, your portrayal of Raven makes it interesting.

And the only way Raven (or anyone else) would get a braining from Team Sun God is if they turned against the party in combat. I don't think we're in any danger of that, and we never have been. Of course, verbal sparring matches come much cheaper than that, as you know.

GP: What's Tatlock look like now that Oliver has bought him some gear?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Tatlock's wearing whatever Oliver bought him... Still don't know that, myself. Whatever he's wearing, he's wearing it very badly (it's clear he's not proficient with any armor...)

Since it's a somewhat obscure rule, and one which the SRD somewhat inconsistently defines,  I'll repost the most specific version (the one I'll be using, and the one Oliver would intuitively understand): "A character who wears armor and/or uses a shield with which he or she is not proficient takes the armor’s (and/or shield’s) armor check penalty on attack rolls and on all Strength-based and Dexterity-based ability and skill checks. The penalty for nonproficiency with armor stacks with the penalty for nonproficiency with shields."

Given that, it becomes a slightly more complicated choice to decide what to suit him up with. Sorry for not bringing it up sooner, but as I said, it a rarely-used rule (players mostly wear armor they're proficient with), so I'd initially overlooked it.


----------



## DrZombie

dpdx said:
			
		

> No worries, Z. The arguments are part of how Fendric operates (and part of why he exists) in our game world, and if there wasn't an argument, he'd probably start one once in a while just to relieve boredom. Far from ruining my evening, your portrayal of Raven makes it interesting.



Thank you. I was worried you might still have some bad feelings about our little misunderstanding in the beginning.


----------



## Sparky

Gear for Tatlock

- Leather Armor
- Dagger
- Shortsword
- Sling bullets (20)

- Waterskin
- Rations (7 days)
- Travellers outfit (2)
- Blanket
- Flint and Steel
- Soap
- Torch (3)

30g 7sp 3cp deducted (Tat's horse has saddlebags, also deducted at the time of purchase)


----------



## dpdx

Sparky said:
			
		

> Gear for Tatlock...




Okay, who's got one of {caltrops, nails, or pitons} and ranks in Craft: Woodworking or Craft: Weaponsmith?


----------



## Sparky

I have caltrops and woodcrafting... I think it's woodcraft... have to check my sheet.


----------



## dpdx

As pertains to our present situation, Niccolo might be just the gnome to give us that illusion Oliver is asking for. Is it possible to roust Uriel long enough to give us Niccolo's sheet/spells, and have someone else play him for this combat?

If so, I nominate Wings or Sparky, as I would get any arcanist I subbed for dead from a self-inflicted spell wound.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Since Sparky mentioned some meta-fears last time Shavah talked, I'd like to mention that just because she's participating in the planning, doesn't mean I'm trying to steer you in any given direction... Honestly, I don't have a clear idea of what a "good" direction would be -- none of the plans that I've considered, giving minimal assumptions about your respective abilities, allow for certain victory. That's one of my criteria for a good challenge... Creating challenges with solutions in mind tends to reduce the game to a series of puzzles, with the players trying to figure out _the_ solution (ie, the one I "intended") rather than _a_ solution... "I figured out how to beat the orcs and save the mayor's daughter" is a much more satisfying achievement than "I figured out what the DM wanted me to do", and a _much_ more interesting one to watch from my end, so it's pretty win-win. Unless I accidentally come up with a scenario that's just plain unwinnable. In which case, _tough_.  (As a sidenote, this is also one of the reasons I like being in the dark about your specific abilities.)

So yeah, don't worry about Shavah. Mainly I'm just using her involvement to keep my hand in the game while you ignore my precious villagers, so that you don't think I've wandered off or something 

Finally, introducing holidays and such to the world is not just fine, it makes me very happy. The last thing I want is for you to feel like this is _my_ world, hands off and all of that... The only time I'll overrule something is if it contradicts or otherwise interferes with something I've already planned or designed, and only then if it would require an unwelcome amount of replanning and redesign. In general, though, I'll deal with such instances when they come up -- if it seems like there's a good chance it might cause a conflict like that, bring it up in the OOC thread, but otherwise, it's safe to assume that anything you want to bring in is "canon" until I say otherwise.

Oh, and on the subject of holidays, hope you all are having a good holiday season, whatever that means to you.


----------



## DrZombie

Well, my brother is on holiday in indonesia at the moment, we can't reach him. Not a good festive cheer on this side of the PC, let me assure you.


----------



## dpdx

I hope your brother is all right, Z. That looked like a nasty tsunami.


----------



## DrZombie

He just mailed, he's allright, he was on an inland trip, the lucky basterd.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Happy Birthday, Game of Trust!

I can remember back when this game was just starting, looking at the pages and pages of posts other games had, wondering how long it would take to catch up... Checking in a few months later, comparing our post count to other games of similar age -- a few posts behind The Heroes of Silleria, at the time... Then, all of a sudden, I'm having to worry about what to title the next chapter, and when I look at the main forum listing I can't seem to find a single game that's even half this old. (I'm still sure there's gotta be a longer-running game out there -- just haven't found it, is all.)

Anyway, I'd just like to take a moment to reflect on some memorable moments from the game:

- The first big, elvish Fendric-Aerda argument. Cutting and pasting those tracts of text was like unwrapping a nice big candy -- some serious _classic_ in there.

- The first fifty or so times Niccolo did something that made absolutely no sense in context. (Massive badger, anyone?) After that it's all a blur.

- Niccolo, at third level, pawing through his pockets to see if he'd saved up enough to afford _leather armor_, yet. To be honest, I miss the days of he and Merrim playing novelty songs in taverns to pay for a night's rest...

- The Heironeans... Eleven, plus Hiritus, at a time when there were only _three_ players. And all because of one fairly off-hand comment Nurthk made... Odd times, those were.

- Nurthk's paralysis. I'm still impressed with how Festy stayed in the game during this rather prolonged period... and contributed some classic moments, in the process.

- The Great Orc Battle! I've run dragons, illithid, and illithi-dragons against other groups, and never seen a fight feel so intense and involved. It's surprisingly rare in D&D combat that mechanics give way to heroics, yet that seemed to be happening every round, from all sides... All culminating in, of course, Nurthk's great act of courage (and Raven's dismay  ). Definitely a classic moment.

...and then some stuff that's still too recent to reminisce about 

Anyone else have any particular memories they wish to share? Seems like a good way to mark the occasion, to me.


----------



## dpdx

All those, plus I'd add:

- The whole experience in the halfling village, the battle with that creature that led to Nurthk's paralysis, the fest afterward, the waiting for Nerulleans to come upriver during. As Fendric's player, I had no idea if we should have even _been_ there (what with looking for Premule vs. the quest), but we made the best of it, had a great time, and got back on track.

- The incredibly well-fleshed out NPCs in this game. Every one we interact with is 3-D, with perspective, motive, and goals, even Tatlock. That's a special talent you have there, GP.

- The "discussions" at Yattro's Station. HIGH tension.

- Finally, and mostly, from my point of view, everybody else I play with - DM and players alike. You guys are unparalleled in PbP.


----------



## Festy_Dog

I can't define any particular moments, because I've found the entire experience to be brilliant. I was highly impressed when I read the game, and have have been honoured to be a part of it since. It's truely a pleasure to be amoung a group of gamers who not only want to play the game, and do some rp'ing, but make a story of it. In my opinion this game is an example of pbp gaming at it's best, and I hope, it continues to be an excellant example for a long time to come.


----------



## dpdx

Okay, I guess Hiritus didn't _reset_ to 22, he just delayed for the round preceding.

But here's where I have a major disconnect from what went down. Throwing the bead is a spell-like effect or a ranged attack, is it not? Hiritus, who would have been standing next to him, watching his slightest movements, does what while he's pulling a bead from his necklace?  Just stand there, with his sword drawn? Shouldn't he, as with every one else who is standing next to him (Nurthk, for example, or even Raven with the readied action of "if he makes a move I don't like, I'm shooting him") get an AoO?

Also, but this is less important, I'm not sure it's fair to "go back in time" like that. It's a vaguary of PbP, granted, because the DM is not there 'in the room' to react exactly _when_ it happens, but it looks like a really awkward implementation of Rule 0, at best. Many people "moved" in the posts before Fendric did. Was the orc's trigger specifically "if Fendric moves, I throw the Fireball bead"? If it was, there's an intermediate step of "orc puts a hand to his necklace, and makes like to throw."


----------



## DrZombie

Amazingly I must agree with dpdx :0p. On one hand, Raven was standing there, arrow aimed at the orc, waiting for something nasty to happen (and I dare say I've portrayed him as a suspicious basterd well enough by now), on the other hand I don't like to argue with the DM, since it's usually not productive for the game. So for me things as they stand are OK.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

> But here's where I have a major disconnect from what went down. Throwing the bead is a spell-like effect or a ranged attack, is it not? Hiritus, who would have been standing next to him, watching his slightest movements, does what while he's pulling a bead from his necklace? Just stand there, with his sword drawn? Shouldn't he, as with every one else who is standing next to him (Nurthk, for example, or even Raven with the readied action of "if he makes a move I don't like, I'm shooting him") get an AoO?




Throwing the bead is using a magic item, which does not provoke an attack of opportunity; it is a far simpler action than either a spell or a ranged attack, requiring neither focus nor aim, and so it doesn't constitute enough of a distraction for me to Rule 0 an AoO in. Were a player the one using the bead in a critical situation, I'm sure I'd hear complaints for ruling otherwise.

As for readied actions, see my response to DrZ below.



> Also, but this is less important, I'm not sure it's fair to "go back in time" like that. It's a vaguary of PbP, granted, because the DM is not there 'in the room' to react exactly when it happens, but it looks like a really awkward implementation of Rule 0, at best. Many people "moved" in the posts before Fendric did. Was the orc's trigger specifically "if Fendric moves, I throw the Fireball bead"? If it was, there's an intermediate step of "orc puts a hand to his necklace, and makes like to throw."




The orc's trigger/response was "if anyone moves, toss the bead" -- specifically, if anyone moves at least five feet. The action was readied at the time he said "if I see anyone move, things get ugly."  Prior to that, he had no action readied, which is why the others had been able to move without triggering anything, as there was nothing at the time to trigger.

As for the backtrack, I don't like doing it either, but it was a matter of "do I vastly change the outcome of an encounter in order to maintain continuity through two posts?" Really, doing so would have just been an excuse for me to get away from carrying out this conclusion...



> Amazingly I must agree with dpdx :0p. On one hand, Raven was standing there, arrow aimed at the orc, waiting for something nasty to happen (and I dare say I've portrayed him as a suspicious basterd well enough by now), on the other hand I don't like to argue with the DM, since it's usually not productive for the game. So for me things as they stand are OK.




First, readied actions actions require a specific trigger condition... If "sees something he doesn't like" is an acceptable trigger, there's no point having triggers at all, you know? The idea of a readied action is that you can react more quickly to something because you're watching for it, specifically, and not employing any discretion in the matter... Waiting for something potentially unexpected to happen and reacting to it is what Delaying is for.

Given the post itself, it's not clear if Raven even has a readied action, or if he's simply delaying his initiative (which doesn't require any specific conditions, but would have him act after the orc)... As a readied action, the conditions would appear to be "any orc moves or attacks," based on both the IC and OOC text. Reaching for a necklace is neither of those; further, if he'd been reaching for a holy symbol to say a prayer or something, and I'd ruled that Raven attacked, I imagine you'd still be annoyed with me. While the action itself could definitely be considered an attack, it wouldn't be clear that it was one until after the fact.

If you did intend for a genuine _don't think, just shoot_ readied action, it seems fair that Raven should have some chance to recognize the action as an attack, and attempt to prevent it. *Sense Motive DC 15* for Raven to recognize the motion as hostile; if so, go ahead and make an attack, as your triggered action. It'll be tough odds to actually prevent the explosion, but it's something. (BTW, the Bless is still active)

I see no clear indication that anyone else has a readied action to attack. The closest I can find is "Hiritus has his longsword drawn, and Fendric has a hand on his holy symbol." I'm definitely not going to interpret a statement like that as a readied action (which you'd be committed to take) in cases where it's unfavorable to you (if Nurthk were bleeding out in need of LOH, for instance), so it would be very inconsistent of me to do so now. I don't want to discourage people from posting free-form, in lieu of referencing specific rules, but if you do want me to invoke specific rules after the fact, it needs to stand out clearly as the most sensible rule-interpretation of the text. So in Raven's case, sure, in Hiritus' case, no.

...

Anyway, I'd anticipated there would be some teeth bared about this, so I did take an exceptional amount of time consulting the rules pre-emptively... It's possible I overlooked some angle, but overall, I feel pretty confident that this "event" is by the book. The only point of real ambiguity I could find was with Raven's nocked arrow versus the not-clearly-an-attack action... I'd considered the Sense Motive option, as well, but initially it felt like I was just tacking on an extra out, which I personally hate doing. I am the sort of DM who prefers to see his players succeed, but not if it's because I intervened to ensure it.


----------



## dpdx

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Throwing the bead is using a magic item, which does not provoke an attack of opportunity; it is a far simpler action than either a spell or a ranged attack, requiring neither focus nor aim, and so it doesn't constitute enough of a distraction for me to Rule 0 an AoO in. Were a player the one using the bead in a critical situation, I'm sure I'd hear complaints for ruling otherwise.



Okay, I'm satisfied with that interpretation on the AoO(s). (But, no on the last part - I'd like to think I'm as fair a player as you are a DM, GP - and if Fendric activated the necklace, I'd expect (incorrectly) some baddie who could to swing at him for it.



> As for readied actions, see my response to DrZ below.
> 
> The orc's trigger/response was "if anyone moves, toss the bead" -- specifically, if anyone moves at least five feet. The action was readied at the time he said "if I see anyone move, things get ugly."  Prior to that, he had no action readied, which is why the others had been able to move without triggering anything, as there was nothing at the time to trigger.
> 
> As for the backtrack, I don't like doing it either, but it was a matter of "do I vastly change the outcome of an encounter in order to maintain continuity through two posts?" Really, doing so would have just been an excuse for me to get away from carrying out this conclusion...
> 
> First, readied actions actions require a specific trigger condition... If "sees something he doesn't like" is an acceptable trigger, there's no point having triggers at all, you know? The idea of a readied action is that you can react more quickly to something because you're watching for it, specifically, and not employing any discretion in the matter... Waiting for something potentially unexpected to happen and reacting to it is what Delaying is for.
> 
> Given the post itself, it's not clear if Raven even has a readied action, or if he's simply delaying his initiative (which doesn't require any specific conditions, but would have him act after the orc)... As a readied action, the conditions would appear to be "any orc moves or attacks," based on both the IC and OOC text. Reaching for a necklace is neither of those; further, if he'd been reaching for a holy symbol to say a prayer or something, and I'd ruled that Raven attacked, I imagine you'd still be annoyed with me. While the action itself could definitely be considered an attack, it wouldn't be clear that it was one until after the fact.
> 
> If you did intend for a genuine _don't think, just shoot_ readied action, it seems fair that Raven should have some chance to recognize the action as an attack, and attempt to prevent it. *Sense Motive DC 15* for Raven to recognize the motion as hostile; if so, go ahead and make an attack, as your triggered action. It'll be tough odds to actually prevent the explosion, but it's something. (BTW, the Bless is still active)
> 
> I see no clear indication that anyone else has a readied action to attack. The closest I can find is "Hiritus has his longsword drawn, and Fendric has a hand on his holy symbol." I'm definitely not going to interpret a statement like that as a readied action (which you'd be committed to take) in cases where it's unfavorable to you (if Nurthk were bleeding out in need of LOH, for instance), so it would be very inconsistent of me to do so now. I don't want to discourage people from posting free-form, in lieu of referencing specific rules, but if you do want me to invoke specific rules after the fact, it needs to stand out clearly as the most sensible rule-interpretation of the text. So in Raven's case, sure, in Hiritus' case, no.



OK, in Hiritus' case, I disagree. Like I said, he's standing right in front of the guy. His sword is out, and he's covering the guy. What's he gonna do? (Fendric gave up his readied action when he made the move that tripped the orc's trigger.) It's tough to roleplay a readied action "out of combat" whether the posts imply we were actually out of combat, or not. I think Hiritus at least did that to the extent Raven did.

But Raven definitely gets that check this time, and next time Hiritus (and Fendric) will explicitly state readied actions when they apply. I can live with that.

And your explanation, as a whole,  makes sense to me - I'll defer to that without additional complaint.



> Anyway, I'd anticipated there would be some teeth bared about this, so I did take an exceptional amount of time consulting the rules pre-emptively... It's possible I overlooked some angle, but overall, I feel pretty confident that this "event" is by the book. The only point of real ambiguity I could find was with Raven's nocked arrow versus the not-clearly-an-attack action... I'd considered the Sense Motive option, as well, but initially it felt like I was just tacking on an extra out, which I personally hate doing. I am the sort of DM who prefers to see his players succeed, but not if it's because I intervened to ensure it.



Well, it's definitely not an extra out, from my POV - the orc was covered by multiple PC for the express purpose of preventing a rash move that would once again jeopardize the girl. Think of it as one guy (Raven) actually doing his job.


----------



## wings

*Hrm*

_The spheres are detachable by the wearer (and only by the wearer), who can easily hurl one of them up to 70 feet. When a sphere arrives at the end of its trajectory, it detonates as a fireball spell (Reflex DC 14 half )._ (SRD- http://srd.pbemnexus.com/magicItemsWI.html)

If the Necklace of Fireballs is the item in question, then I see something wrong with how this was handled. The SRD says, _"You can ready a standard action, a move action, or a free action." _ If you can only ready a single one of those, then he couldn't both draw the item, and activate it, even with quick draw. 

If I wanted to cast a spell from a scroll, I assume I'd have to draw the scroll as a move, and use it as a standard, if Raven wanted to ready to shoot someone, I assume he'd have to have his bow out, et cetera.


----------



## dpdx

Not to belabor, either, but I presume an area effect happens to the caster if he's in the area, correct? So, the orc would have taken at least 8 off that fireball, too, possibly sixteen, right?

On edit: I hope it's just 8, or moot as wings described above, because there's also this in the description of the item:

_If the necklace is being worn or carried by a character who fails her saving throw against a magical fire attack, the item must make a saving throw as well (with a save bonus of +7). If the necklace fails to save, all its remaining spheres detonate simultaneously, often with regrettable consequences for the wearer._

...and, I might add, those standing right w/in range of him.


----------



## Sparky

I've got an offline question for you GP - completely unrelated to our current situation. You still using the Crucibleworlds email?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

wings: From a strictly rules point of view, the SRD is generally pretty specific when something deviates from the norm -- since it doesn't specify that it's anything but, there's no reason to interpret it as anything other than _use a magic item - standard action._ Beyond that, detaching an orb isn't really analogous to drawing a weapon, nor is tossing it analogous to attack, seeing as it doesn't require much aim. The closest common action I can compare it to is firing a bow, which involves pulling an arrow from a quiver, nocking it, aiming and shooting, all as a standard action... And it's simpler still than that. Standard action.

dpdx: I was aware of that -- it's _evasion_ that came into play. But I double-checked that, and it can only be done in light or no armor, not the big painted breastplate, so you are correct. He still gets dropped by Fendric's attack, at least.

Anyway, I think there's about zero chance that everyone's going to come away from the encounter feeling in any way satisfied at this point, so hell. Let's move on. For future reference, while I'm open to any and all criticism regarding application of the rules, or anything else, I should make it clear that I prefer not to modify rulings, even if they are incorrect... If it's a really bad oversight on my part, that's one thing... But smaller things, even if they have a large impact, I prefer to let stand. First, because in the long run, those little mistakes are going to work in your favor as often as they work against you... And more importantly, because it doesn't do a lot of good to have every unfavorable event reviewed under the microscope. There is a good amount of role-playing value in the occasional loss, and I don't want to see that aspect of the game removed by other distractions.

BTW, as frustrating as it is, I want to make it clear that I don't fault anyone for raising any objections here. Really, it just shows that you're genuinely involved in the game, and I'm glad to see that -- I mean, you guys just scored some nice magic items and XP, and none of you died or even expended any valuable resources in doing so, and you're _complaining_? It just shows that you take your characters and the game world seriously, and if I take a step back from the heat I really have to appreciate that 

Sparky: I wasn't aware that crucibleworlds was even still alive! So, no, I haven't used it in ages.


----------



## dpdx

Fair enough. 

From a metagame perspective, I don't like it (as you probably guessed), but I can (and will be happy to) live with it. From an IC perspective, Fendric's probably not going to be fit for pleasant company for a good long time, but as we've discovered, that should help with roleplay, as the others attempt to convince Fendric that the correct course of action should be to keep all the loot you've indicated, and not spend it to, say, right grievous wrongs. 

But never, ever take that lack of satisfaction with this one, miniscule 'situation' as an indication from me that I've lost interest in this game, because from my perspective, that will never, ever happen. And consider that I, for one, have poured heart and soul into this PbP since post 5 or so of the original thread - you'd know if it did happen.

Frankly, I was more worried about _you_, GP. After we didn't hear from you until almost a week after the new questions, well, I wouldn't have blamed you. But Dude, with all due respect, you're in Boise, Idaho and it's not even March Madness yet - what else is there to do?


----------



## Sparky

GP - I sent an email to whatever EN World thinks your email address is.


----------



## Uriel

Gods, why does ENWorld hate me so much...this is the first time that it has let me get something other than a 404 error in several days.

off to the Playing thread...


----------



## Sparky

Yeah links all over EN World are broken after the migration. There are a number of handy links in my signature if folks want to avail themselves of them. I just spiffied it up yesterday. Links to the current story page of Casual, links to the first pages of all the story threads and a link to this very page!

I try to keep it updated, and you're all welcome to use it, though I can't reccommend enough your own entry (for those of you who don't have one) in the signature thread.

Uriel, there are links there to LEW and also to Scions (IC, OOC and RG - Whistler anyway, but you can peel out the address after the '&' at the end there and that's the RG thread).

GP, I replied to your email - thanks.


----------



## dpdx

Don't worry about the hiatus, GP; sometimes a PbP needs it to recharge. Besides, the folks whose PCs were doing the questioning were either busy or on holiday.

So, a few questions: What time of night is it in game when the Pelorites are rousted by Shavah? Can we get a list of what was stripped off of the lead orc? And is there anything else in our possession (i.e., did Father Tanor keep the necklace of fireball)?

I look forward to resuming the game.


----------



## DrZombie

AS for the equipment, I think Raven still has the double-axe wich he plans to give to Nurthk.


----------



## dpdx

It wasn't just the axe, Dr. Z. 

The armor, the necklace (possibly), and whatever else we got off him, let alone the others,  is what our crew got _paid_ for this little job. I want to make sure we, as a party, get that. Because Fendric the PC won't speak up for it, dpdx the player is.

I know Raven snagged the axe. Someone else must have got the armor, etc.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

*New player wanted*

Given the extended absence of wings and Uriel of late, I think we could afford to do a little recruiting. Note that I'm not removing either of their characters, just yet; I just think an extra active poster would enliven the game a bit (now that I've reclaimed my own "active poster" status to some degree  )

I'm going to go against my normal "jump right in" policy and ask for interested parties to post here first, since the timing isn't great for a new character introduction (unless you happen to want to play an elf, in which case the timing is perfect.) Any and all core PHB characters are acceptable, I'd just rather have a hand in their introduction to the game at the moment, as there's a lot of story stuff (my own and that of others) that could get "broken" otherwise.

As for the game so far, I suggest anyone interested take a quick browse through the threads to get an idea of the story and tone of the game -- it's actually pretty readable stuff, I've been fortunate enough to snag some very skilled writers & roleplayers along the way. But don't let that intimidate or deter you or anything, I still try to stick with the basic idea of a _casual_ game as much as possible, meaning you're free to take your character as deep or as shallow as you like, and post as often or as rarely as you like (so long as it's often enough that we know you're still with us, and all.)

I'd give a brief synopsis, but I'm not in a brief synopsis mode at the moment. If any of the current players want to offer one, that'd really make my day. (In case I haven't mentioned, this is also one of my _secret DM tricks_ to find out how the players have perceived the events thus far, so that I can plan based on that.)


----------



## Sparky

Well... hmm let's see. This is just from memory.

The beginning. The place, Hedrogura. By all accounts one of the shabbier of the Free Cities. But it has a port and thriving trade. And the Arena, where criminals are sentenced to fight duels to the death. And a shining Temple to Pelor kept by devotees whose wisdom and care keep Hedrogura from becoming a complete festering hole.

A rag-tag group of adventurers, Fendric, Jellarzi, Aerda, Niccolo, Victus (who else?) meet an eccentric old Knight in a disreputable inn called Caval's Horde. He claims to be the Knight Exantrius - a legendary warrior for Good. Some think he's too old, but all are charmed by the gracious and noble old man. He recruits them to accompany him to deliver Missives of Great Import all over the realm - to bind the people of the realms together to thwart the machinations of a fallen Knight Thedoric. And then, while not far along on their journey, Exantrius dies. He passes in the night and with the dawn his spirit takes flight in the form of white bird - a dove.

Moved by the gentle purposfulness of the old Knight, the group take it upon themselves to deliver the Missives of Great Import. And that's when the trouble starts.


----------



## doghead

Hey all,

Saw the recruiting notice and couldn't resist the temptation to drop in

A bunch of my games have gone hot recently, my own two included. But I have always harboured a desire to get back into this. Perhaps as Xiao, or if thats difficult, as something else. I have been picking up a few abandoned shells recently and quite enjoying it. So if there is a character that need a ghost, that could be doable. Did you mention an elf? I haven't played one of those since my HS day IIRC.

I'll pop back in at the end of the week and see how things stand then. If I have managed to get on top of things and you are still looking ...

thotd.


----------



## orsal

I might also be interested. I've been following the game for a while; probably a little hazy on the details, but I have an overall sense, without needing a synopsis.

If doghead decides he doesn't want to rejoin, I'll see if I can whip up a character concept in the next couple of days. But for the moment, take this only as a tentative expression of interest.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

doghead: Would you believe I was just thinking to myself "hey, maybe I should try to get in touch with doghead, Xiao would be nice to have back"? So yes, I'd definitely like to figure out a way to work Xiao back into the game -- IMO he complements the group very well, not to mention I just miss some of the classic quotes.  Let me know where you stand after you've had a chance to look things over; there are more than a few ways to reintroduce Xiao, the more I think of it.

orsal: Naturally a lot depends on what doghead decides, but if you decide you really want a spot, I'll find a way to work you in. 

BTW, thanks Sparky for the nice synopsis, and for saving me the trouble. The sixth original member was Merrim, btw.


----------



## DrZombie

DPDX, if I could I'd lend fendric 75 XP. I'd be cursing if I got stranded that close to a level. Maybe Raven and Fendric should go for a quick orc-hunt or sumpthing  .

GP, have you thought about the woodland archer prestige class? Or do you want me to come up with something to get us started?

Doghead, I don't want you in this game. You're a horrible little man who lacks any roleplaying skill whatsoever. You stand for everything a hate in the game and humanity in general. And you have a foul body odor. As a matter of fact, I think you should be banned from the site. I'll personally get in contact with Bill Gates to see if he can cut off your internet acces, and just to be sure I'll pay a large amount of money to some sharply dressed muscular guys to come to your house, break all your fingers and shove the keyboard forcefully where, well, you know what I mean. Let us just say you won't be _sitting _in front of your pc for a while.

Welcome back  .


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Re: Fendric's XP, heh, hadn't noticed that. I'll try to keep the next gap between rewards a bit shorter than it's been, at times, in the past. 



> GP, have you thought about the woodland archer prestige class? Or do you want me to come up with something to get us started?




Oh yeah, so _that's_ what caerderhargh.doc was. Given that said file currently describes a patchy Arcane Archer, I think it would make things easier if you came up with a good starting point, and then do any approvals/alterations/additions from there.


----------



## dpdx

It's been way too long since I posted to this thread. So much fun, so many wisenheimers. 

You won't get any complaint from me about Fendric's XP. I hadn't even noticed, really, and now that I do, it's interesting, but not crucial, to figure out what I'm going to do for him at 7th. Let's just play it out, and see what happens. I'd do that damned recurring druid 75 times for 1 XP each, for one thing.

And let me add that not only would it be great to have Xiao in our midst again, but that orsal should think about what he'd like to play, too. If it sounds like I'm constraining Doghead, that's exactly what I'm doing. Doghead, you may only play Xiao. He's too good to leave on the bench. And I think that makes it unanimous. 

Z. Dude. We got to work on your anger management.  If I make it to Germany for World Cup, I'm then coming over to Belgium and getting you drunk. End of story.

Anyway, I'm going to bring up a couple of other points to disagree or agree with. Want to hear it? Here it go:

- Much as Uriel is PbP family to me, I think it's time to let Niccolo wander off into the sunset. I liked the little guy, but my man hasn't put a post together in months, and frankly I'm beginning to wonder if this story hour isn't just a large nag hanging over U. in the midst of RL. If we can bring Xiao back, Nico can wander back in later when his player's ready, too. But it's a lot of work for GP to find Nico a role, and formulate him out of whole cloth, and again to be honest, for us to believe that his character serves any useful purpose in or out of game without his player to give him life (or cast a spell or two on his behalf, or make us some scratch).

- Would it be too much of a tell to GP for you guys to tell me when you're healed back up to full? If F. can get an idea of how much he needs to cast, it'll help with his selection, I promise. I've got no pretentions here of making him a boom cleric as opposed to the mobile hospital, but F. isn't exactly weapon master material with the flail, either, so he'd like to reserve some boom for when it's effective. Oh, and also let him know if you'd like to be _buffed_ beforehand. He can help with that, too.

This is still the best PbP game going. Thanks for listening.


----------



## DrZombie

Dpdx, you're more then welcome, And raven's fine if we don't run into a goddamn earthenware homicidal moose on testosterone again. 49 hp. In one hit. thats 1hp from massive damage. The 1 hp I had left. Phew. I gotta up my AC one way or another.


----------



## Sparky

doghead! Yay! Xiao! I still chuckle when I read Festy's sig.

A word for orsal - he's (he?) really active over at LEW and should get this thread hopping.  Can't wait to see what you cook up. Oh, yeah, because GP didn't mention it (or did he?), you don't have to post a character sheet - and in fact, it's pretty fun to NOT explicitly just what it is your character can do. For me, anyway. Makes it a learning process to work out tactics, and over time, things become plain, but it's cool. Though I think GP does want some insight because of where we are story wise. Anyway. 

How many folks are we recruiting GP? One or two or...?


----------



## doghead

Er .. thanks guys. DrZ, its good to know you care. _Way_ too much perhaps ....

Well, you pretty much decided it for me. Time to get the shovel, whack Xiao over the back of the head, and bury him in the bottom of the garden where no one will ever find him.

Quit while you're ahead.

ahead of the dog.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

OK. So now about sixth level I take it.


----------



## DrZombie

Maybe we can name the next chapter "the return of Xiao" 

"I'm your father, Xiao"

"But, you're younger than me"

"Bugger, must have picked the wrong mushrooms for dinner then, never mind and welcome back".

You are gonna play Xiao, right?


----------



## Festy_Dog

Welcome back doghead.


----------



## doghead

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "I'm your father, Xiao"
> 
> "But, you're younger than me"
> 
> "Bugger, must have picked the wrong mushrooms for dinner then, never mind and welcome back".




You are an idiot DrZ.

Let me get through tomorrow, and I will have an answer for you.

thotd.


----------



## DrZombie

doghead said:
			
		

> You are an idiot DrZ.




And proud of it. Hey, if Nurthk can steal your quotes, so can I. Watch my new sig  .


----------



## doghead

My cup well and truelly runneth over.

OK. Xiao is back. Er wait a minute ... no that all right. Found him in the XPC folder. 

I don't suppose anyone picked up his masterwork hvy crossbow? He left it on the bed. You couldn't miss it, ugly thing, all done up in scrollwork and gilt. Actually, I rather hope you didn't. Not to worry, he still has his masterwork recorder (which gives new meaning to the Furry of Blows attack).

GP, where do you want him XP and equipment wise?

thotd.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

12500XP/4000GP is standard, but given that Xiao has some play behind him, I'll bump that up to *14000 XP / 4000 GP*. No bump in the gold as I'm marginally worried that this might actually be higher than the current party average to begin with.


----------



## doghead

Hey GP, I seem to remember you wanting to see the characters at this time, so *sblocked* it just in case. I haven't even looked at the ic thread, so if you have any particular plans for Xiao's arrival, just let me know.

thotd.

[sblock]I've just finished reading over the Xiao's first appearance in the ic thread to get a feel for the character again. I was wondering if I could do a bit of fiddle with the skills. I won't change anything he used, but the original has Diplomacy and Concentration. Xiao was never really a smooth talker. Perceptive maybe, but not skilled with words. And what does a Monk need Concentration for anyways?

So I'd like to change them into Knowledge (religion) and Profession (accupuncture). They just seem more appropriate. Xiao spent the jouney in the paddle boats discussing religion with Hiritas, and the accupuncuture thing, well, it just seems kinda cool. I'll leave you to decide if it has any in game purpose.

As for equipment, I had hoped to snaffle a _Periapt of Wisdom +2_ for the AC bonus. But at 4,000gp, that would leave him with just the clothes he is standing in (humm...). 

So ... ummm, a Ring of Protection (2000gp), a spyglass (1000gp) and a really nice coat should do it. The rest of the gear comes to about 600 gp, so that would be a really nice coat (a present from some prince who was having troble with ... well, anyway he was having some trouble and Xiao's needles seemed to do the trick although the real trick was in the mind but anyways he was grateful and gave Xiao this nice coat which Xiao had commented on cos of the Dragons and Xiao keeps it even if he is not sure he likes it), with silk embroidery depicting Dragons (Xiao's monastry was big on Dragons) and black pearl buttons.

Er, feel free to just allocate something if you want.

Xiao Yu
Human, Male, Monk 3  
Medium humanoid (human)
XP 14,000

HD 5d8+10 (hp 41)
Initiative +3 ----- [+3 dex]
Movement 40 ft. --- [base 30 ft, +10 feat.]
AC 16 ------------- [+1 class, +2 Dex, +2 Wis, +1 armour] 
* Touch 15, Flat Footed 14.

BAB/Grapple +3/+10. 
* melee +6 Quarterstaff (1d6+3/1d6+3) 
* melee +6 Unarmed Strike (1d8+3) 
* range +6 Shuriken (1d4+3)
Special attacks:
* Flurry of Blows (extra attack, -1/-1, Full action)
* Ki Strike (magic)
Special Qualities:
* Evasion (Reflex save half damage to zero damage)
* Fast move (+10 ft when unarmoured and with light load)
* Still Mind: (+2 save vs Enchantments)
* Slow Fall (20 feet)
* Purity of Body (immunity to normal diseases)
Saves:  Fort +6 [b4], Ref +6 [b4], Will +6 [b4]
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 15, Cha 10.
Alignment Lawful Neutral
Languages Middle Kingdom, Common.

Skills: 
Skill points (4+2)*8 = 48
* Hide +6 -------------- [4 ranks, +2 dex]
* Kno(arcana) +5 ------- [4 ranks, +1 int]
* Kno(religion) +5 ----- [4 ranks, +1 int]
* Listen +8 ------------ [6 ranks, +2 wis]
* Move Silently +8 ----- [6 ranks, +2 dex]
* Per(recorder) +4 ----- [4 ranks, +0 cha]
* Pro(acupuncture) +6 -- [4 ranks, +2 wis]
* Sence Motive +8 ------ [6 ranks, +2 wis]
* Spot +6 -------------- [4 ranks, +2 wis]
* Tumble +8 ------------ [6 ranks, +2 dex]

Feats: Endurance, Combat Expertise, Improved Unarmed Strike, Improved Grapple, Deflect Arrows, Improved Disarm.

Equipment

Traveller Outfit, Ring of Protection +1 (2,000gp), Staff (0gp), 2 x Sai (2gp), 10 x Shuriken (2gp), Masterwork Recorder (300gp).

Backpack (2gp): [Blanket (5sp), WaterSkin (1gp), 4 x Trail Rations (2gp), Scroll Case (1gp) + 5 x Paper Sheets (2gp), Writing Kit (12gp), Healers Kit (50gp), Soap (5sp).]

Wealth

a few gp, some jade, some spices, no more tea.

Appearance

A little shorter and a little stockier than average, he wears a straw hat shaped like a wide upturned bowl and a knee length cloak that has no parting at the front. 

When travelling, a staff will be found in his right hand and, sometimes, his hat in his left, revealing closely cropped black hair. On his back is a pack, from which hangs a heavy, and heavily decorated, crossbow. It is attached by a strip of cloth, knotted in such a way that would seem to allow quick removal.

Background

Xiao is a bastard. His father was a Merchant Explorer who arrived on their shores. For a year he and his crew lived amoung Xiao's people as they traded and filled their holds. He took a woman. Or she took him. The stories were unclear on that point. Evasive almost. The Merchant left. He took some artifacts from the shrine, but left the woman.

Xiao only vaguely remembers his mother. A wild, wonderful, dark, dangerous presence in his past. He was brought up by various aunts and uncles, but mostly by the monks at the shrine, where he spent most of his boyhood years.

He found out about the artifacts after he was accepted. He set off to find his father and return the artifacts some time after that.
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead

See what you've done DrZ.

You've gone and scared everyone away.

GP, just been browsing the ic thread a bit. You've got a few npc's there. You sure you don't want me to just take one of them off your hands?

thotd


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Sorry for the absence. Been having off weeks more frequently than I'd like, of late.

dpdx: Since I forgot the reply the last time I posted, I should mention that I agree re: benching Niccolo and Aerda (I haven't seen wings on AIM in a while, which is a good sign that he's legitimately not around)... I'm hesitant, because they're both links to the start of the game (especially Niccolo), but I'm definitely not up to the task of fully auto-piloting either character. I'm just waiting for a good spot to leave them in (somewhere from which they can reasonably get back in with the party at a future time).

Part of why I haven't done it sooner is the worry that it might be imposing too much on you -- being the sole bearer of the game's continuity isn't necessarily a huge burden, but it could easily be perceived as one. Since you brought it up, I'll assume it's not a problem (and hopefully it won't become a problem now that I've mentioned it.  )

doghead: Only running two NPCs at the moment, one of whom I actually quite like running (and may be able to pawn off as a cohort once I get tired of that), and one of whom I may start to like running again. Besides which, I just want Xiao back. I liked him.

Regarding looking over characters, I was referring to histories rather than statblocks, and even then only generally... Basically, I just want to make sure that the character's introduction doesn't break anything in the setting.

With that in mind, here's my thoughts for Xiao's re-introduction:

[sblock]
Not sure how much of the recent IC events you've read, but recently the party came through a town that was under cold siege by orcs... A small group stationed in town, with a hostage, and others positioned somewhere outside of town, poised to attack.

When they arrived, they heard mention that the townsfolk had sent out to Eivanrach to hire some muscle to fight out the orcs. I think it would work quite well if Xiao ended up among those hired... He could easily find out about the party's passage through the town, and take it as a sign of sorts that he should rejoin them.

As for why he travelled across the mountains, I can think of a few reasons... Let me know how you feel about the above, and what ideas you might have on your own, before I expound any further.
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Sorry for the absence. Been having off weeks more frequently than I'd like, of late.




Just in the process of emerging from the DM doldrums myself, I know what you mean.

Xiao it is. That's no problem at this end. 

[sblock]I've scanned over the last couple of pages of the IC thread, but didn't read it closely. To be honest, no particularly clever way into the game sprang to mind. I could see Xiao joining on to help out a town. Particularly if he is broke.

I don't even really have a good idea to explain why he left. The best I can think of right now is a dream  in which honoured ancestor grandfather that told him to he had to go. I am still tempted to go with the _Periapt of Wisdom +2_, leaving him with just the clothes he wears and perhaps a quarterstaff (ie, broke). Losing his recorder and the writing kit would hurt however. Perhaps finding the Periapt was the reason for leaving, although it's not really that significant an item.

I had a look at the map you made (nice, BTW), but wasn't familier enough with the names to find where we were, and where the party is now. Does the map cover the whole 'world' or just the area of play now? Some ideas on why he crossed the mountains would be good, they may spark something.[/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Note to all: I've updated the first post in this thread with links to all the maps currently available. I should also mention that I apparently goofed on the locations of the Tourne letters, and need to update the big map at some point (technically the mistake was in the Tourne map, as I ended up sizing the empire smaller than I'd originally intended, but it's just much easier to change the world map  )

doghead:

[sblock]
On the continental map, they're in the region marked "Free Cities", having just crossed over the mountains from Bethel. On the map of the Free Cities, they've travelled from Eivanrach through Emmethrach and are now somewhere between there and the Glades of Sesphar. Hopefully that's enough info to sort things out, and not so much that it just adds to the confusion 

As for why he'd head over the mountains, if he'd stayed at Yattro's station for a while, he would have encountered another group of travellers. Reclusive sorts, but oddly interested in what sort of people had passed through recently -- enough to arouse suspicion. Out of some concern for his former companions, he may have chosen to tail them as they crossed the mountains. Despite some difficulty in following their tracks, he eventually finds the group, but dead, victims of an apparent ambush. By this point, most of the way across the mountains himself, it would make sense just to continue forward.

Reaching Eivanrach, near penniless, he'd be quite inclined to take the orc job, as you said. He completes that, hears that his former companions have passed through, and takes it as an indication that perhaps his path is more the same as theirs than he had previously thought. Following that thought, he eventually manages to catch up with the party.

Anyway, that's one line of reasoning / sequence of events that could explain his return. Feel free to add or omit whatever you like, just let me know about any significant details which might have an impact on the setting. Definitely let me know if you do decide to take the orc job, as I think there will be some questions the party will have for you if you do, and it'll look better if I try to fill you in on the answers beforehand. [/sblock]


----------



## doghead

Guilt Puppy: [sblock]Been doing some thinking. From the maps it looks like there is only one way from Yattaro's station to Eivanrach. Which means he either went over before the others, or followed after. Before, I imagin, would be more difficult.

I keep thinking about the old fortune teller. I am tempted to tie Xaios flight to a visit to the old man for some reason. With his increased speed and Endurance feat, Xiao is able to move at a fair pace. But I can't remember off the top of my head if the distances make that possible.

So at this point your suggest outline seems the best. Xiao returned to Yattaro's station, from where he followed the party and the 'others' over the mountains, arriving somewhat worse for wear on the other side. Absolutely penniless and with only the clothes on his back and the staff in hand, he needs to seek employment.

I'm going to go with the _Periapt of Wisdom +2_. If possible, I would like to tie the item into his backstory, the Periapt being one of the items stolen from his monastry. That will leave him with enough wealth for an outfit and a quarterstaff. Lucky he is a monk. Bit of a bummer about the recorder and writing kit though. And the soap.

What is it that I will need to know?[/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy

doghead:

[sblock]Here's a list of questions with corresponding information to answer, to consult as they come up. (as in don't worry, you don't need to know it all, I just want you to have it available so you can answer them IC, without me having to chime in.)

"What happened to the orc that was captured?"

To your knowledge, he is being held captive, and they are going to have a formal trial. Who might qualify as jurors was a subject of great debate in the town while you were there.

"Did the captive provide any information regarding the orc encampment?"

You were never in contact with this captive personally, but the tactical information (location, points of weakness, suggested strategies)  given to you by Father Tanor seemed accurate. It was implied that most of this information came from the captive orc, and you generally got the sense that he was cooperative.

"Where was the encampment, and what was the situation like there?"

The orcs, numbering around forty, had made camp at the ruins of a fortress outside of town. For the most part, only walls remained, so Tanor's approach was to gather the townsfolk to deliver a volley of arrows and slingstones into the camp, while positioning the experienced fighters -- yourself, the other hires, various townsfolk and Tanor himself -- at various exit points to dispatch the orcs as they tried to flee. This approach was successful: Very few orcs escaped, and very few orcs surrendered. There were two deaths among your siege party, both townsfolk.

"What was your role in the attack?"

In addition to covering one of the exit routes, your main role as the sneaky monk was to find and dispatch any sentries before they could give warning of the greater party's approach.

"Who were the other hires?"

Two dwarves, the twin brothers Gargedar and Gattlegat, both armored axe-wielding warriors, and the human Orris, a self-described ranger.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead

Guilt Puppy: [sblock]OK. I'll keep that info handy. 

Did you have any thoughts on tieing the Periapt to his backstory? Also, I assume he was paid for helping the village. But as he is penniless, would it fit the story for him to have refused payment, or given his share back to the village, to someone who lost a brother/father in the battle? This would be more than likely if the village was poor.

Unless its not doable, I'm going to tie his dissappearance to a return visit to the fortune teller. The first time the fortune teller mentioned turtles and running away from the sea - would he need to have any knowledge about what that ment?

There was also the question of the "smell of death" or some such that the wildmen went on about. Do I need to know anything about that? Would it have come up when Xiao returned to Yattaros, then followed the party across the mountains?

Last question, how do you want to kick off Xiaos return; do you want to insert him or do you want me to just jump in asap.[/sblock]


----------



## dpdx

Okay, enough of the consecutive posts with spoiler text. 

I'm out of town beginning tonight until May 18th. I'll be investigating our move to Fort Myers, Florida. I -will- have access to the web, and therefore the boards, but it's likely to be spotty. So if you don't hear from the boys for a while, worry not.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

I'll be away starting next Sunday as well. Shouldn't be for more than a few days, but I figure I should give a bit of a heads up anyway, as there's an off chance I could be away (or at least intermittant) for a bit longer than that.

doghead:

[sblock]
Story-wise, he only needs to be penniless up until he takes the job... His share of the pay should be 200gp, so return to the game with that much in cash, even if it puts you over the re-starting gold amount.

As for the fortune teller, it really isn't doable... If you need a reason to return to Yattro's station, Xiao may have had trouble retracing his steps to return to the fortune teller, returned to Yattro's to get some help with that, then encountered the travelers and so on...

No news on the smell of death at Yattro's. And as for Xiao's reintroduction, just jump right in whenever you feel it would make sense. Keep track of the game thread to get a sense about how elves feel toward outsiders; if Xiao catches up when they're in the elven city, it would be with an armed escort. Don't worry over it too much, it shouldn't be game-breaking, it'd just look odd for Xiao to be greeted with open arms after the rest of the party had been treated so suspiciously.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead

GP: [sblock]OK. I'll get up to speed with the ic and try and get xiao slotted in appropriately.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> I'll be away starting next Sunday as well. Shouldn't be for more than a few days, but I figure I should give a bit of a heads up anyway, as there's an off chance I could be away (or at least intermittant) for a bit longer than that.




While we're doing updates, I'll be out of town virtually all of the week of the 23rd. I think just as dpdx is coming back!


----------



## DrZombie

Off to southern france for two weeks with wife, kiddie and bunch of friends. Cheers.


----------



## DrZombie

Hi guys. Moving house in two weeks, father for the second time in five, and 16 on-calls in the next 32 days. I'm gonna be busy but the on-calls mean I'll have time to post. Win some, lose some.

Anyway.

Dpdx, you mentioned going to germany for the worldcup. You're more than welcome to drp by if you're in the area.
Word to the wise : The different games are not know yet, but unless you'd like to be participating in some good oldfashioned hooliganism and love the smell of tear-gas and pepperspray in the morning, or if your idea of a good shower is a water-cannon, you'd best avoid going to:

The Netherlands-Germany
England-Germany
England-France
France-Algeria
England-Italy.
England-Turkey

If you think I'm overreacting google-fu heizelstadion and juventus, or just read this:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/768380.stm
http://weekly.ahram.org.eg/2000/487/sprt1.htm

With the aniversery of this tragedy, they broadcasted a reportage about the current state of hooliganism. Especially in the former DDR (east-germany) the hooligans are gonna try to make this worldcup one to remember. The english have clashed with the police on several occasions, especially in turkey, and when they played Lichtenstein about a hundred were wounded in clashes in switzerlad when they changed trains and got agressive. The Netherlands-Germany always seems a little reenactment of WWII.

Football, you gotta love it.

The rest should be quite safe, and all USA-matches should be fine. Security will be quite heavy around the stadiums, though.

Anyway, you can't say I didn't warn you, and I hope to see you next year.


----------



## DrZombie

I just reread my post, an it might be just a little intimidating. I just want to say look out for potential troublesome matches, and be carefull. You should be safe if you look out where and when these matches are played, and avoid downtown areas in the day before, during, and after the matches.
Have fun  .

PS DPDX aren't you a bit young to be moving to florida allready?


----------



## dpdx

Hey, Z:

I had an idea about the potential violence problems, and I'm familiar with hooliganism (one of the regulars in our local supporters group is a former Crvena Zvezda supporter - that's Red Star Belgrade, for those who aren't familiar with the name in Serbo-Croatian). If I go, it's gonna be very touch and go as to which matches I get to attend. If I'm lucky, I'll get to see the Nats (USA) play _once_. Likewise for my ancestral homeland, the RoI. Since they haven't drawn yet, and very few of the teams in are known, I think I'll be safe.

But if I do go, I'll PM you that I'm going, and we can make arrangements. Unless Belgium is in, in which case I'll meet you where they play. 

It's a remote chance, and the more likely outcome is I find a bar in my new town that has the games on satellite.

As for Florida, there's work there, and the days are mostly sunny. And with that many retired people, they need help.


----------



## Jdvn1

Still recruiting here?  Any information would be nice.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Yes. Now leaving elvish places. Not sure where the party is going next. Starting XP info is in first post of this thread. Warning, game is slow at the moment, on my end, but will _not_ be halting any time soon, I promise. Too much invested by too many good people. If you're into in-party rp interactions, should still be fun. Feel free to step in whenever you have a character handy, that can be fit into the situation (these elves are xenophobic, so you may wish to wait until the party leaves.)

Note to others: Feel free to move the travel forward in any direction you see fit, at least until the first small town. Map. No stags on the way out. Hope you're not disappointed.


----------



## maddmic

If you were only looking for 1, then I appologize for the intrusion.  If you can squeeze one more into the party, then I'd like to try to fill that void.


----------



## doghead

doghead bites the bullet.


----------



## DrZombie

OOOH, good an bad news.
Cya later, doghead,

and, people : look at this


----------



## Guilt Puppy

First off, congratulations Dr. Z! You have ample reason to be proud. Definitely more good news than bad news today.

And doghead, if you do expect to return in September (or October, or even a few months after that) I have no problem auto-piloting Xiao in the meantime if you like. Feel free to post intermittantly in the meantime if you feel like it, of course -- you're a quality player and a fun person to have in the game, and your presence is always wanted & welcome.

On the subject of slow post rates, I'm aware mine hasn't been great as of late, though it should slowly improve. I've started a new job, a new (and wonderful) relationship, and in the meantime I'm trying to put together a strong portfolio to apply to grad school for next fall -- in other words, though I'm busy, things are definitely going well. I know I don't share much in terms of personal life here, so I just thought I'd mention it, in case anyone was assuming that the slowdown in the game was indicative of bad things.


----------



## dpdx

Yeah, she obviously takes after her mother. 

I'm all right, and ready to go. I'll be hearing about a wonderful relationship of my own down here, probably Monday. I'll be posting a little slower myself if I get it, but it shouldn't impact the game very much.

And I'm fine with Xiao being auto-piloted until doghead can get back.


----------



## DrZombie

Hey GP, how's things? You allright?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Alright, just gotten into bad posting habits... I've been on & reading, I just keep losing track of how long it's been since I've made a contribution...  Honestly, it feels like less than a week, although it's definitely been more than one. In short, I've been a bad DM.

Anyway, new rule for myself: No closing the browser until I've checked this thread and posted a response, if there's a message to post a response to. Which may result in a lot of one-line DMing, as I usually don't have very significant blocks of time to devote to internet usage in general, but at least it might get the game moving again.


----------



## dpdx

I am afraid to report that I cannot find the file I made that has the names and locations of the letters' addressees. If someone has that information, it would help me make Fendric sound less like a 70-year-old man, and more like a 70-year-old half-elf. 

(Thus, the gaps in my relation to Kethett.) I suppose I could trawl back through the old threads, and keep better notes. I still can't believe I made that many mistakes...


----------



## Guilt Puppy

From way back in chapter I:

_Visach Cheraul VII, Seated in the City of Bethel_

_Brother Milos Premule, Knight of Heironeous and Overseer of
the Guard of Bethel, quartered in the Capitol Satellite of
Jance_

_Aramil Kethett, Honorable Servant of Cuthbert and Chief
Officer of Affairs in the Free City of Despia_

*Anders Peltram, Owner and Keeper of the Grey Inn, in the Free
City of Valsport*

_Aesop Rhandoril, Counsel to the Jury of Sages, quartered in
the Free City of Eivanrach_

_Tiamen lo'Solis, Princess of the Glades of Sesphar, found in
the Region of the Free cities_

*Lord Kildre Vemaunt, Overseer of the City of Daershut, in the
Principality of Lamecht, in the Kingdom of Tourne

Sir Rienne Vaustus, Archknight of the Kingdom of Tourne and
Advisor to King Tjaden, quarted in the City of Perlech, Seat
of the Kingdom of Tourne.*

Delivered letters in italics, undelivered in bold.

BTW, don't sweat the mistakes -- I've realized for a long time ago that there was going to be a bit of a problem with information handling, at some point down the road... With over 2000 posts (counting OOC threads) spanning nearly three years, this game has created a great deal of information, and thus far, well, I've failed to supply a good means for managing it. Don't be shy about asking questions, and don't mind if I try to fix details where I can, to refresh your collective memories.

Oh, and one last note to any passersby who may read this: Yes, we _do_ have room for one more.


----------



## doghead

Hey All

Once more I join the world of the Connected and can finally get back to posting. But seems a little quiet around here. Are we still on?

thotd.


----------



## dpdx

Yeah, it's slow, but steady. We're still here. Part 4 is on the first couple of pages of Playing the Game, or at least it will be in a minute after I post.


----------



## DrZombie

I have a feeling we're back on track.


----------



## doghead

I have a litttle favour to ask. Who is who? Its all a little much for this little dog's brain. So far I have:

Fendric (dpdx) Warrior of Pelor? 
Hiritus (dpdx) Warrior of Heironeous?
Raven (Dr Zombie) Human forester and scruffian
Nurthk (Festy Dog) Half Ork warrior
Olivier (Sparky) Human tinker/musician/birdwatcher
Tatlock (???) Human budding chess player
Shavah (???) ???

And I suspect that even the above (with all its gaps and guesses) is not that accurate. I'm pretty sure there should be an elf blood in there somewhere.

thotd


----------



## dpdx

Here's what I have:

Me: Fendric - half-elf Cleric of Pelor. and
      Hiritus (Fendric's cohort) - human Paladin of Pelor
DrZ: Raven - human Ranger and scruffian (heh)
Uncle Festy: Nurthk - half-orc fighter(?) and devotee of St. Cuthbert
Sparky: Oliver - human rogue and get-off-my-lawner
You: Xiao - human monk
GP: Shavah - half-elf cleric of Heironeous, and
     Tatlock - human kid, chess player and budding scruffian


----------



## DrZombie

DPDX: Fendric - half-elf Cleric of Pelor. and
      Hiritus (Fendric's cohort) - human Paladin of Pelor
DrZ: Raven - human Ranger/fighter and scruffian 
Uncle Festy: Nurthk - half-orc ranger and devotee of St. Cuthbert
Sparky: Oliver - human rogue and get-off-my-lawner
You: Xiao - human monk
GP: Shavah - half-elf cleric of Heironeous, and
     Tatlock - human kid, chess player and budding scruffian[/QUOTE]


----------



## doghead

Thanks. I that it was because when Xiao first joined, iirc there were a number of others in that party. So I never quite got my head around the who's who. Sorted now.

see you in the ic thread.


----------



## doghead

Hey dpdx

The Pale Turquoise you use for Fendric is quite lovely, but difficult to read in the stealth style, particularly now on a laptap screen. I don't suppose you would be interested in a lovely Medium Turquoise? Or perhaps a delightful Sea Green?

I realise that you have been using that color for a while. Just thought I would ask. 

Although, come to think of it, its actually kinda appropriate in one way, I suppose. All those big words and complicated sentences Fendric uses are a bit much for poor old Xiao and his rather primitive grasp of the language. Which does mean that there is a kinda of symetry there.

thotd


----------



## dpdx

I have default style turned on - I didn't guess that Stealth would contrast. Weird. There's no good color to talk in anymore.


----------



## doghead

Yeah, given that the two styles are polar opposites, its hard to get colors that work in both. I choose to use stealth because I prefer it. Which puts me in the minority. So if that means I have to work aound the odd wrinkle or two, well so be it. Thanks for looking into it dpdx.

thotd


----------



## Festy_Dog

Hey folks, figure I'd give a heads up that I'm going to be away for anything up to two weeks. Feel free to autopilot Nurthk.


----------



## doghead

Hey, me too. I posted a 'absent' thread, but I might as well post it here. I'll probably have only very limited access for the next 5-6 days.


----------



## Sparky

Heya folks. I have one more week of NaNoWriMo to get through and then I should be back to my regularly scheduled irregular posting. :/  I'm keen on this new development though, let's keep it rolling.


----------



## Mark Chance

Still looking for one more player? I have a fighter concept I'd like to try.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Yep, still room for one more. Feel free to introduce your character & join up whenever it fits the context.


----------



## DrZombie

Whoops. Good thing this game was going slow, I guess  

Good news is that I'm back...


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Hooray for losing a whole slew of posts! Hooray! (Actually, it's pretty sad just how little _was_ really lost.)

Checked google, was able to get the last page of the thread from the cache. I'm glad about that, because it means I've recovered all of the farewells you guys gave to Shavah -- really, the would have been a big shame to have lost. Not happy about losing Cylantro's intro, but at least it's fresh enough in memory to reconstruct.

Fortunately, I just got around to actually keeping a copy of the XP saved to my computer, so that isn't lost.

I think I'll go ahead and start a new chapter, bump forward to the next morning. That will leave Chapter IV rather short, sure, but, well, so it goes.


----------



## doghead

Looks like there may be a May 8 backup. Do you want to wait until we know for sure?

thotd


----------



## Guilt Puppy

It seems to be the recommendation that we _do_ wait, so I guess game's on hold until a final answer comes. In the meantime I've saved away all I could find on google's cache; if anyone happens to have anything from Chapter IV archived for whatever odd reason, or found somewhere, let me know.

Also, dpdx, on the subject of XP, that XP award is the one that was lost in the shuffle... ie, it still needs to be added to the running total at the top of this thread, but it doesn't (or probably doesn't) need to be added to any XP count you're keeping on your own.


----------



## dpdx

Good enough on the XP, GP - does that also mean Dr. Z. is really back, or is that the result of the current time-warped status of the boards?


----------



## doghead

From the date, it looks like it is just a space time anomaly resulting from quantum fluctuations in the hyper-drive power couplings.

Oh well.

thotd


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Dr Z is indeed back. He dropped by the OOC thread shortly before the wipe.

And since it got wiped as well: Good to have you back, Z!


----------



## DrZombie

thanks, sorry for the unanounced abcance, and thanks for the reminder, GP. I just got so swamped with real life issues,  the birth of my daughter, the final surgery exams and a crazy work schedule, that i didnt log in for a week, then a month, and by then it felt as if it was too late.

But now I'm back


----------



## doghead

Its never too late to apologise DrZ.

 

thotd


----------



## Festy_Dog

Welcome back, DrZ. Congratulations on the daughter and best of luck with exams and work.


----------



## DrZombie

Hey doghead, is the 'seven of seven' game still running? And if so, any chance of me hopping back in, or did you take the opportunity to finish Nate off?


----------



## doghead

Hey DrZ,

I finally wound it up unfortunately. It must have been some time in the last five months because iit popped back up on my subscription list after the great crash. I think we were down to two players. It's a style of game I would like to try again, but at the moment I have my hands full with other games.

thotd


----------



## doghead

GP. I was just looking over the maps you attached and it got me wondering. Where is Xiao from? Would it be from somwhere on the continent shown in the 'big-map', or from somewhere over seas? And do you remember where Xiao met the party? It was somewhere on the Bethal sied of the Ashen mountains iirc.

thotd


----------



## Guilt Puppy

I've been presuming Xiao to be from somewhere off-map, overseas... Somewhere that's not going to come into play too soon (if ever), at least. I have been meaning to develop a bit of history/culture for that reason, as it relates to Sanadun (a not-entirely-elven kingdom), at least culturally speaking. Although I don't see _that_ coming into play any time soon, either; it's just part of my compulsive fleshing-out of things behind the scenes.

If you have any input you'd like to share on the culture Xiao comes from, feel free. There's certainly room in the world for you guys to contribute your own idesa.


----------



## doghead

I've pretty much been playing him a chinese monk. Ancient China was a pretty amazing place, even without any fantasy elements. Throw in some dragons, a bit of magic and you would have an amazing place.

I think Xiao spoke a little about his homeland shortly after rejoining the group. But I can't remember what he said. I like the idea of dark elves in the kingdom, but perhaps not so much evil as the canon suggests. Not sure how the drow fit into your setting.

thotd


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Drow never really fit into my conception of this world's equivalent to the Underdark, so dark elves (of no particular alignment) work fine.

Unfortunately my knowledge of Ancient China is _limited_ at best... An amalgam of Confucianism and Buddhism could be pretty interesting, if difficult, from a D&D-perspective -- keeping a respectful distance from the divine rather than building temples and invoking their power whenever possible. The notion of nature spirits figures in there as well, as the elves of Sesphar (another distant off-shoot from the same source culture) have already introduced. In this case, acknowledging their existence (which the conventional pantheonic culture either disavows or ignores), but choosing to keep a distance.

Thoughts on this? I'm not sure if Confucianism or Buddhism post-date the era you're aiming for (I'd generally taken Xiao to be of the Shaolin tradition, but then, isn't Xiao a Confucian name?)... Anyway, I'll try to track down Xiao's introduction, and build from there.


----------



## doghead

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Unfortunately my knowledge of Ancient China is _limited_ at best... An amalgam of Confucianism and Buddhism could be pretty interesting, if difficult, from a D&D-perspective -- keeping a respectful distance from the divine rather than building temples and invoking their power whenever possible. The notion of nature spirits figures in there as well, as the elves of Sesphar (another distant off-shoot from the same source culture) have already introduced. In this case, acknowledging their existence (which the conventional pantheonic culture either disavows or ignores), but choosing to keep a distance.
> 
> Thoughts on this? I'm not sure if Confucianism or Buddhism post-date the era you're aiming for (I'd generally taken Xiao to be of the Shaolin tradition, but then, isn't Xiao a Confucian name?)... Anyway, I'll try to track down Xiao's introduction, and build from there.




Your knowledge of Ancient China sounds like it is better than mine. I have no idea whether Xiao is a Confucian name. I think I just pulled it from a list of common chinese names. I haven't any particular tradition in mind, the Shaolin monks are probably what I tend to think of when I think of Xiao.

I suppose i had in mind a fairly centralised empire, strongly centralised and administered by a powerful bureaucracy. In other words, a fairly sterotypical view of ancient china. I'll give it some thought and get back to you. But as you said, its unlikely that the area will ever need fleshing out.

thotd.


----------



## DrZombie

Hey doghead, waddaya mean, the art of accupuncture isn't practiced in these lands? Raven is a hardcore accupuncturist. I admit, he has his own style, and his needles are a bit large, but people underestimate the effort it takes to put just enough pull on the bow so that the arrow just pierces the skin. Unfortunately, all the patients have died sofar, but he's determined to keep on trying.


----------



## doghead

Yes, well. Carry on DrZ.

thotd


----------



## DrZombie

Hey DPDX, how's your worldcup football plan going?


----------



## dpdx

It's ruined, DrZ.

I took this job all the way across the country, and the irony is now that a ticket to Europe is that much more affordable, I don't have the free time to leave for three days, let alone four weeks.

The best I can say is that I *will* make it out to Europe, and when I do, we're going to watch a football match.


----------



## DrZombie

Well, try to come next year, we'll go and watch the worldcup rugby in france. A real sport for real men   .

All kidding aside, y'all is more then wellcome to cross an ocean of choice and spend a few days(weeks) at the Zombie Mansion.


----------



## doghead

Hey DrZ,

Be careful what you say. I might be over that way some time.

thotd


----------



## DrZombie

No worries, doghead, you're welcome. I'll get you drunk as a skunk on belgian beer and take emberassing pictures for the rest of the crew to enjoy.

"here's doghead with his sixt beer"
"Here's doghead standing on the table and singing"
"Here's doghead losing his sixth beer"
"here's doghead mooning the police"
"here's doghead being introduced to Belgian police brutality"
"here's an x-ray of dogheads skull"


----------



## doghead

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "here's an x-ray of dogheads skull"




Woohoo! Is there anything inside?


----------



## DrZombie

doghead said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Is there anything inside?




We'll soon find out 


Hey DPDX, did you see the football tonight? Portugal - Holland? 1-0 for the portugese, 16 yellow cards an 4 reds. That was one nasty game. But hey, the Dutch are out of the world-cup, so I'll have a good nights sleep knowing that tomorrow I can make nasty remarks to the dutch collegues.


----------



## dpdx

Yeah, I saw that game. Regardless of the result, this entire World Cup has been horribly officiated.

I was kind of tipping the Dutch to win this thing. Now, I guess it's Argentina.


----------



## doghead

Yeah, I like the Argentinians for the cup as well. 

In a couple of hours the Australian's are going to take Italy out of the running 

thotd


----------



## DrZombie

doghead said:
			
		

> Yeah, I like the Argentinians for the cup as well.
> 
> In a couple of hours the Australian's are going to take Italy out of the running
> 
> thotd





I sure hope so. Go ozzies go


----------



## Festy_Dog

Arg! We lost to a penalty shot the Italians got during the last ten seconds!   

*Pulls hair out and runs away.*

Infuriating loss aside, the overall success in the world cup is what the Australian soccer scene needed to get it some popularity back home.


----------



## doghead

We pushed the Italians *this* close to elimination. We just couldn't push them over the line.

Damn. So close.

thotd


----------



## DrZombie

Yeah, that penalty was a disgrace. Shouldn't have gotten it.


----------



## dpdx

Agreed, it was a travesty what they did to Australia - and hey, having just re-read this entire thread...

Dr. Z, you forgot Germany vs. Poland. 3 points. 300 arrests. 

So here's my question:

I can't see a thing that prevents Australia from dominating the Asian Federation like they did vs. Oceania; why don't they fold the rest of Oceania into Asia? Otherwise, it's my rec softball league: 12 games, you're done, no chance at the finals...


----------



## dpdx

*Fendric's Summon for the Air/Earth battle.*

Hippogriff: CR 2; Large Magical Beast (Augmented,Extraplanar); HD 3d10+9 (Magical Beast) ; hp 25; Init +2; Spd 50, Fly, Average 100; AC:15 (Flatfooted:13 Touch:11); Atk +6 base melee, +4 base ranged; +6/+1 (1d4+4, 2 Claw; 1d8+2, Bite); SA: Smite Evil (Su) ; SQ: Darkvision (Ex): 60 ft., Low-light Vision (Ex), Resistance: Electricity (Ex): 5, Resistance: Cold (Ex): 5, Spell Resistance (Ex): 3 + 5, Resistance: Acid (Ex): 5; AL N; SV Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +2; STR 18, DEX 15, CON 16, INT 4, WIS 13, CHA 8.

Skills: Listen +4, Spot +8. 
Feats: Dodge, Wingover.

Description: Hippogriffs are aggressive flying creatures that combine features of horses and giant eagles. Voracious omnivores, hippogriffs will hunt humanoids as readily as any other meal.
       These beasts are very territorial, defending their preferred hunting and grazing areas against intruders with unusual ferocity. Their range usually extends about 5d10 miles from their nest, in which the young remain while the adults hunt. Hippogriffs never leave their young undefended, however: Discovering a hippogriff nest always means encountering adult creatures.
       A hippogriff has the torso and hindquarters of a horse and the forelegs, wings, and head of a giant eagle. A typical specimen grows to 9 feet long, has a wingspread of 20 feet, and weighs 1,000 pounds.



Combat: Hippogriffs dive at their prey and strike with their taloned forelegs. When they cannot dive, they slash with claws and beak.


----------



## doghead

dpdx said:
			
		

> I can't see a thing that prevents Australia from dominating the Asian Federation like they did vs. Oceania; why don't they fold the rest of Oceania into Asia? Otherwise, it's my rec softball league: 12 games, you're done, no chance at the finals...




I think Australia has been incorporated into the Asian Federation. But I'm not sure where that leaves the rest of Oceania, cup wise. But as for dominating the Asian Federation, the Japanese, Koreans and Chinese are all going to be putting as much into being top dog as Australia is. The Chinese will be the ones to watch, I think. They don't like being one of Asia's whipping boys. And that is not even looking at the western part of the federation. Iran is no slouch when it comes to football, and several of the other middle eastern nations have the money, and the desire, to do better on the world stage.

Nice Griffon by the way. Can Xiao  have one?

thotd


----------



## dpdx

Not a griffon - a celestial hippogriff. Think Buckbeak from Harry Potter with Celestial Template, for one.

It's a shame, too, that the rest of Oceania doesn't come over to Asia. I think New Zealand's the highest FIFA-rated national side left, and they're not good enough to rate a even playoff bid in the World Cup finals.


----------



## doghead

Hippogriff will do  

And yes, it suxxors for NZ and the other Oceania nations. They might not have much chance of reaching the World Cup. Australia has only done so twice. But they should have a chance.

thotd


----------



## Sparky

GP, can you post your email, I wanted to pester you about stuff and I've let my EN World membership lapse - so no PMs for me.


----------



## dpdx

I think you can email GP from the menu, Sparky. If it's still valid/current, it should reach him no problem.


----------



## Sparky

Duh. Of course. Thanks dpdx.


----------



## Fenris

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Currently recruiting, looking for one player. Reply to this thread for more info; the gist of it is, 3.5 core rules for character creation, using the starting XP/GP indicated below.
> 
> New characters should start with *12500XP* and *4000 GP* in equipment, for the time being.




Guilt Puppy, Are you still looking for a replacement?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

We actually have a pretty active six now (that's something I never got around to correcting after the board hiccup); however, I am open to the idea of seven, particularly if you're interested in this game specifically. The other players are free to weigh in as well as to whether or not a seventh would be a good or a bad thing.


----------



## doghead

I wondered why sometimes Invisible Castle totaled up the results, sometimes it just gave the raw numbers. It boils down to whether you use a comma or a semi-colon to separate them. The latter is treated as two separate totals, so it adds them up for you. Nice.

*GP:* It your call as to an extra character. I have no objection. But I also know that more people means more work. Six tends to be the upper limit of my comfort zone as well.

thotd


----------



## Sparky

Editing Oliver's post for some hasty dialog.


----------



## Fenris

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> We actually have a pretty active six now (that's something I never got around to correcting after the board hiccup); however, I am open to the idea of seven, particularly if you're interested in this game specifically. The other players are free to weigh in as well as to whether or not a seventh would be a good or a bad thing.





Well the silence form the other players isn't encouraging. Having read over the IC threads for a bit, you have an awesome story going on GP. So why ruin a good thing. If you have active players who have gelled, why add to the mix. Much as this would be a great story to play in, I don't want to casue that kind of chaos without merit. Have fun guys, it seems you have been so far.


----------



## Sparky

Whoops. Sorry Fen - didn't mean to chase you off with silence. Slammed as usual online and off. Anyway, I had intended to post that I always enjoy active, thoughtful posters. So I wouldn't mind another player in the mix and the chemistry between 6 and 7 isn't so different. It's up to GP ultimately. 

We're also in the middle of combat, so we're a bit distracted.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Sorry Fenris, I've got no problem with you coming aboard. I can be fairly lazy and in this context thought a lack of rejection was equal to acceptance. Anyway, Guilt Puppy is open to taking on another party member and from experience I'm inclined to think you'd make a good addition to the party, so you've got my approval.


----------



## Guest 11456

The more the merrier...


----------



## Fenris

Thanks all for your aceptance. 

So GP, can you take another? Want to wait until after this combat is over to decide? Let me know what you would like to do.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Sounds great to me. I'll wait until after this combat to introduce your character; basically just write something up, find a good spot to introduce your character into the game, and then hop right in.


----------



## DrZombie

*Another Kodak moment*

From my holiday in france


----------



## Sparky

Cute pics! 

Okay... IC. Oliver would probably have used different tactics had he realized the horses were dead. HOWEVER... is it possible that he just stabilized a dying Vespers? We'll see... 

And I hope so. That miserable jump attack and now a wasted spell ...  ... bleh.


----------



## dpdx

Nice pictures, DrZ.

I can't believe how badly I'm fighting. I suck.


----------



## Sparky

hahaha, you don't suck NEARLY as bad as Oliver. He's done a grand total of ... 3! ... damage this whole fight! And nearly gotten himself killed to save dead horses!


----------



## doghead

The Zombie family. Dr Z, Junior Z, Baby Z and ... wait, where's Lady Z?

thotd


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Sparky: If I wasn't clear, you can pick another action, since that one was based on faulty info.

To be fair, I did specify that the horses were "bloody and motionless" as of Round 5. Of course, your posts indicated that you'd missed that, and while I did notice this, I never actually pointed out. Mainly this is due to the fact that I typically read posts and respond/process actions in completely different sittings, and so sometimes certain details get missed or forgotten amongst the much bigger block of things to resolve. So, I guess let's call it a mutual oversight and move on.

BTW, was I clear enough on the rules regarding nonlethal damage? Because I don't see how Oli is at risk of death (unconscious due to the fall, sure, but he shouldn't be dying.)

If he had less than 6 hp at the time he fell, he should have been unconscious (but not bleeding out) on impact, which would have changed the hawk's chosen target.

If he had between 6 and 9 hp, the bird's attack would drop him to between 2 and 5, meaning that the nonlethal damage would render him unconscious but not bleeding out.

If he had exactly 10 hp when he leapt, he'd be at 6 hp and (I'd have to double-check the rules on nonlethal to be sure) I think that would give him one action before falling unconscious (but not bleeding out.) This option is the one which matches with what's happened.

And if he had 11 or more hp, he's just plain still standing.


----------



## Sparky

Ah... I get it now. He was at 3 hp when the fall came. Since he tumbled out of the lethal damage, the non-lethal still applies and he is unconscious. The only change to make is who the bird targeted with the bolt. That said, I'm fine with leaving everything as it happened (including the bolt that would put him at -1; the bird could see him breathing!).

In spite of the fact that he's down, the combat's nearly over (unless those hooligans are gonna shoot us) and healing (or at least stabilization) will be forthcoming.

Seriously... I'm okay with Ollie being down. Even dying.  He's been waiting for it for ages!

EDIT: Also - bloody and motionless horses... I got that they weren't screaming any more, or at least, that you weren't including it... so they're bleeding out... ? Right... they're waiting to be stabilized/healed. Poor poor horsies.


----------



## Fenris

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Sounds great to me. I'll wait until after this combat to introduce your character; basically just write something up, find a good spot to introduce your character into the game, and then hop right in.




GP, what do you need from me. I have the character done, and know how to introduce him after the combat. What would you like to see and where?


----------



## dpdx

Fenris:

Your stats are yours. GP doesn't like to see 'em.

Just introduce your character at the opportune time, and when you do, provide a detailed physical description so the rest of us know what we're looking at.


----------



## Fenris

But at some point wouldn't GP need say AC or saves or checks that he would make? From reading the intial post (way way long ago    ) I had figured that he didn't need a full sheet. But it's those other little numbers GMs need when making thier own rolls I thought he might want. But I guess he'll ask when he needs 'em.

To save yourselves some effort since I too will be looking at you all, if you have links to intial observations by others, it may save you all some time to re-type descriptions of yourselves.

Fenris


----------



## dpdx

A few in-game questions for GP and my mates:

- Are #1 and #3 the only arrowhawks left standing?

- What round did Fendric's Bless go up?  I thought it was either round 2, or 3 (at the appearance of the arrowhawks). I notice (thanks) that it is now round 9.  Either Fendric's Bless expires at count 3 of this round, then, or next. Which?

[_Edit: Never mind - I've got seven MINUTES on that spell._]

Fenris:

GP usually posts the attacks, the damage, and the save DCs. You post your rolls (to save, attack, etc.). Check out this recent combat. You'll get the hang of it.

I'll post a description when you come in. They change, our appearances. Fendric's likely to look extremely disheveled after this combat.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

*Fenris:* I'll ask for rolls when needed (for stuff like Spot, Sense Motive, et cetera, I try to ask before they're immediately relevant, to keep from dropping too big a clue). Character sheets belong to you guys; I've been overall really satisfied with the way this goes. 

*dpdx:* #1 and #3 are the only left standing, that is correct.


----------



## DrZombie

doghead said:
			
		

> The Zombie family. Dr Z, Junior Z, Baby Z and ... wait, where's Lady Z?
> 
> thotd





here she is:


----------



## doghead

DrZombie said:
			
		

> here she is:




I told everyone that there was no truth to the rumour that you had eaten her. People can be so prejudiced against zombies.

thotd


----------



## Fenris

For refernce as I fine tune my background, where is the party now? Generally, not specifically. I want to rationalize why I am on the wrong coast or not.


----------



## dpdx

Having just left Valsport to take the landbound way around, we are on the Tournean border, about to enter that land. On any map, that looks like the Western side of the Greater Kingdom.

Maps of the land are scattered throughout the current IC thread and those that came before it.

Edit: Woot! Found one!


----------



## Sparky

Charge hippogriffs! Charge!

Doh... forgot to edit out the CLW on poor, poor Vespers. Off to do that now.


----------



## dpdx

The old man is up now.


----------



## dpdx

As of Fenris' introductory post, are we out of combat rounds? Because GP usually posts a definitive end to combat, and he hasn't yet, and there's still a driving rainstorm (which we know by know is courtesy of that nasty recurring *)$# druid, don't we?  ). Anyway, I've got griffs in the air for six more rounds...

Anyway, welcome, Fenris, and as soon as the work is done, I'm sure our characters will react more cordially. Except Oliver. He's pretty much always a grouch.


----------



## doghead

Except when he is unconscious.

Welcome Fenris. Watch out for Xiao, he a bit barking.

thotd


----------



## Fenris

Thanks all.

 I had debated about where to jump in, but wanted to make sure you hadn't left the coast.   

So GP feel free to back my intro out a bit, I can edit it out and re-post later if you want to get a wrap up post in first.


----------



## dpdx

Too late for that - I'm already in with an acknowledgement. Let's just play it out.


----------



## Sparky

Grats on level 8 dpdx/Fendric!


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Coming in as you did was fine; the combat was basically wrapped up, and would have been completely wrapped up if I could've gotten a post in sooner.

By the way, any map that I've completed is available through the front page of this thread. I've got some work done on a map for Malita (which you're travelling along the edge of, at the moment), but only time will tell if I can finish it before it becomes irrelevant.

Lastly, the XP log on the front page was out-of-date until just now. I guess it was something I overlooked after the board reset. The new listing is current and inclusive of this latest XP reward.


----------



## dpdx

I wish to apologize for all the names I called the GM under my breath when it looked like we were headed for TPK. Oh, and Fendric lost his horse, so he's just going to be grouchy for a while. Deal with it. 

Ironically, the storm that knocked out my 'Net connection four hours ago probably would have given a -8 to ranged weapon attacks, too (and thrown down just as much electrical damage as the arrowhawks). I know it gave -4 to carrying groceries in from the car.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

I had a question privately about how I calculate my XP awards, and since the response ended up being pretty long, and potentially of general interest, I decided to post it here as well. I've put it in an sblock, since people may not want that much behind-the-scenes insight. 

[sblock]There's not a simple set of criteria for it, it's largely ad hoc. Roughly speaking, it falls into three categories. First, there are party bonuses for accomplishments, be they winning encounters, delivering letters, getting into important conversations, et cetera. Second, there are individual bonuses for effectiveness; that is, for decisions and actions which advance party goals. Thirdly, there are bonuses for role-playing, whether it's in or out of combat; these are any posts or series of posts which flesh out the game. When it's time for an award of the first variety, I go back to the previous award and read through the thread, post by post, giving awards of the second and third varieties as I go.

Generally speaking, awards for accomplishments are the largest (1000+ XP); this keeps the players from diverging too much in terms of levels, and also acknowledges the fact that even if one important achievement may lie primarily on one character's shoulders, it still took the whole party to get them there, and still carries the same importance to everyone. Individual rewards are smaller; effective decisions will generally run from 100-500 XP, while role-playing generally runs from 25-100 XP per instance; while role-playing is important and I want to encourage it, it isn't what XP was meant to reflect, so I want to adjust its impact accordingly.

It's worth mentioning that these numbers have been scaling up slowly, and will continue to do so. While this is partly due to the amount of XP it takes to gain higher levels, I've found that I haven't had to take this into account much, at all; the significance of party accomplishments, the impact of individual decisions, and the depth and complexity of role-playing have all increased naturally as the game has progressed and you all have had more to work with.

Also note that I try to work from the perspective of the party when I determine what is an "accomplishment," which can lead to some contradictions between what I perceive the party's current goals to be and what I anticipate they will become. This means that I will award decisions that advance toward a party goal, even if I know that goal to be based on incorrect assumptions or otherwise ultimately futile; conversely, when I base awards on what I expect the party's goals to become, they may seem inexplicable. I remember Nurthk getting some decent XP once, a while back,  for making one comment which was largely shrugged off at the time, but which has since become a significant question. Although there's always the chance such things will never become important to the party, I prefer to err to the player's benefit in these situations.

If anyone has any questions or disagreements about this, feel free to bring them to me, either publically or privately. I realize that all of this is very subjective, but I do believe it balances out fairly enough over time.[/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy

> I wish to apologize for all the names I called the GM under my breath when it looked like we were headed for TPK




When I was putting together the encounter, I started off with the arrowhawks. I looked over the stats and abilities, and asked myself: "How are they going to survive this?" After considering it for a little while, I shrugged and said "that's their problem." Then I added the earthquake, a tidal wave, and a major storm to the equation. 

Congratulations, everyone, and thanks for keeping things exciting for me. It means I don't have to hold back on this _next_ big thing I'm planning.


----------



## DrZombie

Pfff, you call _that_  an encounter? Raven didn't even get scratched. He only got rained on a little.


----------



## doghead

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> When I was putting together the encounter, I started off with the arrowhawks. I looked over the stats and abilities, and asked myself: "How are they going to survive this?" After considering it for a little while, I shrugged and said "that's their problem." Then I added the earthquake, a tidal wave, and a major storm to the equation.




Fajitas, the DM of my favourite SH said something similar a while back and I decided that that would be my motto as well. As a result I have also found it also means I am not trying to direct the encounters as I had a tendency to do.

And now back to our regular programming. Only 250 more XP to 7th!

thotd


----------



## Festy_Dog

Because it seems like Nurthk may be going it alone as far as racing the clock may seem, it would probably save a lot of trouble to continue along with the one party minus Nurthk until the others arrive in Tourne. It'd be better than going to the trouble of having to deal with a separate line of events for just a single person. On the other hand, someone could try convincing him to stay, or Fendric could pull rank on Nurthk as the half-orc sees him as party leader and therefore would take orders, albeit grudgingly.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

I have no problem breaking off on a separate line of events for one person; it could get a little confusing, true, but could be worked with.

Nurthk may want to bring one more body along (Tatlock, perhaps) just to thin out the load on the rest of the horses.


----------



## dpdx

Festy said:
			
		

> Because it seems like Nurthk may be going it alone as far as racing the clock may seem, it would probably save a lot of trouble to continue along with the one party minus Nurthk until the others arrive in Tourne. It'd be better than going to the trouble of having to deal with a separate line of events for just a single person. On the other hand, someone could try convincing him to stay, or Fendric could pull rank on Nurthk as the half-orc sees him as party leader and therefore would take orders, albeit grudgingly.




Fendric respects Nurthk too much to do any kind of rank-pulling; but neither he nor I understood Nurthk's reason for wanting to split the party, or even what he wanted to do - help with the rescue until it was done, or speed along to Tourne?

As of this "day", we've undergone a major combat, and then a major rescue operation. Fendric's out of spells, out of gas, and is working on Heal checks the rest of the night - this is where the party is going to be for the day, probably. But I don't expect the Pelorites to wish to hang in the cave for longer than the next morning.

So without metagaming too much, maybe Nurthk needs to sit down for a meal break and dig into his rations alongside F. and H., and talk about this some more.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> I have no problem breaking off on a separate line of events for one person; it could get a little confusing, true, but could be worked with.
> 
> Nurthk may want to bring one more body along (Tatlock, perhaps) just to thin out the load on the rest of the horses.




Ah, thanks Guilt Puppy. 



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> So without metagaming too much, maybe Nurthk needs to sit down for a meal break and dig into his rations alongside F. and H., and talk about this some more.




That's an easy direction for him to go in, sounds good.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

I apologize for the lack of posting recently; there have been a lot of real-life surprises that, while ultimately beneficial, have left me in between stable living situations, and in the interim I just don't have internet access. (Well, I have some at work, but I don't exactly have _time_ while I'm here to post.) Things will hopefully have changed by the middle of next month; in the meantime, I suggest that your characters take this opportunity to contemplate their impending doom.

Again, I apologize. Also, if anyone wants to invoke the "player-DM" option and advance the action, feel free. There is nothing too set in stone between your current location and the delivery of the next letter.


----------



## DrZombie

oooh. I'll GM. I've always wanted to do a TPK


----------



## dpdx

STEP SLOWLY AWAY FROM THE DM CHAIR, Maarten. 

That's fine, GP - I'm fine with waiting for you to resolve your deal (and if it means you're no longer going to be in Boise, I fully support your state of temporary flux; I've lived there, too, and it is no fun). 

I'm about to get spread too thin with PbP, honestly, so now would be a good time for ME to contemplate how much time I have for all these games (I'm in two, about to be three now; I have no idea how garyh did it). One hour every three days? One hour a week?

But make no mistake - this is my main game, and you guys are my main PbP crew. I will never forsake you, and I swear, GP, if you run undead at us right this minute, we got somethin' fer ya... 

Good luck, GP. We'll be here whenever you're ready.


----------



## DrZombie

You ain't gonna take me alive, dpdx.

I'VE GOT SOME DICE AND I AIN'T AFRAID TO USE 'EM.



A bit more serious now. What we could try to do, just for a laugh, is tell the story in turn. One starts, just a few sentences, and the the other continues, and so on. Untill we find something to clobber, and then we just fight . Just for this scene, we all know it'll take us two weeks just to get five minutes in game time .


----------



## dpdx

We're kind of on a cliffhanger as it is, though. The way I see it, the party (along with the survivors) has just about broken a hole through the wall to save some people... OR....

Meet some newly zombified opponents (YAY!). Either way, we can't narrate that (or give ourselves XP).

So I'll wait for GP to kick off with a post before I go again. In the meantime, my subscription still works, and I come on every so often to read Halmae.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Hey gentlefolks, sorry for my absence as it would appear since the last crash something bad has happened to some server-like thing somewhere in the pacific which is preventing me from accessing the site (by what I've read elsewhere doghead also has the same problem). I'm currently able to get access through a proxy server so I'm going over to the IC thread to see what I've missed.


----------



## dpdx

So, to hell with it. I'm not content to let this fine PbP go quietly into the night. And I posted even though I said I wouldn't again. It's just fluff, anyway.

Feel free to join Fendric in shouting down the mine victims/undead.


----------



## DrZombie

Yes, we'll see where we go from here.


----------



## DrZombie

DPDX, you do realise that your turn undead will work only in a narrow pathe in a straight line from fenric through the hole straight onward, 'cause you don't have line of effect on anything else?

And roll init evryone, I know you want to die, eeeuh, ehr, fight.


----------



## dpdx

It should be in multiple lines of effect from my hand, which is at the hole. I never got the idea that it was such a narrow hole. I thought they were moving rock, not drilling through it.

If necessary, I'll wait until the others hollow it out a little more, so that Fendric can inflict maximum damage.

Edit: And while I'm at it (otherwise I'll post about three more times in a row), some observations:

- No offense to you, DrZ, but I'm taking this 'experiment' with a grain of salt. It just doesn't feel right without GP at the helm. By the same token, I'd take _me_ DMing with about a pound of salt, too. Fendric has Fendric's clue about the whole plot, but it's not the whole clue.

- Let's try to keep it believable. We've never been about the rat-bastardry, and if it starts, I'm done.

- We're not doing this for too long before GP comes back, in any case.


----------



## DrZombie

No worries, DPDX, it's just a single encounter, it'll last us a few weeks IRL I expect. There is no plan whatsoever to do anything plot-wise, and I'm not about to go : 'well, that took care of that zombie, who, by an amazing strike of luck was the only guardian left of the temple of elementary evil, the hiding place of the seven mighty ancient artifacts of goodness. Oh, and have 20.000 XP each'

What you can expect is a nasty critter that'll give us a bit of a challange since we're allmost out of spells, and most have taken some wounds.


----------



## dpdx

20.000 XP each - Woo!  Does that mean the Europeans and Australians get 20 thousand, and the Americans only get 20? 

Just teasing. Anyway, it appears that our game has ground to a screeching halt, presumably until GP comes back by to clean up after us, or until you advance the action. Let's just say, if you didn't post, your default action is to double-move toward the source of the commotion.


----------



## DrZombie

yeah, was trying to update this weekend, but work interfered in a big and nasty way. My respect for GP increases daily. Will try to get an update this week, and will move anyone who hasn't answered in a way I see fit.


----------



## Sparky

GP... when you coming back to us?

Hope all is well.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

I think I'm back now. We'll see; I'm still not in a permanent living situation, but have internet access at home now, so I don't have to ration out my usage as much. Sorry I was gone for longer than expected, but things don't always go as planned. For those of you wondering, I'm doing fairly well, just in the midst of a lot of transitions; a new career in a new town, in short. Overall the move has gone quite good, but there are some things I planned out a bit poorly, and some things I've had bad luck with.

Big thanks to Dr Z for keeping things happening. I've missed the game, and was definitely afraid it might not be here to come back to. This game _is_ important to me, and while I have to pay my respects to the bigger priorities from time to time, I have every intention of seeing it through to the end.

Anyway, thanks to all those who've stuck around in my absence, and hopefully nobody's been too frustrated by the waiting... I know it sucks to have a DM go missing, but for what it's worth, after all these years I _do_ still come back, eventually. Thank you all so much for giving me something to come back to.

And now: Game.


----------



## Guest 11456

Welcome back GP. Game on!

Tailspinner


----------



## Sparky

Welcome back!

And no worries! You're the finest DM I've ever had. No aspersions cast on any of my other DM's, just simply that you're the best of a great crop.



Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## dpdx

Good to see you back, GP. We missed ya.

And I've been in that place where you are; let me just say, it will get better.


----------



## DrZombie

Welcome back GP,

I tried, but failed miserably.   I was a bit optimistic, but then RL bit me in the arse, so to speak .Now I just hope I don't get killed by the thing I spawned


----------



## dpdx

Why couldn't you leave it alone, Maarten? Rule 1, much?

Grrr.


----------



## DrZombie

No worries, it's _HIS_ TPK now


----------



## Sparky

Have we just come from Tourne or are we now headed to Tourne? If I recall correctly it's the latter.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Indeed the latter. Still a few days ride around the coast to the Westernmost border.


----------



## dpdx

Tailspinner, are you casting Tiny Hut _inside_ the cave, or outside? And if everyone takes up more or less a five foot square, can everyone fit into it?


----------



## Sparky

Happy belated birthday Matter of Trust, et al!

So, we heading out or what?


----------



## DrZombie

I'm ready for a dungeoncrawl


----------



## Sparky

No freaking way.


----------



## Sparky

Let's get our get on. We only have the two letters left and then... who knows what. Me? I can't wait. Finishing delivering these letters is the completion of a huge arc of the campaign - an event three years in the making. I really don't want to delay OOC or IC. 

------

_Visach Cheraul VII, Seated in the City of Bethel

Brother Milos Premule, Knight of Heironeous and Overseer of
the Guard of Bethel, quartered in the Capitol Satellite of
Jance

Aramil Kethett, Honorable Servant of Cuthbert and Chief
Officer of Affairs in the Free City of Despia

Anders Peltram, Owner and Keeper of the Grey Inn, in the Free
City of Valsport

Aesop Rhandoril, Counsel to the Jury of Sages, quartered in
the Free City of Eivanrach

Tiamen lo'Solis, Princess of the Glades of Sesphar, found in
the Region of the Free cities_

*Lord Kildre Vemaunt, Overseer of the City of Daershut, in the
Principality of Lamecht, in the Kingdom of Tourne

Sir Rienne Vaustus, Archknight of the Kingdom of Tourne and
Advisor to King Tjaden, quarted in the City of Perlech, Seat
of the Kingdom of Tourne.*

Delivered letters in italics, undelivered in bold. (Cut and pasted courtesy of Guilt Puppy)

-----

We go through Kivhurt, Maddel, Tynen, Koursperg to Daershut to deliver the letter to Lord Vemaunt.

And then through Geid, Keimund, Osgeld, Voethe to Perlech to deliver THE LAST LETTER to Sir Vaustus.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Sorry I've been slow to update -- internet connection has been very shoddy at home (residential hotel, where I get wifi if the weather conditions are perfect), and haven't had the time to post from work. I did finally sit down and write out a refresher of the story thus far for people, as I believe it's a good time to look over one. Will post it once I'm there and the connection's working.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

As promised, a summary of the game thus far. It was a bit of a rush job, and large portions are from memory, so apologies if it's rough, or if there are small inaccuracies. Hopefully some of you will find this worth reading; if not, it was at least worthwhile for me to try to review everything up to this point for my own purposes


----------



## DrZombie

very hard to read in that format.

Good surmise of the story so far, but sadly underplaying the actions of the one and only true hero of this story.   


What about this :  



The party meets with Exantrius in the city of Hedrogura. He explains he is on a quest against the knight Thedoric, another member of his order who has turned rogue and now seeks to sow the seeds of discord throughout the land. Already wars have broken out in Dalmar by his doing, and spread northward at a heavy pace.

The party, enticed by the man's grace and the urgency of his quest, joins up as he travels toward Bethel. En route, they stop by a hobgoblin encampment to barter for supplies. Exantrius is suddenly attacked by a shaman, who he dispatches unceremoniously; in his charge, the shaman calls out something that no one in the party can make sense of, save that the name "Thedoric" is spoken.

Exantrius dismisses the party to return to the road while he attempts to make amends with the hobgoblins, briefly pulling Fendric aside to tell him of the letters he is carrying, and to beg that they continue to deliver them should he not return. While waiting, Aerda spots a dark figure on the road in front of him; shortly after, the figure disappears beyond the horizon. Exantrius rejoins the party, apparently successful in his negotiations, and they continue forward.

It is not long before the tribe awakes from camp one morning to find that Exantrius has passed away. In morning, they mount the knight up on his steed, which promptly gallops away toward the sea. Thanks to Merrim's quick thinking, the horse is stopped in its tracks long enough to retrieve the letters; also, a ring is spotted in the grass where Exantrius had lain. Niccolo elects to wear it.

As they travel northward, a pack of wolves attacks in a sudden and unnatural manner. Niccolo has some instinctive premonition of the attack, which he later attributes to the ring. Shortly after, he gives it away to Aerda, finding its effects on his emotions troublesome.

The party travels through the ruins south of Bethel, where the farmland has died and the residents have fled. As they approach the city of Jance, they sight an army of undead in a circle around the city. Surprisingly, they do not impede the party's entrance; upon reaching the Temple of Heironeous they learn that this undead occupation has been sanctioned by the Visach, de facto ruler of Bethel, much to the opposition of the Heironean guard. Milos Premule is currently in the city of Bethel pursuing negotiations on the matter.

Moving on to Bethel, they find the same army of undead, but within the city walls things remain more or less as normal. The White City provides the party some opportunity to split up and explore; while here, Niccolo first encounters Kester, the dark figure they had seen earlier in the road. His eyes are strange and his speech is mocking and obtuse, but he gives a firm warning about the ring Aerda wears. He demonstrates with a ring of his own that it is possible to watch through it, and supposes that more could be done by the ring's maker.

Meanwhile, the letter is delivered, and Hiritus and Nurthk both meet up with the tribe. The next morning, the city falls into disorder, as Premule is taken captive by the Visach's guard. The party joins forces with a young group of Heironean guards, and head off toward the Temple of Wee Jas which lies on the river Damiel, in the northeast corner of Bethel. The undead are under this temple's supervision, and the group suppose it to be the most likely destination for Premule.

En route, the group is attacked by a group of snakes in the wild lands, but arrives whole at a halfling village. There, they find that a strange undead creature has been trapped in a musician's study, and are commissioned to dispatch the being. They do so successfully, but Nurthk is crippled by the thing's bite, and it is decided that they will turn from their quest for Premule briefly to seek magical healing. The Heironeans part ways, save for Shavah, who chooses to follow the Order of the White Dove. Some new strangers join the group as well, including the monk Xiao.

Heading south on the river, they pass a floating mystic, who offers them a fortune. He tells of a great wave of trouble which chases them, which they must flee, "like young turtles from the tide." Nurthk realizes this is backwards, that young turtles race toward the tide when they hatch to escape predators, but he is paralyzed and cannot question the error. The seer gives them directions to find a man who can heal Nurthk.

Following these directions, they do indeed arrive at a station of Fharlanghn manned by the cleric Yattro and his protege Brother Sethan. They meet as well Raven, a man of the mountain clans who has befriended Yattro, and also Oliver, a lutist who they had briefly encountered in Hedrogura. They also find, on examining maps, that the path they have taken from the halfling river to here is impossible; that they have travelled a journey of several days overnight.

Regardless, Yattro heals Nurthk. Realizing that they are just on the other side of the mountain from Eivanrach, where another letter is to be delivered, they choose to continue on that way. Before this, however, they must negotiate with a group of mountain men who wish to refuse their passage. Their leader, Kentaro, is suspicious of the group, and tells them of a dream he has had:

"In my vision, a hand of white birds fly to shore from the ocean, over land, over cities, over wild lands... But in amongst their feathers they had allowed seeds to become lodged, as is the way of birds, and as they flew, these seeds, a hand of seeds, would fall to earth... Wherever they landed, they would not grow, but would pull inward, would swallow the life around them. What grew was a death which is unlike death, a death which comes from no life. It spread through cities and through wildlands, and the birds continued to fly, as is the way of birds, as they will do. The vision ends as they come to the foot of these mountains: This is where I meet them. I know them from the vision. The sense I get from them is strong and unmistakable, like a scent. I know their presence as I would know the presence of my father: These men are the birds."

Eventually they negotiate a truce with the mountainfolk, although the agreement is strained by troubles of language. Before leaving, Oliver joins with the group, and tells Fendric of the fate of Hedrogura: Raiders from Dalmar have landed, sacked the city, and the Temple has not fared well against them.

The party travels across the mountain. They are attacked first by a bear, and then by a band of orcs. They survive both, but are tested greatly by the ordeal.

Once they arrive in Eivanrach, they meet again with Aerda, who has finally tracked them down. He tells them he has buried the ring, and has come into contact with Kester, the man Niccolo had met in Bethel.

The party then meets with Kester. He explains that he is engaged in a "game" of sorts with another man called Dartath; that the ring was built by this other, and that he believes the wars which have spread across the land are caused by him as well. He also explains that the ring has, through a series of odd events, fallen onto the hand of a young boy named Tatlock, who now travels to Eivanrach to find the group again. He discusses a lot of possibilities with little substance, but promises to follow up on the group's concerns.

Note: Aerda knew this, but I'm realizing it may have never been passed along in the thread to the rest of the group, although he certainly would have had he been around longer: "Water silvered with raspberry" is Kester's calling card, of sorts; ordering the drink is supposed to be a way to get in contact with the man. How this works and where you're supposed to order it is more of a vague question. Kester told Aerda "at any bar of good repute."

After meeting with Kester, the party delivers their third letter to Aesop Rhandoril, a gnomish wizard. He reveals its contents: That the letter is from Thedoric, and discourages the Free Cities from uniting when the war spreads in to their territories. This is counterintuitive, but Aesop explains that it's quite in keeping with the region's dominant philosophy.

Travelling south, the party takes a slight detour, attempting to rescue a young girl who has been kidnapped by orcs. The rescue goes awry and the girl dies; the one surviving orc, a common-speaking trickster with a glass eye, is delivered to the custody of the city's Heironean cleric.

Continuing, the party enters the Glades of Sesphar, where they are attacked by an earthen stag and two air elementals. Afterward, they deliver the letter belonging to Tiamen lo'Solis, although the elves are rather suspicious and unaccomodating.

Continuing, the party (having encountered one ghostly apparition by a lake, but choosing not to engage it) arrives in Despia, the half-orc city. They learn more of the wars happening in their homelands, and Shavah becomes convinced that it is her time to leave. Meeting with Aramil Kethett, they gain some insight on Thedoric's person, finding that he is a trusted diplomat who has negotiated peace between more than a few nations.

The party also contacts the Order of Just Unity, to which Exantrius and Thedoric both belong; they meet a knight of this order on the road to Valsport. He listens to their story, but explains that the only Exantrius he knows is a knight of legend, and that Thedoric has recently died. He also wonder if another matter he has been investigating, a blanket increase in the power of necromantic magicks, could be somehow related.

Arriving in Valsport, they encounter the same seer they had met along the River Damiel. He warns the party against travelling across the sea, claiming specifically that Fendric would die in doing so. After this, the party travels on to the Grey Inn, where they meet Anders Peltram and deliver him his letter.

Choosing to travel by land around the Sea of Morel toward Tourne, the party encounters a group of yellow-scarved cliff-dwellers. Shortly after, they are attacked by a band of arrowhawks as well as earth elementals, then struck with an earthquake and a tidal wave. Shortly after, some strange manner of quick-moving golem emerges from one of the caves, but the party is able to defeat it handily.


----------



## Sparky

Oliver tied the yellow-scarf to Whistler's saddle horn. He's not wearing one.


----------



## dpdx

Recap looks good to me - I don't much care who gets top billing as the protagonist.

I'm with Sparky - let's knock these last two letters out, and greet the rising tide of doom which ensues.


----------



## DrZombie

Yeah, and we've still got one female palladin to get out of trouble, as far as Raven's concerned.


----------



## Sparky

Yeah, seeing what's up with Shavah would be cool. Assuming something doesn't immediately blow up right in our faces.

And, nice write-up, Guilt Puppy. It actually clarified things for me quite a bit. I've always been - even though I read the whole thread before joining - just a bit fuzzy on the narrative.


----------



## Sparky

Really seems like we've lost Fenris/Ulsys, what about Tailspinner/Cylantro?


----------



## Guest 11456

Sorry! I was gone for a while. I'm back, now.


----------



## Sparky

So, what all do we want to accomplish here in Kivhurt?

I know we're getting horses in the next town. Do we want to see if we can turn up rumors of Thedoric? Or more about the invading armies? Not that we wouldn't have better information, what being on the leading edge of the wave of chaos and all...

...maybe someone will know where the arrowhawks came from, or who in the region might be capable of summoning them to the prime?


----------



## dpdx

Speaking for the Pelorites, I think we want to accomplish: survival. And sleeping in a bed.

And yes, Gathering Info would be nice, as well. 

But even if we do find out what is going on, will we confront it before we deliver the last two letters? I couldn't imagine so.


----------



## Sparky

We all have pets except for Fendric! Though... I suppose Fendric _does_ have Hirtius. Welcome aboard, Silverba11er/Cray&Puck!


----------



## dpdx

Sparky said:
			
		

> We all have pets except for Fendric! Though... I suppose Fendric _does_ have Hirtius. Welcome aboard, Silverba11er/Cray&Puck!



Servants of Pelor have no time for animal husbandry or other such nonsense. Welcome.


----------



## dpdx

I think somebody (Red) made his first post in the wrong thread.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

This is odd... Is there a post saying we're recruiting somewhere? Silver popping in was unexpected (but very much Okay)... But goblin's popping up is a little on the odd side. Silver (or Red), out of curiosity, how did you hear about/decide to join this game?


----------



## dpdx

Especially with a first post on the board, especially with an ECL+ character that is known evil, especially without any introduction, and absent any post that says we had room in the party.

I guess I'm the resident red*** for our PbP game, so let me just go ahead and be the first to say this is not cool.


----------



## hellrazor111

Hello i am cray, i will be using this acount from now on due to me losing my password and my mail isnt working, i will be using this account from now on to play,

thanks


----------



## DrZombie

I'll be in southern france drinking wine, swimming in the pool and having fun with the kids from june 8-23   

Maarten


----------



## dpdx

Enjoy it, man! Have a wine for me; I've always wanted to see Marseilles, and I've always admired the 'holidays' system they have in Europe.


----------



## dpdx

To my long-time gamemates and best imaginary friends:

Right about the time Raven's player returns from _vacances au sud de la France_, Team Sun God will be trying to get Comcast to hook up the 'Net in their first purchased home. (Yeah, I'm thrilled.) I hope it will be a brief outage, but in the event it's not, I will attempt to hold up my end on those nights that I'm in the office late with my laptop. 

I promise that in the meantime, Fendric will keep his skills sharpened on the new neighbors, and Hiritus will take up golf.

I certainly will not abandon my favorite PbP ever when we've only got one letter left to deliver, and I hope you won't, either.

Much respect,
John (dpdx)


----------



## Sparky

hellrazor111, could you turn your signature off in the IC thread. It's sorta distracting.


----------



## dpdx

I'd agree with Sparky's sentiments in that regard.


----------



## doghead

ooc - Game of Trust

Hey everyone. Good to see that a Game of Trust still is ticking over. Since finding I could once more access Enworld, I have been meaning to drop in and say hello. And pass on my apologies in person for disappearing. I've just been putting it off as my playing history in this game was somewhat ... embarrassing. Er ... sorry about that.

The summary made good reading GP/DrZ. I finally have a grasp of what was going on and who fitted in where. Of course, I didn't really need one when playing Xiao, as he was pretty clueless himself. But it is nice to finally understand what the others were talking about.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Guilt Puppy

My DMing history for this game is pretty embarrassing too, if you look at it critically. Hell, I disappeared all of last month and barely even noticed (again, sorry about that!).

By the way, I couldn't tell from your post - are you coming back to the game? You're all sorts of welcome to, if you want (whether it's now or later); you're a great player and Xiao's a great character, and I'm sure everyone will agree that the game's better with you than without. Of course, if you're just stopping by to say hi, then good to hear from you . Hope all is and has been well with you, one way or another.

_edit:_ Thanks for removing the sig, hr.


----------



## doghead

ooc - Casual



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> By the way, I couldn't tell from your post - are you coming back to the game?




I hadn't really thought about it. No, actually, I have thought about it a bit. I had just expected Xiao to have been written out by now. But seems, from my quick reading of the IC threads, he hasn't been formally written out so much as gone very quiet.

So sure, if the door is still open and no one has any objections, I'd love to come back. Xiao (and thus I, by association) was having a great time travelling with the company.  

But it would be nice to give him some greater investment in what he is doing. He liked his travelling companions, and of course, wished to help them achieve what they set out to do. And while doing so, Xiao was seeing lots of the 'new' world, and getting to go places he would perhaps not have been able to see if he was travelling alone. 

But I'd love to put some fire in his belly, something to make him really throw his weight into the harness - to somehow link his reason for leaving home to the events unfolding around him. Three possibilities spring to mind. His father was a merchant trader of somewhat questionable morals. He could easily be tied to the Sails. Or Xiao may have a half-brother or sister somehow involved in the events. The artefacts stolen from his shrine may somehow be involved, maybe connected to the increase in the number of undead.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## hellrazor111

Vacation

when life get hard and you save up enough vacation days, you go somewhere, Ill be on vacation for the next month or so, if I can, i'll try to get on but i'm trying to get away from everything and have fun, while i'm gone Cray will learn to dance and Puck will get fat on crackers



,hellrazor111
aka Little John


----------



## doghead

ooc - Casual

I decided to take the defening silence to indicate a resounding lack of objections, and to jump back in. Now that the group is down to its last letter, things are going to get interesting I think.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## dpdx

That's exactly what it is, doghead - a lack of objection - welcome back!  I'm sure Fendric will wonder aloud how it was you were able to evade the arrowhawks, but as his player, I'm happy to have you back.


----------



## doghead

ooc - Casual.

Hey *dpdx*. If you mean the arrow-hawks that came with the tidal wave and earthquake, Xiao was there (as was I). A very frustrating encounter, having no ranged weapons to speak of. I was there until the earth elemental and the cave in. Or did the earth elemental come before the arrow-hawks? I think it did. I missed the encounter with the brass-rivet-wind-up man, but Xiao was there for that.

He did miss the blue goblin.

And glad to be back.

And congratulations on your 2000th post.

*GP*. I didn't really specify Xiao's intions. Xiao will scout ahead (probably with Raven, I presume). If still possible at this point, he will try and keep out of sight. Otherwise he will just trot on in and see what is up.
* Hide +8, MvSilently +8, Spot +9, Listen +7. Mv 50 ft. Ac 16. Init +1 *


----------



## hellrazor111

Hey whats your rule on magic weapons?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Magic weapons are priced & function per the rules in the DMG. (Available in the d20 srd as well.)


----------



## dpdx

*Fendric's gotta find a new thing to do...*

But until then, the Xorn Fendric just summoned has 32 HP, and can be referenced for stats from this link: Xorn


----------



## Sparky

I've been without a sheet (or at least not a consistent one) on Oliver for a couple years now. Consequently his rolls and abilities have been inconsistent (to the good and the ill). I've finally commited to a version of him. I'm still getting his equipment squared away, but expect posts from him to more fully take advantage of his Rogue-ish-ness and interesting items to make appearances from the pack atop Bastrop. Let's just say he made some discreet acquisitions in various townships while the rest of you slug-a-beds slept. Nothing big, just stuff he might have shared had his player had a definitive list of stuff instead of a vague idea.

Stuff I'm not sure on IC (correct me if I'm wrong):

Oliver bought Whistler (light warhorse) and a second light warhorse back when we purchased horses (military saddles on both) when Shavah was part of the crew.

Who is riding that second horse? I had thought Tatlock. But I don't now recall Tat riding that horse in recent memory - and certainly Tat would have offered the horse to Fendric or Nurthk when Vespers and Gale died.

Just so we're clear on all that while I'm getting Oliver's 'house' in order.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

> I've been without a sheet (or at least not a consistent one) on Oliver for a couple years now.




Sorry, but that just puts a huge grin on my face.

As far as that second horse, I have no clue at this point. I think I forgot about it in the arrowhawk battle, so it was certainly never killed... I suppose it could have fallen into general use by this point; if it comes up while there's still ambiguity, we can always throw a die to figure out who's riding it.


----------



## Sparky

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Sorry, but that just puts a huge grin on my face.
> 
> As far as that second horse, I have no clue at this point. I think I forgot about it in the arrowhawk battle, so it was certainly never killed... I suppose it could have fallen into general use by this point; if it comes up while there's still ambiguity, we can always throw a die to figure out who's riding it.




Yeah, I'm a little chagrined about this whole sheet thing. I'd been mining old posts trying to reverse engineer what Ollie's rolls should be. I apologize for any upsets to balance and fairness that my lack of recordkeeping has caused.

GP, I emailed you using the menu dropdown from your forum posts, but I'm not sure how that email gets to you... _if_ it gets to you... if you _check_ that email or what address of mine it provides for any response you may have. So, I'll be keeping an eye out for a message from you and reporting back if I don't see one.

Re: Horse... I forgot about it too, pretty much back when we bought horses, everyone was getting one except Tatlock, so - because it's also good to have remounts - Oliver bought two and gave one of them into Tatlock's care.

That's what my brain remembers at least. What got said IC I'd have to go digging for. If we end up with Oliver owning two horses, what did we do back at the arrowhawks? Did Nurthk and Fendric let Tatlock keep riding, did Tatlock refuse and either Nurthk or Fendric are riding that horse now?

I have a fuzzy memory of Tat trying to come up with a name for the horse.... gonna go digging.


----------



## Sparky

Okay... dug up the stretch where we got horses and where we got Tatlock... didn't remember the horses came before the boy. Of course, it was THREE YEARS AGO. Sheesh. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=99787&page=3&pp=40

EDIT: Meant to add... probably the horse is considered Tatlock's. And while I won't speak for festy or dpdx, probably Nurthk and Fendric would have let/wanted him to keep it.

Say - anyone else recall that it was Oliver that brought Tatlock along? Or that he was supposed to accompany us 'to Sesphar. And no further.' 

Good times. It's funny how much bigger and more epic this game feels to me because of the long RL time we've put in, even though the pace is slow-ish, and the IC time is relatively short.


----------



## dpdx

I'm going to go ahead and claim that Fendric wouldn't consider taking a horse from another member of the Fellowship, even an apprentice such as Tatlock. Most likely, Fendric will cobble together whatever he can find, and buy a horse at the next opportunity.

I've been in this "Casual" game for several years, spanning four places to live, two states, and three different jobs. I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Sparky

A question for GP: 

There isn't a 'living' worm represented on the map near Oliver, though there is a dead one, the text indicates that he didn't finish off the one he was fighting. Which to go by?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

The map's right. Oliver didn't kill the worm, but Fendric's subsequent turning did.


----------



## Sparky

Ahhh... cool. I'm not fershure - where did Oliver ditch his crossbow?


----------



## doghead

Oh Sparky. Only 730 posts. Its almost a crime.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead

ooc - Casual

Apologies for the lack of posts. Its been a bit mental here for the last few days. It will be for the rest of the week. So I'm pretty much going to have to write myself off until then.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Sparky

doghead said:
			
		

> Oh Sparky. Only 730 posts. Its almost a crime.
> 
> doghead
> aka thotd




Bah! I'd have 4,000 posts if I chimed in just to taunt folks for their low post counts too!  

Any more, I only come around to post into Casual. Used to be, EN World was my online home... then I was seduced away by Shadowrun (oddly enough, an SR game I got into here lead me away)... now I'm seduced back into D&D but not solely here.  Go figure.


----------



## doghead

ooc - Casual

Xiao is level 7! How are we handing HP's again?

doghead
aka thotd.


----------



## Sparky

*Happy Thanksgiving!*

Thanks to GP for conducting our grand adventure, thanks to the players for some terrific RP and thanks to EN World for a place to share our stories!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## DrZombie

we don't welebrate thanksgiving, but still happy thanksgiving 

BTW, i just looked at the XP totals. Ravel levelled. Hello manyshot feat. And you thought he could shoot a lot of arrows before he got the XP


----------



## Guilt Puppy

doghead: Doing hp the standard way, rolling dice. Personally, my favorite part of leveling up.


----------



## doghead

ooc - Casual

Ok, reasons. The first is an IC one. 

Xiao believes that he needs to visit the temple of Wee Jas. If the artefacts stolen from his temple back home relate to death in some way, then the argument for visiting the temple become rather compelling for Xiao. Death seems to be a significant thread running through events in the game (Knights who are dead seems to be walking the world again, and I seem to recall mention of undead armies at some point). I'm not sure exactly how the timeline of events goes. But if we say that the beginning of things corresponds with around the time that Xiao first began to learn of his father's crime, then it would seem to Xiao that in some way, the stolen artefacts are connected to events here, and that it is Xiao's duty, or fate, to try and put right his father's wrong. Shortly after joining Fendric and his companions, they are mysteriously turned away from the temple of Wee Jas, who Xiao later learns is the god of Death and Magic. To Xiao, it seems like to much of a coincidence to be ignored.

The other reason is not game related. 

I might be heading off late of Feb/early March. If so, I will be pretty much off the information super highway for quite a while and I gaming won't really be an option. Which actually makes me a little sad.

PS: I've just been reading over the summary of the game and realised that the rest of the party might also choose to head for the temple of Wee Jas. From what I understand, that is where Father Premule is believed to have been taken. Oh well, I'll cross that bridge if we come to it.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Sparky

Guh! doghead! Adding in a bit in Ollie's post for Xiao. 

EDIT: And stick around, or, don't go away. Leave a window for Xiao to come back. He's way part of the gang.


----------



## dpdx

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc - Casual
> 
> Ok, reasons. The first is an IC one.
> 
> ...
> 
> doghead
> aka thotd



Will be missing you hugely, doghead. You play Xiao to perfection, and you've always managed a "clean" exit and entrance - much respect. I also hope you're not being sent to the Middle East. 

Minor point - the only interaction we've had with the Wee Jasians is outside of Bethel, when the cleric and his brownie troop of undead nearly walked headlong into what those worms got. IIRC, it was the Nerullians who snatched Premule.


----------



## doghead

Thanks dpdx. There is a chance I may be sticking around. Things are all pretty much up in the air at the moment. But the way things are, I probably will be heading off somewhere. Probably not the middle east. So I figured I ought to let people know.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Sparky

Why the raised eyes from Cylantro, Tailspinner? Sir Rienne Vaustus is who we're there to see. And as far as I can recall (from having read the threads, I wasn't playing yet), NOT delivering the letter to the addressee is A Bad Thing.

----

_Visach Cheraul VII, Seated in the City of Bethel

Brother Milos Premule, Knight of Heironeous and Overseer of
the Guard of Bethel, quartered in the Capitol Satellite of
Jance

Aramil Kethett, Honorable Servant of Cuthbert and Chief
Officer of Affairs in the Free City of Despia

Anders Peltram, Owner and Keeper of the Grey Inn, in the Free
City of Valsport

Aesop Rhandoril, Counsel to the Jury of Sages, quartered in
the Free City of Eivanrach

Tiamen lo'Solis, Princess of the Glades of Sesphar, found in
the Region of the Free cities

Lord Kildre Vemaunt, Overseer of the City of Daershut, in the
Principality of Lamecht, in the Kingdom of Tourne_

*Sir Rienne Vaustus, Archknight of the Kingdom of Tourne and
Advisor to King Tjaden, quarted in the City of Perlech, Seat
of the Kingdom of Tourne.*

---- 

Delivered letters in italics, undelivered in bold. (Cut and pasted from earlier in the OOC thread)


----------



## Guest 11456

Sparky said:
			
		

> Why the raised eyes from Cylantro, Tailspinner? Sir Rienne Vaustus is who we're there to see. And as far as I can recall (from having read the threads, I wasn't playing yet), NOT delivering the letter to the addressee is A Bad Thing.




Huh? I'm not sure I understand the question. Cylantro referred to the fact that we were supposed to deliver the letter to Sir Rienne Vaustus. However they guy said he would go get Sir Arrich, not Sir Rienne Vaustus.

What am I missing?


----------



## Sparky

It looked like Cyl was wondering at what Oliver was doing. We're on the same page, it seems.


----------



## Uriel

Hola,

Just popping in to say hello after what seem forever away from ENWorld.
I miss Niccolo, my (Not so) awesome Gnome bard.
Glad to see that this game is still alive.


-Ron


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Wow! Good to see you're back around - it's been so long! How have you been?


----------



## Uriel

I'm good. Yeah, I sort of left ENWorld abruptly, which was unfortunate. I had been off work with a broken ankle, and ended up DMing something like 8 PbP games at once. A combination of being overwhelmed with trying to post my primitive scanned graph paper maps, my dissatisfaction as to where LEW was going (Along with certain player's complaints that I was monopolizing players...I remember Kahuna Burger griping that several of you folks kept going on my adventures, instead on breaking things up), a desire to cease sitting in front of my comp for 10 hours straight, once I became ambulatory again...

Gaming life is good, although I am not going to do the 4E thing, electing to switch to Pathfinder and HARP (Sort of like Role Master with easy Character Generation).
My 2 3.5 campaigns are on hold, as one player is on tour with his band, but both a pathfinder and a HARP Campaign are in the offing.
Funny thing, I have given a proper home to most of my ENWorld settings/creations.
My Remnants of the Horde setting, Under a Vaulted Sky, Scepter of Kings and even Rivenblight from LEW are all part of one of my campaign worlds. Rivenblight was actually from there previously, and the dwarven city from Scepter (Cuvaghn) has been the 2 year + home of a 3.5 campaign.

GP, are you in SF proper, or somewhere nearby? We should hang out, roll some dice in the RW. I am going to Kubla Con this weekend, as well as Gencon in August (Anybody else?).

-Ron


----------



## doghead

Hey Uriel

Glad to see you are still alive and kicking hell out of some poor players.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Glad to hear the gaming's good - and I have similar reservations about 4E. I'll almost certainly try it out, if only out of curiosity. But my hopes are not high.

As for SF, yep. I live in the Sunset just off the N-Judah line. It's been a long time since I've sat at a table and rolled dice, so I'd definitely be interested in sitting in on a game some time.

Also, not sure if you're interested after so long, but you are definitely welcome to rejoin here if you'd like to. It would take some work (off the top of my head I can't even remember when Niccolo left), but totally worth it, especially for one of the starting players. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Sparky

Uriel! Hokey smokes!

Howdy. Glad to hear from you.



We left Nico in Sesphar, I think... it was around that time at least.


----------



## dpdx

Uriel!

Mad respect for your staying power in LEW. I can't even get started talking about that, although I loved the hell out of the dwarf I rolled for that campaign.

Niccolo was at least with us as long as Bethel, and if Sparky says it's the Glades of Sesphar (apparently, Fendric's place of origin), I'm cool with that, too.

I'm so slammed, I can't even do my Pelorites justice. But I'll take a break from Microsoft certification to revisit.

Peace,
John


----------



## Sparky

Awww... shucks. I was hoping we'd make the transition to 4e!


----------



## Guest 11456

I'll be away from the boards until Monday, June 23. Please auto-pilot Cylantro for me.


----------



## Sparky

Heya, likin our new digs. Thought I'd drop in and say - ahem - where are the postesessesss? 

We're almost done!


----------



## dpdx

Shiny digs!

I threw a Hiritus post up just to bump it, but while I'm here, some clarifications:

- Arrich is with us on the way down Murder Hole Row, is he not?

- The servants are not?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Correct & correct!

Sorry for the slow post rate. Been very busy lately.


----------



## doghead

Hey everyone

Looking forward to getting the stealth skin back. But otherwise, happy that the forum is back up and running.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Sparky

Let's get crackin' folks!

Haven't heard from these folks in a while...
Cylantro
Nurthk
Raven (Where the devil is Raven?)
Xiao
Cray
...Uriel



Any more thought to 4e GP?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

4e still has a "not yet" status for me. I played one table-top session with it, and it didn't kill the fun or anything, but it felt a lot more laborious. The wealth of very specific powers, even at first level, meant a lot of checking of the rules; you would get that in 3.5e when someone used a spell or some feats, but now it happens for every single action. I realize that a lot of that disappears with familiarity with the system, but still, wasn't too into it overall. At some point I can see making the switch just to make recruitment easier, but for the time being I want to stick with the rules we have.

Speaking of which, I think it might be time to do a new recruitment drive, as I think we've lost some people - no posts for a month is not a good sign. I think I'll wait until the issue of this last letter gets wrapped up, since it marks the end of a major quest & represents a good reason for some characters to depart. Once the remaining characters decide their next direction, it'll be easier to bring new ones in and not have them feel like they're walking into the middle of something else. (Actually, that might be a good time to switch to 4e, but I don't want to do that unless the current crop of players really want to.)

So yeah! That's where it stands. Thoughts? Who's still around?


----------



## Sparky

I guess it's obvious that I'm here. 

I'm "pro 4e" (the power-lookup-scramble does diminish in time, though it doesn't vanish, but then, I'm only 3 sessions in my tabletop game, still waiting to see what it looks like for PbP). A transition is asking a lot, particularly of GP (re-tooling the campaign, getting the books, etc), so I'll totally understand if we stay 3.5e.


----------



## dpdx

I'm here, and I am categorically Against this game going 4e. I like my guys just the way they are.

I understand that the posting has lagged, but it's lagged before and people have come back to it. I've been a little more busy with RL of late, and that will continue at least until probably the end of September. But I'll try to check in from time to time, my subscription notice works fine, and I'm on IM nearly every day.

I'm also guessing it might be time for the Pelorites to epilogue (or otherwise go out  after this last letter gets delivered. It's been my best run with one character in my life, ever, and I'll miss it, but I'm growing away from Fendric in particular and DnD in general.

I'll try to wrap up Hiritus' end of the thread with a post soonish.


----------



## Sparky

*dpdx:* I'd certainly regret to see Fen and Hiritus leave the party. Especially Fen, since he's the last remaining original PC. (Though I think that you leaving the game would seriously undermine your vote to not move on to 4e.)

*GP:* We need to do some recruiting. Folks aren't posting at all. 

*Everyone:* Seriously, come on people! We're almost done with a HUGE plot arc several RL YEARS in the making.


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Sparky said:


> *dpdx:* I'd certainly regret to see Fen and Hiritus leave the party. Especially Fen, since he's the last remaining original PC. (Though I think that you leaving the game would seriously undermine your vote to not move on to 4e.)
> 
> *GP:* We need to do some recruiting. Folks aren't posting at all.
> 
> *Everyone:* Seriously, come on people! We're almost done with a HUGE plot arc several RL YEARS in the making.




My low postrate surely has something to do with it. This time I actually have about four good reasons, but my postrate has dropped in the past for less good reasons, so maybe it's just coincidence.

I agree about re-recruiting. I think once this arc is finished, I'll but the game on hold for a little while and then re-open with a new recruitment drive, treating it almost as a new game - the hook being this handful of pre-existing characters going around town trying to mobilize support for their next quest. There's a kind of cool aspect there, in that a very few people (possibly one? is Oliver going to be the only one around for the next section?) will get to hand-pick what the next major quest is going to be.

Also, yeah, I'd be very sad to see the Pelorites go away... Aside from being one of the best-realized characters I've ever gamed with, he's also been one of the most motivated and active characters since the beginning - there are so many themes and plot arcs that have had an opportunity to develop around him that the way I see the game as a whole changes without him. The whole idea of Thedoric struggling with good & evil is much different to people like Oliver & Nurthk (who have, it seems, struggled with these concepts in their own histories) than it was to the young, faithful cleric who still sees these as clear absolutes.

But the other characters all have the depth & complexity to fill that role - Oliver's search for redemption, Nurthk's pursuit of honor, Raven's vendetta against the undead (and the underlying reasons, which I think we still haven't seen?), Xiao's issues with his father & his order (once I can finally find a way to work them in!)... All of these are strong enough to drive the game's narrative (apologies to the other players if they feel slighted for not being mentioned; I just don't feel I know enough about those characters just yet). 

So I guess I'm not worried aboutt the game fizzling without Fendric. But it definitely wouldn't be the same, and of course losing a _player_ of such caliber will make the game less good. 

So yeah! That's where my feelings stand on that. Back to the game...


----------



## doghead

Hey all

I just dropped in to see how you were all going. The game is still going which is great. Then I came over here to say high and I noticed that i didn't post a 'so long and thanks for all the fish notice'.

I suppose I should explain. For the last six months I have being doing my initial military training for entry into the navy. I know that I mentioned the possibility that I would be leaving, but I didn't say much more because I didn't know if I would be accepted until the last minute. I also intended to post up before i left and say goodbye. Not sure what happened to that last post.

Sorry about that.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead

Just finished catching up and it seems like Xiao is still in the game, so to speak. So if no one has any objections, I am going to jump back in. Lets see if we can finish this game.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead

A quick confirmation. The estate (Farlund) is not the same as the castle were the pc's had the disturbing interview, yes?

Is Sir Vaustus the man we are supposed to deliver the letter to? Or is he the man the pc's met in the castle? It was a castle right? I seem to remember big stone walls and fortifications.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Sparky

The castle is entirely elsewhere (in the city). The Farlund is an estate-y tavern-y inn-y thing on the edge of town with cabin-y accomidations for guests who don't care for the hustle and bustle of the city.

Vaustus is indeed the guy we need to deliver the letter to. I hope we can tell if it's him or not!


----------



## doghead

OK, so we use the day to see what we can find out about Vaustus and his mirthless minions. Perhaps start with the estate (the guests there would seem to be the type from the upper spectrum of society) and then move on to the city.

How does that sound?


----------



## Guilt Puppy

So recap on recent stuffs:

- Vaustus is the intended recipient of the last letter
- On attempt of first delivery, a man named Arrich tried to receive it instead - he identified himself as Vaustus' subordinate, and cited safety during wartime as the reason a direct meeting couldn't be arranged
- Arrich and his two serving-men were detectably evil to Hiritus - the servants especially
- The party split, Oliver & Xiao staying at a traveler's estate called the Farlund, the rest staying with Koehl's family
- After a short time, a letter was received indicated that Vaustus was ready to meet in person after all, at the Farlund

Hopefully that's enough info; if you need any more, just ask.


----------



## doghead

OK, thanks. That's what I was looking for. And now it looks like we might be at the point of delivering the last letter. Yay!

SitRep was just my shorthand for a situation report.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## hellrazor111

If the path after is noble and righteous, Cray will continue!

Sorry I haven't been posting lately, I've been busy with colleges and the Navy, even have a placement test here in a hour or two.


----------



## doghead

hellrazor111 said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting lately, I've been busy with colleges and the Navy, even have a placement test here in a hour or two.




Good luck with your test. What are you going in as?

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## hellrazor111

Oh, the Navy didn't work out, but I'll reapply next year. I was trying to get a NROTC scholarship. But the placement test was for a few college classes.


----------



## doghead

hellrazor111 said:


> Oh, the Navy didn't work out, but I'll reapply next year. I was trying to get a NROTC scholarship. But the placement test was for a few college classes.




Sorry to hear that. 

btw, NROTC? 

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead

Posted up in the IC thread. 

It feels strange posting up before Fendric and Hiritus have said their peace. They have for so long been the heart of the party and the keystone of the quest. To be honest, I struggle to see any of the other characters stepping into their shoes at this stage of the game.

*nudge*

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Guest 11456

I leave today for vacation and won't be back to posting until July 1.


----------



## doghead

Have a good time Tailspinner. I am pretty sure you won't miss much.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## hellrazor111

doghead said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> btw, NROTC?
> 
> doghead
> aka thotd




NROTC is ROTC for the Navy 

Naval Reserve Officer Training Corps

In the scholarship, They'll pay for me to go to college, I'll take the Naval Classes and such while im there and when I graduate, I'll serve as an Officer.


----------



## doghead

Just dropped by for my monthly check in. Still pretty quiet around here, isn't it? So who else is keeping an eye on this? Anyone?

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Sparky

I am. I haven't seen dpdx in ages. I know GP wanted to wait on him to wrap the game, but I think we should press on and wrap without him.

*sniff*


----------



## Guest 11456

Lurking!


----------



## doghead

Sparky said:


> I am. I haven't seen dpdx in ages. I know GP wanted to wait on him to wrap the game, but I think we should press on and wrap without him.
> 
> *sniff*




I understand where Gp is coming from; finishing the game without dpdx playing Fendric and Hiritus would be like having a wedding without the bride and groom. But it has been a year and day since dpdx's last activity. Perhaps it is time to wrap this up while we still have a few players left.

GP? 

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Guilt Puppy

Honestly, I haven't been waiting for dpdx - I've just been inattentive. I haven't lost my motivation for the game, exactly, it's just dropped too far down my list of priorities to keep going.

I'll write an epilogue when I get the chance - I want to say within the next week or so, but who knows. It'll wrap up the game, perhaps not to everyone's satisfaction. Part of me wants to leave some options for the game to be resumed if that ever seems reasonable; mostly I just want to be true to the story I've had in mind thus far, rather than forcing a clean resolution. I'd only thought of the letters as being the first part of the story arc, but it looks like we won't get to see the rest play out.

Perhaps down the line we can get back together and continue along. Or, if anyone wants to try DMing further into the story, I'd be more than happy to see that. It doesn't sit well with me to see these characters put away forever.

Thanks everyone for your time, dedication, creativity, enthusiasm, appreciation, and a hundred other things that made this game exceptional. It's been a lot of fun and very fulfilling over the years to DM it. I'm glad to see that so many have enjoyed it as well. I hope I'll run into everyone again down the line, but until then, I wish the best of everything to all of you.


----------



## doghead

Well, not really what I was hoping to hear. But I understand where you are coming from GP. 

It has been a great game, and so thank you to everyone, past and present who has contributed to making it so. 

This was my last active game at ENWorld. But who knows what the future will bring. So I bid you all au revoir and wish you all the best.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## dpdx

Such kind words. Such great people. Such great characters. Such an excellent game. It deserves a proper conclusion.

I hope you accept my apology, and that my long absence didn't happen on purpose.

I honestly need to catch up. After I do, I'll post IC.

But mostly, thanks, y'all. And I think I know where Fendric's going when this is all done. In fact, I've known it since our party stopped there. We'll just see if he makes it.


----------



## Sparky

To all my PbP friends (whether you're from the US or not), I am grateful that I get to share D&D with folks near and far. Thanks for your time and the creative spirit that makes this hobby great!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sparky

Happy New Year, folks!


----------



## Sparky

Happy February.


----------

